# IUI treatment January /February 2013



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in January / February 2013, this thread will be locked at the end of February and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


[csv=] 
Name , Insemination , OTD , Outcome

[/csv]​


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Sharry,* Happy, healthy new year to you xx

*Lucy - * I was very happy that i had 3 follies this time, they measured 22mm, 18mm & 16mm! My previous 2 cycles i only ever had 1 follie so surely the increase must give me more chance of pregnancy  I think i responded better this time as they increased my menopur from 75iu daily to 150iu daily, it obviously did the trick! Wishing you luck for the weekend, i hope all goes to plan, it does seem there are a few of us going in for 3rd time lucky so here's praying 2013 starts off with some great news   xx


----------



## My Son is My World

My af arrived today so I will start taking the clomid tomorrow and get myself booked in for my day 12 scan.

Aaaagh this is so exciting, scary and nerve-wracking all at the same time. I can't believe we're actually going to be starting our diui journey this month! X


----------



## My Son is My World

I've just been working through the date to book my day 12 scan on and this falls on a sunday. I'm going through the nhs and my clinic don't work weekends so now I don't know whether I'll need to book in on the friday (day 10) or monday (day 13) - my clinic don't do day 2 scans so this will be my first scan. I've called and emailed the clinic to discuss but they're closed until the 8th for xmas - which date do you ladies think I would have the scan? Xx


----------



## Janewilliam

Hi All,

Thanks for your post Lucy3423 bearbear and emlore, I guess i'm really not alone after all ! Thanks for you support  

I spoke to the London Womens Clinic today and have decided that as this is quite possibly my last attempt at IUI until I can save up (I need a sugar daddy!) I will not go for a natural IUI i'm going to switch to stimulated.

I'm not sure of the process with Stimulated IUI (what am I getting my self into) and   i'm doing the right thing. So my AF is not due until the 21st Jan then what happens?? The nurse said that I will be on clomid anyone help me with the process?

i have been told i'll need a scan on day3 of my cycle and then a further scan pills and injection...

Looking forward to BFP for my new buddies


----------



## bearbear

Hi emlore - it is all very exciting and scary but I'm sure it'll all be worth it! As for when to have your scan I'm not too sure, I'm thinking the 10th but hopefully some of the other lovely girlies on here will be able to help your more with this! Good luck on this amazing, rollercoaster of a journey! Let's hope you get that BFP xx

Hey janewilliam - no your not alone and whenever you need suppost this place is the best place you can come, I know I'd be lost without it and the wonderful ladies on here!  I think you made the right choice trying a stimulated cycle, I believe it does increase your chances! I'm also at the LWC and I'm on my 3rd stimulated DIUI! I can roughly tell you what my usual routine is but I think we are on different drugs, I use menopur injections! So basically on day one of your period you phone the clinic to book your baseline scan, this is normally on day 2 or 3 of your AF and its to just check your ok to start treatment ie no cysts etc! Now with me once that's done I start injecting every night, this is to make your follicles grow! Then around 5 days later you go back to the clinic for another scan to check your progress, they measure your follicles and check your womb lining! Then basically a few days later that process is repeated, they keep scanning you until your follies are mature enough for iui to take place, this is normally around day 14 of your cycle! They will then give you a trigger injection which will induce ovulation, then 24hrs after that you go in for iui!  Now remember if your on clomid this process might be slighty different but I still think it'll be roughly the same! I hope that helps and I haven't confused you even more hehe! Anymore questions feel free to ask! Xx


----------



## janey751975

Thanks Sharry, Happy New Year...

Haha! Found you!! I wondered where you had all gone...

*BearBear* I have such a good feeling about this month for you with those three healthy follies. If it was me they wouldn't have carried on treatment, i'm only allowed two maximum!

*JaneWilliam* I am more or less the same as BearBear, I have a baseline scan at CD3/4 and then start Menopur injections every other day till about day 12 when I have another scan and if there is a mature follicle (or two) I will trigger (HCG) that night and then return 36 hours later for DIUI (different hospitals seem to use a different rule when it comes to how many hours after trigger, I think it's anything between 24-36 hours).

*Emlore* as this is your first DIUI I would ask to go in on CD10 to be honest. At least they can see how things are progressing, but I think CD13 would also be ok. I usually head in on CD12 and they think that I need another injection before I trigger so I am usually ready around CD14 (but everyone is different of course).

It's very exciting starting a New Year and a new thread...

AFM - I am back in tomorrow afternoon for CD12 scan to see if my follies are behaving!


----------



## mochasquared

There is a useful sticky on this forum (called beginner's guide or similar) and it has lots of useful information and the different variations, try having a look at that.

Emlore, I personally would go for earlier, they need to watch your follicles and catch them when they are a good size, if you go earlier, at worst they will still be a bit on the small side and you'll be asked to go again for a scan on the Monday to see how much they have grown. So I would err on going when they are smaller ie on the Friday.

I used an NHS clinic, although self-funded, and they did open weekends.


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Emlore,* Mocha is totally right, there is a thread on this forum called the beginners guide, i remember reading it myself all those months ago and i did find it very helpful so defo give that a read!!

QUICK EVERYONE HIDE......................*Janey* has found us.........................  i'm joking of course babe, well done for finding us, i typed out a whole message yesterday in the nov/dec forum then clicked send and was told the forum was locked so message never got sent DOH! I really hope your good feeling is right and i get that BFP, i'm still strangely calm, yesterday i had some kinda sharp stabbing pains around my right ovary, it would last for a few seconds at a time then go and was intermittent, i've never experienced that before!! I'm trying not to read to much into it though! Good luck with your scan tomorrow, i hope it all goes well and those follies are growing nice and big, let me know! xx


----------



## janey751975

Hahahaha!!!! Very funny *BearBear*    

Of course I will let you know how it goes tomorrow. x


----------



## liswaiting

from a longtime lurker. I have finally completed all the tests, counseling and chosen a donor (from an exciting choice of 2!) and am due to have my first DIUI this month. I have PCOS and at the moment I'm taking Provera to bring on my AF.

*Janewilliam* - I will be taking 50mg of Clomid on days 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6 of my cycle to help me ovulate. Hopefully this will be enough to help me produce one or two follicles, if I have more than 2 follicles they won't do the IUI. I'm due to have a scan on day 10 and day 14 (if necessary) and a trigger shot when follicle is mature. I have been told they do IUI 35 hours after the trigger shot.

*Emlore* - I think day 10 would be the best day for your scan
*
BearBear* - good luck for your 2ww, as a fellow single lady I wish you well 

L


----------



## bearbear

Hello *Liswaiting* and well done on going from a lurker to a poster and welcome to this wonderful forum full of wonderful ladies! There are a few singletons on here so we're not alone, i wish you lots of luck on your journey and i truly hope all your dreams come true and you get that g-d given BFP!!   xx


----------



## sexysarah110

Hello everyone. I have just had my IUI drug delivered Gonal F 37.5iu, ovitrelle 250mg and cyclogest 400mg and buserelin. I'm excited and worried all at the same time. Baby dust to us all x


----------



## seamermaid

Hi ladies, 

I have been reading your IUI posts for some time. Thank you! I learnt a lot about the process of IUI reading your posts. 

I will be starting my first IUI treatment later this month. I think it should be around 15/16 (that should be the date of my AF).

I have been TTC for more than 3 yrs. I am strangely excited about the IUI, I guess it's because I am taking action. I am realistic about the chances of success 1st time round but hopeful that I might be surprised.

I will be on Clomid too and was also given Ovitrelle (which is now sitting in my fridge). My clinic actually didn't tell me what to do with the Ovitrelle but I am guessing the time will come when they give me the instructions. 

Good luck ladies and I look forward to reading about your BFP.


----------



## bearbear

Good morning everyone, i hope your all doing well.......................

*Sexysarah - * May i welcome you to this wonderful forum and wish you all the luck in the world for your IUI journey, be prepared for a roller-coaster of a journey and never give up on your dream to be a mummy!  xx

*Seaviewasia - * Welcome aboard this amazing forum, you'll find it an amazing source of comfort and help through this entire IUI process, it is an exciting time with a whole other mix of emotions added in  With regards to the ovitrelle, this is normally the last step before IUI, once your follies are mature and ready then you will inject the ovitrelle into your belly, this then triggers ovulation and then IUI will be done 24/36 hours later (timing will depend on your clinic, mine do it 24hrs after trigger). Wishing you lots of luck and i hope you get that BFP  xx

*Trintrin - * Have been thinking of you hun, are you out there? just wondering how your getting on? Big hugs  xx

Was thinking of all those that got a BFP last month and wondering how you are all getting on? I hope things are progressing well and your all doing ok! Fingers crossed i might be joining you soon   xx

To everyone else wishing you all positive vibes   and praying we see some great news on this forum to start the year off with a bang!!   xx


----------



## janey751975

*SexySarah* and *SeaViewAsia* welcome to the forum, I wish you lots of love and luck as you begin your journey. I would echo what BearBear has said, it is a roller-coaster of a ride and I don't know what I would have done without my friends on here sometimes. No-one else can understand what you are going through other than us lot..... so please ask any questions and feel free to vent and share what you are feeling!! Sending positive vibes..  

*BearBear* how are you getting on?

AFM- I am looking forward to seeing how my follies are behaving today and hopefully embarking on my fifth IUI sometime soon although I am only CD12 today and last cycle follies weren't ready till CD20 (quite late for me....)

Hope everyone else is doing good, keep us posted.. xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Janey - * I'm doing ok so far, in fact i can't believe just how calm i feel!! Don't get me wrong i'm not thinking of much else and i'm praying for a BFP but trying to keep it real at the same time! The only thing different this time is a few strange pains, kinda sharp that were intermittent, of course i had to google this and implantation came up but i'm really not gonna let myself get excited as i'm sure it could also be many other things!! I so want it to work this time as after this i'm going to have to take a break for a few months to save the pennies!! Good luck to you for your scan today, i hope your follies have been good and responded well!! Let me know   xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey all, 

Well I had my CD12 scan today and I only have the one follie at 13mm at the moment. I have always only had one follie so not expecting anymore but hopefully this one will be enough!!! I am back on Menopur and go in for another scan on Monday at 2.30pm it should be big enough by then so lets hope it's IUI number 5 next week hey??

Have a lovely weekend all. 

Jane xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey janey,

It only takes the one babe so praying that this follie is the one that's going to give you your BFP!  Have a lovely weekend and good luck for monday, keep me posted xx


----------



## seamermaid

Thanks for the insight about the shot Bearbear
Good luck to you both who are already in the process. I look forward to hearing your good news.


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Lisawaiting, hiya Hun, good luck with your iui this month. Can I just ask- how come it took a whole year to get all the tests and counselling done etc? What was the implications counselling like?

Hope everyone's doing ok! 

afm,  I'm moving clinics from LWC and I have to do the counselling bit this time, wait for a referral from my doctor for another consultation, pick another donor etc, moving to complete fertility in southampton, but the new clinic is a lot closer to home for me and a bit cheaper but I'm itching to get started again! I'm just hoping it doesn't all take too long but will just go with it. 

Janey I know a girl who had just one follie on her ist iui and now has a four month old daughter cara who's so beautiful so it can happen. It only takes one! 

Hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## liswaiting

Hi Fandabbydosy

It took such a long time to get tests done etc for lots of silly reasons. I posted about it on the singles board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243822.580#ixzz2H70bgDmT If I'd known how long it was going to take I'd have had the HSG privately, which would've cost about £750. There was no way I could afford to have the lap and dye done privately without seriously eating into my savings and I'd rather have the money for IUI. If you've already had a try at IUI I don't see why you would need to have tests repeated; hopefully you should just be able to get going.

The implications counseling was friendly and reassuring. I thought I'd be asked hard questions about why I thought I'd be a good mum, how was I going to support a baby, provide a father figure for the child etc. As the counselor said it's really a tick box exercise. What they are looking for is to make sure you are happy to be doing this, it never occurred to me but apparently some woman are pushed into IUI/IVF by family and they want to make sure that isn't the situation. They also want to make sure you know about the implications of using a donor - that the child can contact them when they're 18 etc and that you've thought about what you might say to the child. I got the feeling they weren't too bothered about what decisions you might make regarding telling/not telling but just that you had thought about it a bit. I would've liked more advice/guidance on what to do etc. We also spoke about who I'd told about treatment and what I'd tell people about the child: was I'm going to let them now I'd had IUI or let them think I'd been knocked up after a one night stand! Lastly they wanted to know about support networks eg do you use fertility friends website, have you got family or friends nearby who might help out. In my session I also talked a bit about what care arrangements I would but in place if I died (I'm so morbid!). It was over in about 20mins and it really did feel like she was reading off of a list. The counselor was lovely though and didn't have a problem with me being single, she said she could clearly see I was doing this for myself and she didn't think I was selfish. I left feeling really positive; that I'm prepared to do this; and I've thought everything through. Even today it makes me happy thinking about what she said 

Hope this helps.

Good luck for Monday *Janey* 

Hope your 2WW is going well *Bearbear* you must be more than halfway by now. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## lucy3423

Hey everyone,

So im still waiting for my af , and hoping its not gonna be too much longer as i just want to get started with treatment. 

Bear- you've only 5 more days till OTD ...eek Im excited for you!. I really hope its a great big BFP , got everything crossed for you! x x 

Good luck to everyone else about to start treatment or already having it  . x x x


----------



## mochasquared

I'm just peeking in now and then. Got my booking in appt with the midwife on Friday. Can't quite relax as I wanted to, keep worrying something will go wrong.

For anyone going up to IUI with one follie, I only had one (natural IUI) and got a BFP on first try so it is possible (sadly turned into a miscarriage, but something must have worked to get that BFP, just one of those things).

Good luck *Janey* for the follie growing to a good size.

Come on *Bear*, everything crossed for you. I've sacked those lazy police as they were so hopeless with your AF, so if you want to 'fess up to a bit of symptom spotting or googling, you'll be safe 

*Emlore*, did you manage to arrange your appt.? Or do they just open this week?

Hope your AF doesn't keep you waiting *Lucy* - it does all seem to happen quite quickly though once you start the cycle, its the dreaded 2ww that lasts forever.


----------



## janey751975

Thanks guys.

Here's hoping for a good sized follie tomorrow. You're all very reassuring it does only take one!! I'll keep you all posted.

Xx


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi mochasquared
I popped an email over to the hopsital expecting to get a reply on the 8th when they re-open but to my surprise I got an email on thurs as the admin staff were in (its just the nurses that get an extended break) so they've booked me in for my day 10 scan this friday. I'm on my fourth day of clomid today and (touch wood) I haven't really felt any side effects. My only concern is that because I ovulate anyway the clomid may have made me produce too many follies for treatment, but I guess I'll have to wait and see on fiday.
Wishing you lots of luck for your midwafe appointment xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Fandab - * So you decided to change clinics, to be honest knowing the journey you have to make everytime you visit the LWC i really don't blame you at all!! Even i decided to research other clinics the other day, hopefully i won't have to have another IUI  but if i do there is a clinic very near the LWC that is a fair bit cheaper than them, at least £700 less!! I would consider changing if im unsuccesful this time but i'm just praying its not a decision i have to make!!!! I hope you don't have to wait to long to get started, i shall email you in the week honey xx 

Hiya *Liswaiting - * Thank you so much for your positive vibes  i'm doing ok just so desperately want to get a BFP this time, i do feel nervous as if it was a BFN i'm going to have to take a few months off to save some pennies and so i think it'll upset me even more than normal as at least the previous 2 times i knew i was trying again straight away! All i can do is keep praying and believe me i'm doing alot of that!! I'm pleased you found the councelling helpful, i never actually had any but i'm sure like me you thought long and hard about going it alone!! I thought about it for at least 2 years before deciding the time was right and it certainly wasn't something i went into blindly! I wish you every luck in the world and pray you get started ASAP and get that blessed BFP! xx 

Hey *Lucy - * I really hope your AF turns up soon, believe me i so know how annoying and frustrating it is when its late and your itching to get started! Now the AF police did nothing for me but maybe they'll sort yours out so i'll send them your way  Thank you for thinking of me, keep those positive vibes coming EEEEKkkkkkkk xx  

Hello *Mochasquared - * Lovely to hear from you hun, i can totally understand why your feeling nervous, your bound to after what happened and i'm sure even if i say try not to worry you still will but what i will say is all you can do is take everyday at a time and do your best to stay positive!! Just because you m/c last time does not mean it will happen again! My sis suffered a m/c and then went on to have a beautiful baby boy who is now 4 years old!! Do lots of deep breathing and try to do things that relax you! Ok i fess up, i have done a bit of googling and symptom spotting, go on, shoot me now  Good luck for Friday, please do keep us informed on how your getting on! Big hugs xx 

Hey *Janey - * Good luck for the scan tomorrow i hope that follie has grown into a corker ready for IUI!! Let us know hun xx  

Hi *Emlore - * Good luck for Friday, i hope you get good news and all is going to plan xx 

AFM - Well OTD is Friday but i'm actually considering waiting to test til the Saturday as at least i'll be at home and won't have to go into work afterwards! I'm just going to wait and see how i feel as the week goes on!! Today i've had a kinda pinching pain very low down in my uterus which of course i googled and implantation came up, at times it does also feel like a very mild AF pain! I'm trying my best not to let this convince me i'm going to get a BFP as if i don't i'll be even more upset but it is so hard not to let your imagination run away with you! Last night i had diahoreah, sorry for the TMI not sure why that was but i do know i get that sometimes with my AF due to my endometriosis, not sure what that could mean though!! Just hoping and praying my dreams come true this time, it would make me the happiest girl in the universe!

Much love and positive vibes to everyone     xx


----------



## immie84

Hi I've been mooching round on here for a while, only just got round to posting though   unfortunately diui failed and I got my AF on 3/1/13 booo! We're taking a break this month but hopefully starting again in feb. In what came as a total surprise I was diagnosed PCOS 15/12/12 during a scan to check on the size of my follies for this cycle! Don't know how it has been missed, so on advice from our nurse we have taken a break to see a consultant in the next month to discuss what changes we can make before the next cycle. Wishing everyone lots of luck for their cycles this month and sending baby dust to all x


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi everyone

I'm not posting anymore just having a read from time to time.

Bear - thanks for seeing how I am. I'm having a long break, giving myself time to heal as I was in a bad way after my last treatment failed....Hubby and I have decided to do an IVF cycle in the spring, new donor ad sibling donor has finished plus the samples had been stored for nearly 10 years!! I'm also changing clinic as I've lost a 'little' faith with the LWC:-( plus the costs are getting sooo expensive. I'm thinking about ARGC they have great success rates and the costs are lower....we'll see!!

Well I've been reading about your progress....3 follies!!! That's fab!! Fingers crossed for your test day)

Take care all and good luck with your journey) x


----------



## janey751975

Hey all, 

Hope you're all well. 

Just popping in to say that my follie has behaved and is 19mm today. I am going to trigger tomorrow and 5th DIUI on Thursday morning at 11.30am. 

Is anyone else finding it hard to take time off work for treatment, my boss is great he knows that I am going through some sort of fertility treatment but not all the in's and outs.... I am starting to feel guilty now though every time I have to ask for time off. I think I will have to go back to work after DIUI this Thursday or use half a day holiday? 

Thinking of you all..... 

J xx


----------



## Flopsybunny

Hi all, please can I join you?  I had three rounds of Clomid last year and although I ov'd I didn't get a BFP so the clinic have said to move straight to IUI.  

I live in Switzerland and they seem to do things a little differently here...    It's a fully medicated cycle, they are even down regging me first! I had my Zoladex down reg injection today and have to go back on 24th for a scan to see about starting stimming.  Feels a bit like a crash course on IUI and IVF rolled into one. The one advantage is that if I have too many follies they will convert the cycle to an IVF one instead.

Hoping posting on here occasionally may stop me going crazy


----------



## Becia

Hi everyone  

I'd like to join you too!

I'm waiting for my AF to arrive any day soon - I am so excited to be finally starting the IUI but also a bit nervous 

Good luck everyone


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi becia
I've seen you on the donor sperm thread before - congratulations on finally getting started with your treatment!
We're actually at the same stage pretty much - I'm on day 6 of my cycle (I've taken clomid days 2 - 6) and have my day 10 scan on friday to see how things are progressing. Are you doing a medicated cycle? Xx


----------



## penny48

Hi girls i have been following this thread for a few weeks, I started to spray 19th dec and to inject on 27th dec just 75 ml gonal f, I had a scan on day 7 and thought one follie on left ovary and two on right, I went on friday for a scan and she couldnt find my left ovary and could see follie on right 15mm, she thought I would have two, I went today for last scan she still could not find left ovary (it is in there!!!) and said follie on left is probably gone!! and just have one on right, i have to tirgger tonight and iui on wed, cant help feeling a bit disappointed..... I know it only takes one but just thought if there was two would be doubling my chances.

We are going to get three rounds iui on nhs - if dh sperm ok, and thought that they would increase gonal f next round, i have a low egg reserve but they said 75 is the highest they go, we are on list for ivf, any good news stories on any of these points, esp the missing ovary and follie!!! lol


----------



## bearbear

Morning you lovely lot,

*Trintrin - * So lovely to hear from you hun, i can totally understand why the disappointment of your last cycle hit you and hubby hard!! I think its harder when you know your going to have to take a break for a while! Thats exactly how i feel about this cycle, i so want a BFP as if i don't then i'm going to have to wait a few months for my next IUI due to money and i think that will make things a lot harder to except!! With my previous cycles i knew i was trying again straight away which kept me going! I also don't blame you for changing clinics, LWC prices are so expensive and even i have researched other clinics just in case! Where is ARGC? At least you have something to strive for and i'm sure Spring will be here before you know it! I was very happy with my 3 follies, they were all good sizes as well so just really praying  that this is my time and i get that life changing BFP!! Your never far from my thoughts so do keep in touch and let me know how your getting on!  xx

*Janey - * What a very well behaved follie you have, thats brilliant hun, I hope everything goes well with IUI on Thursday and lets hope its defo 5th time lucky for you!!   xx

Welcome *Flopsybunny & Becia - * to this amazing forum and the wonderful ladies on it! You've come to the right place for help and support as we are all going through the same process! I'd be lost without this forum! Good luck on your journey's, i hope you get the BFP you've dreaming of!  xx

*Penny - * I have had a few scans where she has struggled to see my right ovary, she kinda had to push down on my tummy and then it appeared! It sounds like it was hiding or maybe a bit camera shy  Try not to worry, i think this does happen sometimes! Don't worry about only having the one follie, thats all it takes and i've read many success stories from girls who have only had one follie and have got a BFP so don't let that worry you!! Good luck on your journey, sending you positive vibes!  xx

AFM - I'm still feeling strangely calm and i really don't know why haha  something just feels different about this cycle but i'm not sure if thats just because i want it so much! I've had strange twinges, like shooting pains in my boobs and low down in my belly and last night had slight AF pain! Also had like a stitch type pain over my ovaires! Also my boobs seem fuller and i'm certain they are veinier than normal!! I keep standing in front of the mirror examining them  mum keeps telling me to put them away  But you know sometimes you don't just know if your imagining it!? All i know is if i was to get a BFP my life would be complete, i want it so much so just praying that my dreams come true!   xx

Good luck to everyone in whatever stages your in, lets see some BFP's on here very soon!! Sending positive vibes   and babydust to all  xx


----------



## janey751975

Morning Ladies,

Did anyone see the programme on BBC4 last night called the Babymakers? It was all about the unit we are being treated in The Hewitt Centre in the Liverpool Women's Hospital. It was so emotional but it was great to see all our wonderful doctors and nurses and we even got to see behind the scenes in the labs as well!! Very interesting programme if you can catch it back on BBC Player but make sure you have some tissues at the ready....

Hope you are all doing ok.

*BearBear* keep hanging in there....      

Jane x


----------



## liswaiting

Hi all, 

I've finished my provera so I'm now with Lucy and Beccia waiting for AF.  Hope it shows up soon.

Bearbear have you been indulging in some symptom spotting?! It all sounds good.  Sending positive thoughts your way      

L


----------



## bearbear

ME.................Symptom spot...............NEVER liswaiting!! I would never do that, not ever, I'm innocent, honest...........  ok ok so maybe I have been just a little bit, actually a fair bit, ok I own up, quite a lot! I can't help myself! I shall hand myself in to the symptom spotting police immediately hehe xx


----------



## liswaiting

I forgive you Bearbear


----------



## LoobyC

Hi, this is my first ever post on here!  

Am hoping to have IUI either this month or next at LWC, got DS sample on standby and am just waiting for that damn peak to show on CB monitor, although that is getting me very stressed which I'm sure doesn't help!


----------



## Becia

Hi everyone! 

I'm still waiting for my AF and hope it arrives today or tomorrow! We only ordered DS from xytex on Monday and got an email yesterday saying that it will arrive at the clinic on Friday - we were able to split the shipping cost with another couple which is good.

Emlore - thanks! I've been on the donor thread and the NOA thread too! I'm having a medicated iui with injections and I can't wait to start!

Janey - the programme sounds interesting - I might watch it but I always cry when I listen or even read about these things.

Bearbear - keeping my fingers crossed for you   


Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## lucy3423

Hey everyone,
Finally my AF arrived yesterday , so i went to the clinic this morning for my scan and all systems go iui round 3 here i come! Yay, so ive had my first injection today, feel so excited to be doing something after a little break.

Bear- How are you doing? not long to go now 
Beccia- Hope your af arrives soon, i know how frustrating it is waiting for it
Looby- Welcome to the thread, you've joined a a great one! Theres lots of supportive ladies on here, x

Hope everyone else is doing well! x x x


----------



## bearbear

Thank you for your forgiveness *Liswaiting*  xx

Welcome *Loobyc* You've come to the right place for support during this rollercoaster of an IUI journey! I'm also at the LWC as are a few of the ladies on this thread! I wish you all the luck in the world and i hope to see your BFP post on here very soon!  xx

Thank you *Becia* for keeping everything crossed for me! I hope your AF turns up soon so you can get going!  xx

Hey *Lucy - * YAY your AF has finally made an appearence, its the only time we're happy to see it!  Wishing you lots of luck for cycle 3 and hoping that this is the one that you get your well deserved BFP!! I'm doing ok, hanging in there, just waiting for Saturday now eeeeekkkk xx 

AFM - Well girls i've been naughty, very very naughty, all i've done for about the last 5 days is symptom spot and google! I can hear you all shouting at me but its just sooooo hard not to!! I'm still feeling a strange sense of calm, something about this cycle seems different and i don't know why! Also i've had some very strange feelings that i've never had before, the other days i had a sharp sort of pain low down on my right side, it would come and go and last about a day! Then the other night i had shooting pain in my boob and i've also had shooting pain up my, erm how do i say this, up my lady garden  sorry TMI! Then i had a very low down pain, well it wasn't so much a pain but a sensation, just above my pubic bone that was again intermittent and was a funny sort of feeling, it lasted about a day! I've also had some dull AF pain! And lastly i have veins all over my boobies, this is unusual for me, they are also very sore but i know that could be the cyclogest! They also feel kinda tight and hard and just seem fuller, could that be the cyclogest? So you see, i've been a busy girl haha driving myself crazy  Any comments on the above would be greatly appreciated, i don't know how much i can put down to the cyclogest! Just praying my gut feeling is right!!

Good luck to all whatever stages your at, sending out positive vibes to everyone xx


----------



## lucy3423

Aw bear- I cant really advise on your symptoms as i dont use the cyclogest so havent ever had any symptoms post iui. I cant help but think it sounds promising though . Really hoping your gut feeling is right too, we do know our bodies best afterall!  You really deserve a BFP and im really hoping and  that you get one. 3days to go!!!!! Eek ...i really am excited for you! x x x


----------



## lucy3423

Or is it 2days?? are you testing fri or sat bear? xxx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Lucy,* well my actual OTD is Friday but because i've got work i'm thinking of waiting til Saturday then i'll be at home if its good or bad news!! Just thought that would be better but starting to get tempted to test already so will all depend on if i can wait  I think i will wait though, right now i just don't want the dream to end!! Hope your doing ok honey, big hugs  xx


----------



## janey751975

*BearBear* this all sound really promising, just getting this far is fantastic! I haven't once made it to OTD.....

I am sending you lots and lots of baby dust and love and luck....     

AFM - DIUI number 5 at 11.30am tomorrow. Nervous and excited in equal measures again.

J x


----------



## bearbear

Hey *janey,* do you use cyclogest after iui? The reason I ask is because I do and this can stop your AF from coming! Its only once I get a BFN then I stop the cyclogest that AF turns up! I've definately had some strange, different symptoms this cycle and I can't understand why I feel so calm so just gotta keep praying for that BFP on saturday!! Good luck for your IUI tomorrow hun, I hope it all goes well, let's hope this is the cycle that makes all your dreams come true! Take care xx


----------



## penny48

Hi bear could i ask you when you start progrestrone and how much you take, at my last miscarriage progesterone was low and when i asked clinic today the nurse didnt know anything about it, hoping you have great news on friday/saturday x


----------



## liswaiting

Good luck tomorrow Janey


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Penny,* I start the cyclogest as soon as IUI is done, for example, this time round i had IUI at 11.30am and that night was my first pessary! I insert one in the morning and one at night and i do it vaginally! I'm surprised the nurse at your clinic didn't know anything about it! It sounds like something that you would benefit from doing so i would definately look into it somemore!! xx


----------



## Becia

Hi everyone!  

My AF arrived last night so I called the clinic and arranged a scan for next Friday! I'm starting injections tomorrow - sooo excited!

xxx


----------



## janey751975

Well it's done, 5th DIUI!! I am now officially on the 2ww .... again!!  It went really smoothly this time and I felt a lot calmer than usual, maybe I am just getting used to it! 

*BearBear* I have never been given cyclogest I am not even sure what it is? I have always just had the IUI performed and then I am left for the two weeks!!

Thanks *Liswaiting* how are you getting along?

*Becia* good luck to you as you start your journey!! 

*Lucy3423* hope your stimming is going ok and your follies are behaving!!

Thinking of you all. x


----------



## bearbear

*Bercia - * Yay your AF has arrived so you can now finally start your IUI journey, i hope everything goes to plan and you get that BFP you've been waiting for!  xx

*Janey - * So pleased everything went well with IUI, now all you gotta do is wait  Truly hoping your 5th time is the one that you get your deserved BFP, keeping everything crossed for you hun!  Cyclogest is a pessary that i use morning and night, basically its progesterone and its meant to hold a pregnancy in place!! If i was to get a BFP i would continue to use in for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy if i get a BFN (please g-d no) then i stop the cyclogest straight away and AF normally arrives about 2 days later! Take care and big hugs  xx


----------



## janey751975

Hmmm I have never been offered it? My lining was "excellent" she said on Monday so do you think that's maybe why? I worry that I have never been told about it.... 

I am going to just relax for this 2 weeks I am even back into my training just moderately which I am really enjoying, it's putting me in a much better mood, less stressed!!! 

When are you going to test BearBear? x


----------



## liswaiting

Congratulations *Janey* - Good luck on your 2WW wait  

*Bearbear* - I'm so excited for you, hope you get the result you want 

*Becia *and *Lucy* - Good luck with your injections 

*Emlore *- Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I hope you have some decent Follies

*Looby C* - Any movement on that monitor? Hope you're feeling a bit more relaxed now 

AFM - I'm still waiting for AF, no twinges or any sign that it's on its way. Last time I took Provera it took 7/8 days to arrive after I took the last tablet so I'm hoping it will arrive on Monday or Tuesday next week. My clinic have never mention progesterone treatment after IUI I think I will be just left to get on with it. I think I'm going to need a lot of support for my 2WW as I've spent a huge amount of time researching baby related stuff on the internet. Yesterday I was sending out appointments and kept think "I might be pregnant when I see this person!"  I think now I'm so close to getting started I've given myself free rein to go mad


----------



## bearbear

I wouldn't worry about not being on the cyclogest *Janey,* it most likely is because you have a good lining!! Mine on the otherhand is never that thick and always needs a helping hand! Just take it easy, i think its good to keep exercising moderately, i have this time also, all i've done is swimming but it definately makes me feel better!! My OTD is tomoz but i'm hanging in there and gonna wait til Saturday to test as i'd prefer to be at home, that way if it is BFN i can just feel sorry for myself and if its a BFP i can run around the house naked!  Please, please G-d let this be my time     xx

*Liswaiting - * Its very frustrating when your waiting for your AF to arrive, after a bumper dose of estrogen to help get my womb lining thicker on my last cycle my period was late by 2 weeks and it was really annoying as i was so eager to get going on my next IUI! All you can do is be paitint and when its ready it'll turn up! Don't worry about needing support, your in the right place for that! reading too much can make you go a little loony  we've all been there so your in good company! I hope you can get started soon, i'm sure it won't be long xx


----------



## janey751975

*BearBear* I can't beleive that you are so calm and waiting till after your OTD! You're my hero.... I sincerely hope that this your time. You deserve this so much.


----------



## bearbear

Awwww Thank you *Janey,* mind you today i have been thinking to myself i just wanna test so that i know either way but i'm going to make myself wait, dunno why but i feel its what i want to do so Saturday it is!! Not long to wait now!! Now this whole calm thing is normally so not like me, especially a few days before testing, normally by now i'm a bit of a wreck  Its one of the things that is making me think "maybe" its my time! I've just felt so different this cycle and had many new things happen that haven't happened previously!! But this whole total calm thing is really strange (in a good way) i can't explain it i just feel like its going to be ok!! Just hope i'm right otherwise i'm setting myself up for a very big fall!!          xx


----------



## sid123

I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place. Hello to everybody, bearbear your messages always make me laugh.   I'm just waiting for my AF then start a month of clomid. Then hopefully February start Diui. Good luck to you all. x


----------



## Nicki2013

Hi everyone
I'm just starting my 2nd iui little bit more relaxed about it this time have scan next Friday good luck to you all 😃


----------



## LoobyC

Aww *BearBear*, I have just read through today's posts and can't believe how relaxed and calm you seem - seriously impressed!!

Liswaiting - nope, still no sign of peak. Got some time out of classroom tomorrow morning so going to ring clinic and see what they suggest. Maybe I should go onto medicated IUI to give things a boost?

LoobyCxxx


----------



## seamermaid

Hi everyone... been a little while since my last (1st post)... I am still waiting for my AF so I can start Clomid and my first IUI. 
*Bearbear *- I have been following your posts... Very exciting. I really hope you get your BFP. You asked about ARGC - they are the clinic with the highest success rate for IVF in the UK. The lead doctor is Dr Taranissi. He is v famous & somewhat controversial at times. IVF there can be v demanding. They do bloods every day and also test for NKC. Anyway.... hopefully you will not have to know about him as you will get your BFP... 
*Janey *- good luck with your 2 ww... 
*Looby * - I too ovulate every month (according to all tests) but docs insisted on a medicated IUI as it increases chances of success. I did a similar thing to you. I started using Clearblue a couple of months ago (again - I had previously used it but gave up when it appeared that I always ovulated at the same time). However, the last 1 cycles I notice I was only getting LH surge on day 18!!! - for a 28 day cycle (I am v regular). It made me wonder if I have short luteal phase which is something that's never been discussed before. I have had day 21 tests a few times though... would this have picked it up 
Anyway... if anyone has insight about short luteal phase, I would be grateful for info. 
Good luck to everyone else... 
It does seem like IUI involves an awful lot of waiting...


----------



## bearbear

Morning you lovely lot,

*Sid123 - * You sure are in the right place so welcome to this amazing thread full of wonderful ladies!! I can honestly say i'd be lost without the support i've had from here and i'm so happy that i found this website! I hope your AF arrives soon so you can get started with treatment and i wish you every luck on your IUI journey, may it go smoothly and result in a BFP   xx

*Nicki2013 - * Good luck with your 2nd IUI, i hope all goes well and your dreams come true! xx 

*Looby - * Even i can't believe how calm and relaxed i am  Its not like me at all which is what is making me think maybe i just "know"! Definately give the clinic a call, they say that medicated IUI cycles have a higher success rate so maybe its worth giving it a go! Good luck with whatever you decide   xx

*Seaviewasia - * I hope your AF turns up soon so you can get started! Thank you for that info on ARGC, i have looked at their website and can't believe how high their success rates are! Also they seem so much cheaper than the LWC, only thing is they don't have a sperm bank so i would have to arrange that from somewhere else but that can be done! Just praying that i won't have to go to any clinic ever again haha xx 

AFM - Well i'm still calm but obviously now a little nervous about testing! My best friend has just emailed me and said maybe i should test tonight when i get home from work so now i'm in two minds, shall i do that or stick to my original plan and test tomorrow morning? Please G-d let me get a BFP


----------



## janey751975

*BearBear* I would wait till tomorrow morning if you can, first of all, its better to test first pee in the morning isn't it? Also, you have done really well to wait this long already..... try and wait. 

Jane x


----------



## bearbear

You know what *Janey* your right, thank you hun, you've made my mind up, i'm going to stick with my original plan and test in the morning, i've waited this long so whats another night eh!! xx


----------



## janey751975

I am so excited for you!! Sending you lots and lots of baby dust and love and luck....     x


----------



## My Son is My World

Good luck bear bear - really hoping this is your time! You're so disciplined - I wouldn't have been about to resist testing by now.

Eeek! The journey is really starting for us now...

We went for my day 10 scan today and I had a 1.8, 1.6 and 1.2 follies which they were very pleased with and were actually considering doing my treatment today (although when I did the clearblue test it wasn't the smiley face so monday it is when they will all be a bit bigger). My lining was 4.6 but they are happy this will be 6 by monday. They've given me an injection to take on sat night to kickstart my lh surge for diui at 10am mon morning. Aaaaagh!

To be honest I don't really know what all these measurements mean but I'm guessing they must be good? X


----------



## mochasquared

Aw *Bear*, I turn my back for two days and you go shaking your boobies about and wildly symptom-spotting! Tut-tut.  I do so hope you get to do your naked dance tomorrow. Sorry I am just popping by infrequently on here to check on people from the last thread, don't remember all new poster's names, but wish you all good luck.

*Janey* glad everything went fab with your IUI. Just the dreaded 2ww to survive with your sanity intact now.

To answer a couple of questions, re progesterone, I did not have this either, and I understood that as my lining was nice and thick, so did not need it.

Emlore, do have a read of the beginner's guide sticky, it should explain about the follicle size. Basically when they get to about 19mm they are just about ready to ovulate, so the trigger gets them going (and regulates the timing so the IUI happens at the right time) - so with those sizes and the times you mentioned, you might even have two follies ovulating.

Re hard to see ovaries, I have a hard to visualise left one, I endured many uncomfortable sessions with the dildo-cam; even after the registrar had decided they shouldn't be trying to hunt it down internally and put it down in my notes, some hero nurses still decided they could manage to see it where others had failed, and insisted on having a go (forgetting that was my insides they were hurting!). Someone finally suggested trying to see that ovary abdominally - which works just perfectly in my case (but not everyone is trained to scan abdominally, so they might have to call a specific nurse or doctor). So now I am very touchy and self-protective about internal scans - I yell at them that they do not have my consent to scan internally for the left, and it has to be done abdominally (for which you may need your bladder full rather than empty). The first time I was being monitored my ovulation was missed because it must have happened on the left, and they hadn't come up with a way to find it - this was very stressful at the time, because it was not clear what was happening, and I thought my body had gone berserk and had not ovulated, and my plan of action for natural IUI all depended on me ovulating v regularly. But my successful IUI went fine because I ovulated on right side. So it might be worth asking if they can scan you abdominally.


----------



## bearbear

I know i know *Mocha,* this is why i need you to keep checking in on here to keep me in line  Sorry to say that i am guilty as charged , its just so hard not to pay attention to these twinges and feelings you get!! Just want tomorrow morning to be here now so i know either way!! If i do get a BFP i won't only dance naked round the house but i might even run up and down my street.......................  So watch the news tomorrow to see if there is a story about a lady getting arrested in Wembley for streaking!!   

How are you getting on? xx


----------



## sid123

Hi everybody. Good luck for tomorrow bearbear, keep positive and keep us posted. 
Oh emlore that's great news, very exciting. Just been to pick up my clomid today but still waiting for my AF, typical. Hope you all have a good weekend. x


----------



## liswaiting

Hello Everyone,

I'm a bit all over the place today. Having announced there was no sign of my AF yesterday it arrived overnight! I'm booked in for my day 10 scan on the 19th (which is actually Day 9 because day 10 falls on a Sunday) and start Clomid tomorrow. I keep thinking what if this doesn't work, what if they're are no follies or too many, or a massive snow fall arrives and I can't get to the clinic. There are so many hurdles to this and I really want to get to the actual insemination. I don't think it helps that I haven't told anyone I'm doing this so I'm back to sneaking around arranging trips, days off etc and that always makes me feel guilty 

*Bearbear* Good luck tomorrow - don't drink too much tonight so that pee is nicely concentrated. Also if it is a BFP (  ) I hope you put some clothes on before posting on here


----------



## bearbear

Hey liswaiting, yay at your AF turning up at last, now u can get started! I did warn you it was a rollercoaster of a journey, you will find your emotions are all over the place! Try not to worry about things that haven't even happened! Save turning into a total loon until the 2ww hehe! But seriously I'm sure everything will go fine, take each day at a time, I know its hard not to worry about all the things that can go wrong but its rare that they do and I'm sure your clinic will take good care of you so put your trust in them! I wish you all the luck in the world hun, keep strong and stay positive! As for me, if it is a BFP I will do my best to make sure I'm clothed before posting my message tomorrow, I wouldn't want to mentally scar you all for life hehe! Take care and big hugs xx


----------



## penny48

Bearbear, sending you good vibes for tomorrow, hope you get your dream x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Good luck for tomorrow bear, big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## janey751975

Thinking of you BearBear. Any news? Xx


----------



## bearbear

Well guys no naked streaking for me, its another BFN for me! Feel absolutely gutted, really thought it had worked this time, just had such a strong feeling! This disappointment gets so much harder to take each time! I have no choice now but to take a few months off, I might be able to try again in march! Today I'm going to feel very sorry for myself and then tomorrow is a new day! Sorry to be so negative, just need time and then I'll be back fighting to make  my dreams to come true! Love to all xx


----------



## My Son is My World

So sorry to hear it was a bfn bearbear. Take some time for you and look after yourself. Big hugs xxx


----------



## janey751975

Oh *BearBear* I am so sorry hun. Its just so bloody cruel isn't it. 

It's just not your time yet but it will happen for you, you deserve it so much. Your positivity keeps us all going on here.  

Take some time for you now and relax for a while, March will be here before we know it and you will feel revitalised and ready to go again!!

Take care and sending you lots of love and hugs.

Jane xxx


----------



## liswaiting

Oh bearbear I'm so sorry for you.  It's not fair and so frustrating when you've tried so hard.  Take care of yourself


----------



## Nicki2013

Oh no bearbear really sorry to hear that ,it's so frustrating to get a Bfn 😔


----------



## penny48

Bearbear i'm so sorry for you, this is such a hard journey, look after yourself xx


----------



## Flopsybunny

Sorry to hear that Bearbear.  This whole saga is a tough thing to do.  Try to not think about it and have fun for a few months - hard to do I know.


----------



## sexysarah110

So sorry I hear that bearbear . Keep strong


----------



## sid123

Oh bearbear, nothing I can says will make you feel better. But I'm so sorry. Try and keep strong. Take care x


----------



## Min80

Hi, I'm new here and wasn't sure if this was the place to introduce myself.  I thought I'd post on this thread as it seems more relevant to my situation.  I'm hoping to have IUI next Month at the LWC as a single woman.  Absolutely dreading the cost and of course the low success rate, but thinking if I don't try I'll never know.  Wondered if most people were having stimulated cycles or not?  I've decided to go for stimulated to hopefully give myself a better chance, but I have quite low AMH so not sure how I will respond to the drugs.


----------



## bearbear

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for being there for me and for your kind words and support! As always you've all been so lovely and have given me comfort on this horrible day! I'm doing ok, its sinking in slowly and although I'm still gutted I know it just wasn't my time! One thing I do know for sure is no matter how hard this journey is I'm never giving up on my dream to be a mummy! Xx

Welcome min80, I'm also a single girlie and I go to the LWC! I have a very low AMH and my DIUI's have all been medicated using menopur injections and the last cycle I produced 3 very nice sized follicles! I would deinately have a stimulated cycle and try not to worry about your follies, they should respond fine! Good luck on your journey xx


----------



## Emwak1981

Hi ladies I've been doing a bit a reading on here in preparation my our IUI journey and thought it would be a good idea to join this group !

My AF turned up yesterday, and for the first time in nearly 2 years I wasn't upset as I knew it meant finally we could start our treatment !!  Started the clomid this morning and I'm booked in for a scan next Sunday to see what my follicles are up to and then go from there.  

Feeling a little naively excited at the moment ! 

Good luck to everyone else out there who's also going through this.
Xx


----------



## lucy3423

Bear- Im absolutely gutted that you've got a BFN, Your really deserve a BFP and i truly do feel for you.  Have some 'me' time whilst your having a break and treat yourself( I already have this as a back up plan if this round doesnt work). And before you know it, you will be starting treatment again. Im totally with you on never giving up on your dream, I really do feel  the same... I'll try everything I can to be a mummy and just live in hope that one day 'the dream will become a reality. Heres wishing us both lots of luck . x x x


----------



## lucy3423

Emwak1981- Welcome to this thread, you've joined a brilliant one  . I also have felt the same throughout  all my cycles, It is really exciting especially at the beginning of the cycle. Its the 2ww thats sends you  , as I know from my experience that your brain does overdrive and doesnt stop thinking 'Am i pregnant' Or not? and '  Has it worked '  etc.  But its a good feeling to know that you are trying to do something postive towards achieving your dream of becoming a mummy!. Ive had 2 cycles that have sadly ended with BFN , and im currently on my third cycle but feeling really postive and hopeful that this could be my turn.  Wishing you all the luck with your upcoming cycle. x x x


----------



## Min80

Thanks Bearbear, it's fab that you're so positive.  Good luck on the rest of your journey.


----------



## seamermaid

Bearbear 
Really really story to hear it was a bfn. It must be v hard but stay positive and I'm sure the bfp will come. You can at the v least we are all rooting for you here. 

Emwak1981 good luck. It is an exciting time. My af is due in Wednesday and I am looking forward to getting started. I'm realistic about the chances but also excited to be doing something more proactive after so long.


----------



## Janewilliam

Oh bearbear sorry to hear its another bfn I was convinced that it would be a BFP for you as well. 

Having a break may play in your favour as you will not have to go through the 2ww or guessing game and you will truely relax, ready for another go when the time and finances are right. I still believe your dream will come true.

I still havent got my finances in order for another go yet and I only have a week until AF and as i'm stressed at work and home partly because i've beat myself up over the last BFN i'm contemplating a break as well. 

Well here's to another crack at our dream.


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Hi ladies,
I'd love to join your thread please. Af arrived last night so finally on cd1 of my 1st iui cycle. I'm hoping and praying that this works and its finally my turn.

Exited, scared, nervous and thrilled all in one. It's been an emotional mix today. My poor oh is getting the brunt of it! Lol

I'll phone hospital tomorrow to let them know then its clomid and menopur for me 

Xx


----------



## janey751975

*Wantbabynow6* that's some journey you've been on. Well you've come to the right place. I don't know what I would have done without the lovely ladies on here.

So welcome and we are all here for you.  x


----------



## bearbear

Thank you to everyone for your kind words and support, it really does make a difference and once again has helped me a great deal! What would i do without you all!! I stopped the cyclogest on Saturday but i still have no AF!! i'm now 2 days late, ummmmmm, until the witch shows up i'm still holding on for miricle! This morning i had slight AF pain but nothing now, keep thinking how amazing would it be if AF NEVER showed up and i was actually pregnant, think i might be living in la la land as i'm sure AF will turn up but i like to dream! I know i ovulated on Saturday 29th Dec cos of the terrible pain i was in so surely now i've stopped the cyclogest my AF should be here? The last time i stopped it my AF turned up in 2 days which would be today but so far no sign 

Good luck *wantbabynow,* You've definately been on quite a journey and i pray that your determination will finally pay off and you'll get that BFP you so deserve!!  xx


----------



## My Son is My World

Bearbear - miracles can happen, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Well I've just had my first diui! It felt just the same as my hsg really with the period pain (which the nurse said was a good sign as it indicated she'd got the right spot) except she couldn't find my cervix at the start which was rather unpleasent.

She said I had lots of cervical mucas which is a good sign of ovulation too, so fingers crossed! She also let me lie down for 10mins after. I'm back home now and on the sofa so a nice relaxing day is in order.

The sperm count was 22million apparently - is that good? Also what should I be doing /not doing to give myself the best chance? Xxx


----------



## janey751975

*Emlore* Congratulations on your first DIUI!! It really isn't anything to be worried about is it?? I think the thought of it is worse than it actually being done....welcome to the 2ww, you are only a few days behind me! 

You are right about the mucus and the sperm count sounds brilliant so keeping everything crossed for you!

From my experience I would suggest that you just carry on as normal (as you can!). For my first few cycles I was really strict with myself. I stopped all alcohol, caffeine, exercise I was watching what I ate and walking on egg shells all the time, I was so stressed out and moody. That didn't work! So I am here on my fifth round and feeling a lot more relaxed I don't drink alcohol in January every year, but any other time I would have a glass of wine if I felt like it, I have an occasional coffee and I am back at the gym and feeling great and really relaxed about this round. It is so hard not to over think things, especially on your first try but I think the less stressed you are the better!!!

Good luck cycle buddy!! xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Thank you for the welcome girls.

Im deeply sorry for the BFN's, it worries me that this wont work either but I also know that you have to be positive against all odds.  My accupuncturist told me that what she has learned is that those women who want babies do generally get there eventually.  She tried from 31-39 and eventually conceived triplets on her 3rd IUI cycle so she said you just HAVE TO KEEP BELIEVING.

Good luck to you ladies now in the 2WWxxxx 

I started clomid today 50mg when im usually on 100 but because its superovulation the consultant wanted me to drop down so as not to overstimualte.  I will be taking this CD 2-6, I have scans on CD 6, 9, 11 & 13.  I will be injecting menopar CD 7,9,&11 and insemination is planned for either CD13 or 16.  Im nervous about the timing in particular as if I dont have the HCG shot before CD14 then I have ovulated on CD14 myself during my last 4 Clomid cycles but I have told the fertility nurse this so we will have to see what happens.  CD14 is on a saturday and insemination wouldnt then be until CD16.


----------



## Becia

Hi everyone,

I was wondering whether you could help me. I've been on gonal-f 25 since last Friday and today have been feeling slight tightness in the chest (plus bloating which I think is normal). I've emailed the clinic because I'm worried that it might be a sign of overstimulation although the gonal-f dose I'm taking is very small. I think I'll ring the clinic tomorrow morning.

Has anybody experienced chest tightness with gonal-f?

Thank you!

xx


----------



## Becia

Hi everyone - I spoke to the clinic IVF on-call doctor last night and was told that shortness of breath is one of the side effects of gonal-f and if it gets worse overnight I should call them again. Oh dear - so much to worry about  

I slept ok last night and it's not getting worse so I should be fine. 

xxx


----------



## janey751975

*Becia* as if we haven't got enough to deal with, there's more side effects now! I am glad that the clinic were able to ease your mind a little bit, it must have been a bit scary?!

Take care xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Oh dear becia I hope your ok now.  How many days do you have to have this medication for?


----------



## Becia

Hi everyone  

It was quite scary! I'm ok now and actually beginning to feel excited again about the whole process! Can't wait till Friday for my scan. 

I'm not sure how long I have to be on that medication, definitely till Friday but I should be fine.

But you're right - as if I haven't got enough to deal with


----------



## Calluna

Hi all and welcome to all the new faces!

BearBear - I'm just popping in to say how sorry I am to hear about your BFN. I've been reading back through the posts and it was all sounding so hopeful   I hope you're doing ok. I noticed you said you felt ovulation pain the day after the IUI - maybe you should think about telling the clinic that and asking if you can have a longer gap between the trigger and the IUI next time, as you've had three now at 24 hours and it sounds like you're ovulating later than that so it might increase your chances. Hope it isn't too long before you can come back for no. 4   

AFM, I took a month out to have a hycosy, just to make sure my tubes are clear and I'm not wasting my time with all these IUIs! They were indeed clear and everything looks normal so I'm just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start attempt no. 9!

Good luck to everyone stimming or twwing!


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Calluna,* Its lovely to hear from you and i'm pleased to hear that your getting ready to start IUI number 9, wow girl i'm keeping everything crossed for you that this is the one, you so deserve it after all you've been through so its about time your dreams came true!! At least you know your tubes are clear! I'm doing ok, AF turned up yesterday, grrrrr, was hoping i wasn't going to see that for at least 9 months!!  Oh well, it just wasn't my time but i know it will come when G-d thinks its right! I was also thinking the exact same thing about ovulation, they triggered me on the Thurs, IUI on the Friday and i had terrible ovulation pain on the Saturday and Sunday so i also wonder whether maybe i should have IUI 36hrs later rather 24hrs! Ummmm i shall mention that to the clinic! I'm looking to try again in March once i've saved some pennies. Also with regards to the clinic i'm having a slight dilemma as to whether i stay at the LWC or change clinics! I'm not unhappy there but their costs are just so high and i know other clinics are a lot less! Thing is which clinic would i change to, i've been researching all morning and i'm still none the wiser, just more confused!! Actually let me ask the question to everyone:

Can anyone recommend a good clinic in the London area?

Take care Calluna, keep me posted on your next IUI, i wish you positive vibes and lots of luck!!    xx


----------



## janey751975

*Calluna* welcome back. Everyone seems to have disappeared off here!!  hopefully your AF will come quickly and you can start IUI number 9 hun. I will be keeping everything crossed for you. God knows you deserve it...    

*BearBear* nice to hear from you, I was getting worried. I hope you are doing ok. I am sorry that I don't know anything about London Clinics but I sure there'll be someone on here who can help. Have you considered going abroad I have heard a lot of people saying its much cheaper? I have always been basted 36 hours after IUI, obviously this hasn't worked for me so far, but maybe that's what is needed for you?

AFM - 6DPIUI feeling absolutely fine, no symptom spotting at the moment just a big bloated belly as per usual. It's like a phantom pregnancy I keep craddling it!!! I am so convinced that IUI is not going to work for us, this is our next but last try before IVF. I have been back to the gym training and it has made such a massive difference to my general mood and stress levels. Home life is 100% better, we have been on the brink of splitting up a couple of times during previous cycles (I blame the menopur!)

Praying for lots of good news this year, who said 13 had to be unlucky?? xx


----------



## Becia

Bearbear - I am sorry about you BFN, sending you lots of    Don't lose hope xx


----------



## seamermaid

*Bearbear*

Sorry to hear your AF showed up. 

I know a little about London clinics having researched them in quite a bit of detail.

There is CRGH which is private clinic. I have had a consultation there. Their IUI success rates seem to be quite good. They are not the cheapest but they tend to do v thorough testing (I have had quite a lot of tests done there). I had a good impression overall here. Open on weekends.

There is also the ACU at UCLH hospital which is NHS and they only do IUI. They will accept private paying patients and my understanding is that paying for fertility treatments at NHS hospitals is usually cheaper. I have to say though that their success rates for IUI for ladies 35+ isn't great. I had a good impression here also but like most NHS hospital - they are quite understaffed but the nurses here are professional and do their best. They don't open on weekends.

There is ARGC which is the number 1 clinic in terms successful for IVF. I am not sure they do IUI. They do lots of testing including daily blood tests during IVF and I have friends who have been here - although the treatments might be reasonably priced, I know the testing can really add up.

There is Hammersmith hospital - again they do NHS & Private so might be a bit cheaper.

I have also heard good things about Lister but I have never visited personally.

Hope this is useful.

As for me... I am still waiting for AF so I can start Clomid for my 1st medicated IUI. AF was due today but no sign so far. I am so PMTed it's horrible. V odd as I never really suffer from it. I feel so angry and also tearful. In fact, was awake half the night last night feel really angry about this whole situation (and in floods of tears) ... and also dreading having to attend a dinner tomorrow with an acquaintance that just announced she is pregnant... felt so horrible knowing I have turned into one of these women who feel angry about other people falling pregnant during their honeymoon... (I just don't know myself anymore )... Anyway... enough ranting.. this is all PMT induced I am sure... ARGHHHH...


----------



## dahliadoris

Hi,

Im new to fertilty friends. On my first IUI at the mo. I have low amh 1 and fsh 22. DH has no issues. I started last wed with once daily 75 iu gonal f, got scanned this morning and no sign of any foliicles. i am gutted of course.  Dose has been doubed to 150 iu once daily until next wed.

has anyone else failed to respond and then gone on to respond with higher doses or in their next cycle of IUI?

My dr basically told me not to have much hope.  i would love to hear from someone about their experiences and if anyone has any advice. 

Thanks xx


----------



## liswaiting

Hi dahliadoris,

I'm afraid I don't have much help for you as I'm just starting my first round of IUI and have my first follicle scan on Saturday. I think I have seen posts from ladies who say that keeping a hot water bottle on your belly helps follicles grow as it encourages blood flow to that region.  Hopefully someone will come along soon with some more experience and better advice.

I hope the increased dose works. 

Good luck 

L


----------



## janey751975

Hey dahliadoris

Don't worry follicles can be stubborn sometimes! Im on 150 menopur every other day. Some cycles have only started producing follies on day 15-20. Then they develop quite quickly after that. Try not to worry.

Jane x


----------



## dahliadoris

thanks so much ladies for your posts and best wishes I appreciate it. Just have to be brave and not give up xoxoxoxo


----------



## bearbear

Morning wonderful ladies,

*Janey - * Awww bless you for being worried about me , i'm ok, getting on with it and looking to the future and what my next move might be! Just researching into clinics as the LWC prices are so high, if they were cheaper i probably wouldn't move as otherwise i'm happy there, just weighing up my options, yesterday i just ended up confusing myself . I have also been wondering whether i should have basting 36hrs after trigger, this is something i will most definately talk to the clinic about in March when i have my next IUI! Good girl for not symptom spotting, after my last cycle i now truly believe it gets you nowhere, i was having such positive signs that were different to my previous 2 cycles and i really thought this was it but NO, so its proven to me that really you can't pay attention to any pains/boobs/twinges etc all you can do is wait and hope and pray you get that BFP at the end of it! I'm pleased to hear that your much less stressed and are doing a little exercise, i definately think it helps with your state of mind! Take care hun, sending you positive vibes and praying that you get your BFP   xx

*Becia - * Thank you for your  i'm doing alright, we have to keep positive and keep believing in our dreams! One day it'll happen for all of us  Hope your doing ok  xx

*Seaviewasia - * Thank you so much for all that info on London clinics, i really appreciate it and it was very helpful! Yesterday i spent nearly all day looking at different clinics and by the time i'd finished i was still none the wiser  I must say that Lister is one that stands out, i might research into that one some more!! I wish i could stay at the LWC as i've been happy there but they are so expensive and if i can get it cheaper then i feel i'd be mad not to! ARGC do have good success rates for IVF and yes they do IUI but they don't have a sperm donor bank so you'd have to source that externally, plus i've been told that their hidden costs do bump the prices up! I do hope your AF shows up soon, sorry to hear you were upset, i do know how you feel though, its such a messy mix of emotions! I also look at every pregnant lady and feel jealous, its terrible, i just want it to be me and if i could steal their bump i would  how awful is that but i think its only natural we feel this way, don't feel bad for thinking like this, your not alone! Rant away all you want hun, take care and keep strong  xx

*Dahliadoris - * Welcome to this amazing forum, you've definately come to the right place, its full of wonderful women who all help and support each other on this IUI journey, i for one would be lost without it!! I also have a low AMH, i'm pretty sure its 1.7 for my first 2 cycles i was on menopur 75iu and this produced one good sized follie both times! On my 3rd try my follies misbehaved and failed to respond, i've since been told by the doc that this was probably because they had given me high doses of estrogen to help my womb lining thicken but unfortunately this can stop your follicles growing! GREAT!! My last cycle they had me on 150iu menopur daily and this produced 3 good sized follies, unfortunately i went on to get a BFN. Your first IUI can be a little bit like trial and error as they don't know how you will respond, they normally start you off on a low dose drug and then increase it if necessary! Your follies may still grow, i've heard this happen many times so don't lose hope!! It might just be that you will need a higher dose of the stimulating drugs, it worked for me! Good luck to you, sending you positive vibes   xx

AFM - Sorry for the TMI but i'm having a very strange AF, on day one i was fairly heavy, then yesterday which was day 2 hardly anything and the same today, this is very unlike me, i would normally bleed for a good 4/5 days, ummmmmmmmmmm, brain working overtime!


----------



## dahliadoris

Thanks so much for your support. I wish I has found fertilty friends sooner. Its so lovely how everyone is so supportive. It means a lot. Wishing all the ladies here strength to carry on and get through the tough times! Looking forward to chatting with you more xoxo


----------



## janey751975

*BearBear* of course I was worried about you!! How is the research going, have you been able to make a decision as yet? On another note....is it snowing where you are! LOL! 

*dahliadoris* its good that you have found us now! Wishing you the same strength and luck to get you through the emotional rollercoaster to come!!

AFM - it's been a weird cycle this one, I have sometimes even been forgetting that I am on a 2ww!? I wonder if this is just something that comes with time and the amount of IUI you have? I am 8DPIUI today and I can't say I feel anything. My bbs are really sore but they always are about this time of the month anyway.... other than that just feeling "normal"!!! If AF is coming she'll be here by Tuesday I reckon OTD is Thursday!

Hope you are all enjoying the snow..... xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning *Janey,* Yup its snowing here in London, i've got into work but now i'm worried about how i'm going to get home  I'm still researching the clinics, i end up confusing myself  i want to look a little be more into the Lister clinic, i shall do some googling and see what people have to say! Can't believe your already 8dpiui, thats gone quickly, don't worry about not "feeling" too much, i've read many stories of girls that said they'd had more "symptoms" when they got a BFN than when they actually got their BFP so keep positive! Really keeping everything crossed for you hun, sending you positive vibes for that BFP   xx


----------



## Becia

Hello everyone!

I'm feeling a bit down this morning - had my scan today (day 9) and follies are still small and no dominant follicle so will have to go back on Monday for another scan and probably will have gonal-f increased from 25 to 50 (the clinic will call me later on today). I must say 25 is a very small dose but I'm already feeling depressed that this cycle won't work   How do you stay positive and sane with all that?

Hope everyone else is feeling better   
xxx


----------



## janey751975

*Thanks BearBear* sending you lots of love.  xx

*Becia*Don't be down it is still really early days and also it's your first round so it's a bit of trial and error. I think it's better that they under stimm and work their way up than over stimm and have to abandon the cycle. I think the longest I waited for a follice to develop was CD20 I had a 13mm follie come from no-where so just try and keep the faith hun.

I am afraid saying sane might not be an option during this process, but we will help to stay positive with you.


----------



## Becia

Thank you Janey xxx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Becia,* So sorry to hear your feeling low and your follies are misbehaving!  I do know exactly how upsetting that is after having one cycle cancelled due to my follies not growing enough! I normally inject menopur and they did increase my dose and that made all the difference on my next cycle! it does sound like your on quite a small dose of gonal-f, i wonder why they didn't increase it today instead of waiting til Monday! Anyway hun i just wanted to say that your not alone and i for one know exactly how frustrating it is to be told your cycle might get cancelled before its even begun! I came to the conclusion that there was nothing i could do, no amount of upset and worry will change the outcome!! All you can do is pray that your follies suddenly put in a growth spert! If they don't you've just got to look to your next cycle and make sure the clinic have you on a higher dose of your drugs!! Good luck and i'll keep everything crossed that things start to move in the right direction for you!!    xx


----------



## Calluna

Hi ladies,

Becia - try not to worry - if you have PCO they'll be being careful not to overstim so it will just take a little while for them to get the dose right - better to coax your follies along than end up with too many and have to cancel the cycle. Things can change very quickly so try to stay positive  

Janey - don't worry, I don't seem to be going anywhere in a hurry! I can't believe you can forget you're on the 2ww - that's fantastic! I'd like to say that the more IUIs you have the easier it gets but I haven't really found that, although some cycles have been easier than others. I've sometimes been pretty calm on the 2ww but never to the point of forgetting about it!

Bear - good luck with the clinic search! Maybe you should go to some open days to get a feel for the place and see which one feels best. I think a lot of clinics have one every month.

AFM, AF is pretty much here, although quite light at the mo so not sure yet whether I'll count today or tomorrow as the first day. Really looking forward to getting started again.


----------



## lucy3423

Hey everyone!!

Calluna-Great to hear from you, wishing you lots of luck with this upcoming cycle!

Beccia- Like the others have said, dont be too disheartened its much better that they can increase your meds to help follies grow rather than your follies been too big/too many and then having to abandon the cycle. Try and stay postive though i know its easier said than done,

Bear- Good luck with your quest on finding another clinic, like calluna was saying its probs good to go to a few open days. Sorry cant help you out because im up north....

Janey- Really hoping that you get your much deserved BFP next week, keeping everything crossed! x

AFM- Went for my scan on weds only to be told that i had 4 follies that were varying in size from 16-20mm, therefore the clinic have abandoned the cycle as they will only go ahead with 2follies for iui and have told us to use protection over the next few days. Really felt extremely down and sad about it on weds as its yet another cycle cancelled but ive kinda got my head around it now although its not been easy. I am slightly concerened though as me and the DP had   (sorry for too much info) on tues- which would have been 3days before we would have had iui and the doctor said that there is a chance we might have conceived due to the follie size/growth/amount?!? Which has left me feeling rather confused/excited/anxious..... because becoming pregnant would obviously be the best news ever but knowing now that they were four follies there is slightly worrying. Has this happened to anyone else? can anyone shed any light on it? x x x


----------



## janey751975

*Calluna* I wondered where you had gone!! Good to hear from you and great that you are getting ready to start another journey! Let's hope this is your time. I will be keeping everything crossed for you.  

*Lucy3423* I am so sorry to hear that your cycle was abandoned. It's such a shame that they couldn't just go ahead anyway although I know it's because of the risk factor.... I am not too sure about the natural conception thing as we are using a donor but hopefully someone on here will be able to give you some advice? However, my theory is "what's meant to be, will be" ......

Helllooo to everyone else hope your all doing OK. xx


----------



## bearbear

*Lucy3423 - * Forgive me for what im about to say  but if i was you in your position with a DP i'd go home and  as much as i possibly could!! I would just take the risk, now i know some might say that would be irresponsible of me but i'm just being honest, i want a baby so much that i'd be willing to gamble!! I had 3 really good sized follies last cycle and it still didnt happen for me, i'd take the chance but that is just me! Good luck with whatever you decide and sending big hugs  xx


----------



## penny48

Lucy, I'm with bear,have tried some many months and failed I would not waste 4 eggs, the chances of all 4 fertilizing would be small and at this stage if i had twins my journey would be over, but i am a risk taker and jump first think later type of girl, you have to do what is right for you.  Any one any ideas how long trigger shot stays in system, i had last one on sunday it was still in system on thurs will test again in a.m xx


----------



## My Son is My World

I'm feeling really worried today :-(
I'm 5dpiui and yesterday I have severe bloating to the point I looked 9 months pregnant. I then started to ache and was absolutely exhausted. This morning I'm still aching and i have diahorrea (sorry if tmi) and I'm just really worried this has ruined my chances :-(


----------



## janey751975

*Emlore* I can totally sympathise with you, I always feel really bloated post IUI and I often think that people must think I am pregnant. I am surprised no one has asked me by mistake..... I have also heard other women on here say that they have to go up a trouser or skirt size to accomodate the swelling. So you are not alone I am afraid this is another one of those things we have to put up with on our journey hun.

I am also always really tired, I think it's our bodies working overtime that's all. I really don't think that you have anything to worry about, I remember I was like the first few times because you just don't know what to expect. The diahorrea could also be a symptom of the treatment I have heard other ladies mention it before.

If you are really worried obviously I think you should seek advice from your clinic, hopefully some others on here with similar experiences will post and ease your mind?

Take care, I do totally feel for you, I am 9DPIUI and still bloated and tired... xx


----------



## My Son is My World

Thanks janey 
I was bloated ever since having my diui (to the point I didn't do the buttons up on my work trousers, just the zip) but yesterday was extreme. I was enormous and so uncomfortable.
I am feeling a little better now - less bloated but still weird gurgling noises constantly coming from my belly!
How are you feeling about your treatment? Have you experienced any symptoms at all? X


----------



## janey751975

This is our fifth DIUI and I am afraid that it's not really getting any easier, although you do get used to the side effects!! My bbs are always really sore from about 5 DPIUI and I have the bloatedness that you are experiencing as well. I have learnt to try and not symptom spot too much because it has only led to me being disappointed in the long run when I see a BFN.    I only made it to OTD on our first attempt since then AF has always arrived 2-3 days before OTD is here. This cycle has been a bit weird for me, I kind of keep forgetting that I have had IUI, in other words I have just been getting on as normal and every now and then I remember.... not sure if that has just come with time and the number of IUI? 

Unfortunately I have read that there are no real pregnancy symptoms until about 4-6 weeks which is a nightmare because god knows we need to know within a couple of days if it has worked or not?! 

All I can say is just try and relax and not stress out too much, during my first 2-3 attempts I was totally obsessed and it was so stressful. 

Keep me posted, I am keeping everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## lucy3423

Hey everyone, 

So i decided to just go for it and have lots of   in hope that you never know it might just work.... I know some might think ive been irresposible but I just couldnt bear to waste yet another cycle and with 4 follies there maybe, maybe just a slight chance it may work huh? Thanks bear and Penny for your thoughts , Like you both said when you've been wanting a baby for so long , It kind of overrides your thoughts and whenever theres a chance you may become pregnant you;ve just got to roll with it...?! So heres to the 2ww . 
Just found out tonight that my brothers gf is pregnant, I am really happy for them but so envious/jealous at the same time , I feel really guilty for feeling this way, And they decided to try sooner rather than later after discovering the problems that i was having ttc which just makes me feel even worse( it makes me wish that i never should of told them) I know thats awful but at the moment its really raw. Im pretty close with my brother but atm im thinking im gonna have to distance myself from him for a few weeks whilst i get my head around it. 

Janey- Only a few days to go till OTD , How have you found this 2ww ? I really do hope you get a BFP next week.  that you do!. x x x

Emlore- Hope the bloated stomach is settlong down for you a bit, Ive never had many symptoms after my iuis though i did get a very bloated stomach after my laproscopy and i know its not very nice. Nearly a week down now, that seems to have gone quickly although im sure if feels like forever for you..x

Bear- Thanks so much again for your advice/thoughts, I was thinking  about just going for it before i posted but was a bit worried. Its nice to know that others are kinda thinking along the same wave length as me..lol. Have u made any decisions regarding the change of clinics yet? And are you planning on another iui in March? I really do hope this is our year bear, we have both been having treatment since roundabout the same time last year, sending  your way!. We will be mummies   x x x

Penny - Thanks for your support/thoughts too, I did decide to just go for it so we shall see if anything does come of it   it does..x As for the trigger , sorry cant help you with that cos im not too sure myself but im sure one of the lovely ladies on here will probably know. x x x


----------



## dahliadoris

HI lucy3423,

Just wanted to say that I completely understand how you feel about your brother and his gf.  I told my sister about my problems in august. In october i got the text that I knew was coming - yes she s expecting a baby in june. Its funny because just before i told her I hesitated because i could forsee ths happening. Sometmes I wish I had never told her because I have a pretty good idea that they werent trying beforehand and that my news spured them on.  i will be honest wth you I have had to distance myself a bit whch I feel bad about too.  I dnt know hw i am going to react when I see my little sister with a baby bump!  I have to admit also that i feel pretty ****** with her at times but of course deep down I wish her well.  It sounds awful doesnt it.  I suppose what I am trying to say to you is it is perfectly natural and understandable how you feel.  Dont beat yourself up about it i think its normal when you going through what we are.  

xoxoxoxo


----------



## lucy3423

Hi Dahliaris,

I'm so happy to hear from someone in the same situation , I also could forsee this situation happening after i told them, and that was the reason why i didn't tell anyone for a good long while. Its hard knowing that just because they found out about us struggling to conceive that they felt they better start trying in case they have problems too...but of course a month coming off the pill and shes pregnant!
I also feel that I'm going to have to distance myself for a while ...we've got a table booked with them for valentines night, I was thinking about cancelling it as i really don't want it to be awkward but I'm not really sure if i should or not. Its a real funny situation to be in isn't it? cos you really do feel mixed emotions all at the same time. Well thanks for that, I wont give myself such a hardtime , its just nice to know that others feel the same too and its not just me been a misery guts! x x x


----------



## penny48

Hi girls trigger outa system today 7 days after it, just got 3 sleeps to go to know whether or not its worked, not systems at all apart from my DH thinking he is married to a mad women, he doesnt even know what day we have to test he's that laid back about it....arggghhhhhh!!!!  Lucy glad you just went for it, think you would have been sorry if you had wasted four follicles, other people getting pregs is a real kick in the teeth but I have just tried to block other people out and fouse on our need for a baby and do everything in our power to get it, this year I have a plan A, B and C to have a baby and after that its alot of alchol!!!!!lol  xxx


----------



## LoobyC

Hi ladies, hope you're all keeping warm in this Ice Age weather!!  

Dahliaris, Lucy and Penny - I completely understand how you feel.  My two closest friends are both pregnant with their first baby, both having girls and both due within 2 weeks of each other!  While I am extremely happy for both of them they got pregnant completely by accident and I've been wanting to have a baby for a long time.  They are supportive of me but I must admit I do feel like a spare part a lot of the time when they get chatting about birth plans and furniture they want for nurseries etc!  

AFM - AF should be here at the end of the week so I can hopefully get started on my DIUI journey - just trying to think positive!   

Looby xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Lucy - * I for one honestly think you made the right not to waste your 4 follies, i would of done exactly the same in your position! Now all you can do is pray it works  i truly hope it does hun, surely this has to be our year!! I'm still hoping to go again in March, as for the clinic to be honest i'm still quite confused !! Its a bit of a head/heart thing, my heart doesn't really want to leave LWC as i'm happy there but my head is telling me that i can get treatment quite a bit cheaper at another clinic! I really just don't know and feel a bit confused by it all! I really need to decide soon though so i'm ready for action when i have my next IUI! I also know exactly what you mean about feeling jealous/envious of others that are pregnant, i'm exactly the same, its a real mix of emotions! For example my boss who i get on really well with is in early pregnancy, when i found out i was truly happy for her as last year she had a m/c but at the same time i felt soooo jealous that it wasn't me!! She even has a small bump and i just couldn't stop staring at it like an obsessive nutter  It just seems that everyone is falling pregnant so easily but me! Even on the bluddy telly it seems to all be about babies! G-d i sound so bitter and twisted but you can't help how you feel and i think its only natural when going through what we are all going through!! Anyway babe, sending you positive vibes and big hugs   xx

I hope everyone at whatever stage your at is doing ok! To those stimming i hope those follies are growing nice and big! Those on the 2ww i hope your doing better than me at NOT googling or symptom spotting, sending babydust  to all! And finally to those like me who are in the waiting room either waiting for AF to arrive or saving pennies to start treatment again lets hope time flies so we can get going on our IUI journeys!

Big hugs and love to all


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Hi, 
Ive just been reading through the posts and can totally sympathyse witht those with close family members and friends expecting babies, its so very hard, a very close friend of mine has is now on her second pregnancy whilst I have been trying for a take home baby, its so hard, my niece is also pregnant too and due the same day as my son who I lost was due last year so that will be hard too.  I dont wish that they were all not pregnant I just wish I was pregnant too. 

Also with too many follicles there is no way i would waste that cycle, i would just try naturally on my own and hope that OH spermies would hit one of those 4 targets. 

AFM second follicle tracking scan this morning and 3 follicles 14, 13.2 and 13.4.  Another scan on wednesday but insemination will be Friday. Very exited


----------



## lou85

Hi ladies..
I'm new to all this so would be great to get some more info/support from other people going through the same struggles as me, family and friends are supportive but they don't truly understand 
me and my partner have been ttc for 4 years i was diagnosed with pcos aged around 18! Finally got my referral to the fertility clinic after months of tests (blood tests, HSG, sperm counts) unfortunately we are having to self fund as my partner already has 2 children from a previous relationship .
Started clomid last year after 2 cycles of not responding they told me i would be best to stop the clomid and go onto the injections, which i don't no an awful lot about? I sometimes feel like the staff at the clinic cant be bothered!
I'm about to start provera to make me have a period, then its all systems go with the injections!! Really quite nervous now!!


----------



## janey751975

Welcome *Lou85* you will find all the support and comfort you need from the lovely ladies here. We all have different stories to tell but ultimately we all desperately want the same thing! 

I am on menopur injections and have been for all 5 of my donor IUI cycles. I was the same as you really nervous and not knowing what to expect. I can assure you that it's absolutely nothing to worry about at all. Your clinic will show you how to prepare and administer the injections and after the first couple you will be a total expert! It's actually quite comforting to be actively doing something to help the process along!! 

We are all here for you with any questions or worries that you might have. I promise with the support of the ladies on here you will be fine...


----------



## penny48

Hi all, wantababynow, great size follies can I ask what dose of drugs you were on, I was a bit dissappointed at amount of follies this month, has anyone who is odt 23rd/24th had any symptoms, I tested this morning ... I KNOW!! I shouldnt have but just feel it hasnt worked and thinking of stopping progestrone tomorrow to get AF to come to get next cycle started.  Anyone feel any different at mo, living in hope xxx


----------



## janey751975

Hey Penny48, 

My OTD is the 24th and I don't have any symptoms but that doesn't mean anything! From what I have heard (and read) you don't get any "real" symptoms till you are about 4 weeks!! I am on my fifth DIUI and have learnt that trying to symptom spot can only lead to being disappointed. I am yet to make it to OTD, so far so good for me today!! 

Don't give up, it's not over till your AF arrives hun. You just never know..... 

Keeping everything crossed for you and sending      xx


----------



## penny48

Thanks janey, just at the stage i want to know, my dh is away all week, I'm not that busy at work this week and the dogs are just here sleeping!!!! not much to take my mind of it.  Good luck for 24th really hope you get your dream and it sticks xxx


----------



## janey751975

I know exactly what you mean Penny48 and I think the only other people who can understand what it is like are the ladies on here who've been through it. It's the not knowing isn't it....it's a really cruel process... 

When is your OTD? 

Good luck to you too hun, lets hope we both get our dreams hey x


----------



## penny48

Janey its on wed, two more sleeps lol , hoping this will be a great week i think there are quite a few of us testing this week, lets hope we all get a great start to 2013 xx


----------



## janey751975

Here's hoping Penny48!! Heaven knows we deserve it!


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Good Luck to everyone testing this week, I'm praying for BFP's for you all xx


----------



## Becia

Hi everyone! 

Good luck to everyone testing ths week!

Thank you all for all your best wishes earlier on!  I'm a lot better now, had my scan yesterday and they found one 19mm follie. So,  I took the ovulation injection last night and my iui is on Wednesday!    

I've booked Wednesday off work, do you think I would need Thursday off too?

Hope everyone else is well, lots of


----------



## bearbear

Hello you wonderful lot,

*Lou85 - * Welcome to this wonderful forum, you've definately come to the right place for help, support and guidance! You are bound to feel a little nervous, in fact be prepared for a whole range of emotions during your journey! Don't worry about the injections, the first one is the worst but i discovered its best not to think about it and just do it and then you realise its really not that bad at all! Good luck to you and positive vibes  xx

*Janey & Penny - * I'm keeping everything crossed for you both and truly hoping to see you posting your BFP news on here, we could certainly do with some good news! Sending positive vibes  and babydust  make sure you let us know!!  xx

*Wantababy & Becia - * Wishing you both luck for your IUI's i hope all goes well and smoothly! *Becia, * I would say you should be fine to return to work on the Thursday, it really is just your own personal preference!! I normally return to work the next day!

AFM - I spent the whole of yesterday researching clinics and i think i'm going to look further into the Lister hospital, they seem to have good success rates for older women and their prices are less than LWC!! I'm going to go to the open night to get a feel for if i want to move to them or not!!

Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey *BearBear* sounds like you have a plan, I know it's been a difficult time for you with big decisions to make. I think going along to the open night sounds like a really good idea. It's definitely about getting a feeling for the place... I hope you are managing to relax and have some time for yourself.

*Becia* its a personal thing about how much time you need to take, after my last IUI I just came straight back to work to be honest and carried on as normal. It was a bit odd to be honest but on previous tries I have gone home and sat with feet up for a day or two and BFN! So who knows.... I will find out in a couple of days if it's made a difference! LOL! Best of luck with your IUI I'll be sending lots of       

AFM - I have actually made it to 12 DPIUI!! Yayyyy!! The last three cycles AF arrived on 11 DPIUI so that's promising for me. Keeping everything crossed for BFP but have a feeling I might be disappointed on OTD and AF will arrive..


----------



## bearbear

Oooooooooooo *Janey* just praying that getting to 12dpiui is a really good sign and AF stays away for a good 9 months  You soooooo deserve a BFP after so many tries so please G-d let this be your time!! Sending lots of positive vibes     xx


----------



## janey751975

Thanks BearBear you are so lovely. I am trying so hard not to get my hopes up. I haven't even told DP that this is unusual for me as I don't want him to be excited to and then disappointed. We have booked a lovely hotel and spa in Wales for Saturday night, long overdo breakaway. So lets hope we will be there celebrating, but if not then it'll  be a lovely break for us to recover and get ready for our last round! 

Take care speak soon xx


----------



## Calluna

OOh Janey! Hang in there! Keeping everything crossed for you!  

Penny - keeping everything crossed for you too! Sorry you've been feeling like it hasn't worked. Hang in there though - there's really no way to know until AF shows up, otherwise the 2ww wouldn't be the nightmare it is!  

Lou - welcome and good luck!  

Becia - good luck for your IUI. You should be absolutely fine to go back to work the next day (and it helps to keep the mind busy!)  

Good luck to everyone else stimming or twwing


----------



## scooter5

Hi Everone

I just posted this on the general 2WW thread and then saw that this thread looks to be specifically for Jan/Feb IUIs (which is me) so if you don't mind I thought I'd also post here.

I've never posted before - I always trawl these sites and find them so helpful but I've only just built up courage to log on myself (I'm not sure what I was worried about exactly!) 

Background: Been TTC for 1.5 years.  Husband: A-Okay; Me: Diagnosed with PCOS mid last year.  

We've had 3 cycles of IUI (currently on our 4th) but this is the first time that we've actually got to the trigger/IUI part - all three of our previous cycles I didn't manage to grow any follicles    This time I managed one lone follicle of 22.5  

So, I'm currently in the dreaded two week wait, 10dpiui, and I'm wondering if time can pass any more slowly!  I am on progesterone supps which have been giving me a number of not totally pleasant side effects (headaches, dizzy spells, fatigue, mood swings, bad tummy etc.).  

Today I am having a bad day and am feeling pretty negative - I have definite AF symptoms, constant lower back pain and cramps in left side of lower abdomen.  AF hasn't arrived yet but I just feel sure that it is coming (it's textbook pains for me at exactly the right time).  If AF hasn't arrived then I plan to test on Sat (or Fri if I'm driving myself nuts) - Sat will be 14dpiui, Fri will be 14dp trigger shot

Anyway, wishing you all GOOD LUCK and BFPs   (sorry, not sure which little icons are for what yet so will have to stick mostly to smiley or sad!)


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi all
I've just rang the clinic to find out my blood results from yesterday (when I was 7dpiui) and apparently my progestorone level was 55 which does show ovulation. I'm happy that I ovulated however is 55 a good level? X


----------



## seamermaid

Penny & Janey - good luck with your 2WW. Keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP! 

Bear - you should definitely go to the opening evening at the Lister. I think the open evenings are a good way to get a feel for the place. 
Good luck! 

A big wave to all you other ladies who are about to do IUI. 

I have been away for a few days. Been waiting for AF (which was late) to come. It finally arrived. I took my 1st clomid today. So far so good, no symptoms. I am slightly concerned that my 2nd day of full flow period which is today has already dwindled to spotting. I have always had quite short periods but not quite this short. (My period varies in length but usually dwindles to spotting by 3rd day, not 2nd day) Can anyone tell me if this is a normal side effect of taking Clomid? 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Calluna

Emlore - 55 is super - near the top of the range.

Scooter - welcome! Congrats on growing a follie - 22.5 is a lovely size and it only takes one! I know how awful it is when you feel sure AF is coming but try to hang onto some hope - lots of women say they felt exactly like that and then got their BFP so it isn't over yet  

Seaviewasia - Can't help you on wheher clomid affects AF duration but if your AF is usually quite short then I shouldn't think it's anything to worry about. Mine has been all over the place this month - started with a day of spotting, then a day of light flow, 2 days of full flow, then a day of virtually nothing and back to light flow today! I'm just putting it down to the hycosy, or maybe it's just random variation. Either way I'm just glad to be getting on with another cycle.


----------



## scooter5

Thanks, Calluna.  I definitely need to try to stay positive.  I'm not sure why I feel so negative this time.  I guess it's just because I recognise the AF signs and can't believe it could be anything else...as you say, it's not over until AF actually arrives so there's still some hope 

BTW, anyone else on Letrozole (instead of Clomid)?


----------



## janey751975

Arrgghhh! Help so near OTD (2 days away) so unusual for me. Today I have been getting a weird pinching sensation on the side were my follicle was and then I have just been to the loo (TMI to follow) and I had a CM with some pinkish colour to it. I don't think AF is on it's way because I can normally tell, I get the worst pain just before AF arrives and I have felt nothing but this pulling today? I am 12 DPIUI and CD30? Could it be implantation or would that be too late? Maybe I am just getting AF but in a different way this time? 

I might just test tomorrow if AF not here! x


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Janey - * From what i've researched on implantation (and believe me my last cycle i never stopped looking on google ) I believe implantation can happen anywhere from day 5 past ovulation to day 12 past ovulation so i would say it could be implantation!! OMG i really hope so honey!! Stay calm and keep positive and if you can't take it any more take a test!! Really keeping everything crossed for you, let me know!!     xx


----------



## scooter5

Janey, just wanted to send some positive vibes your way   Good luck


----------



## Calluna

Sounds promising Janey...


----------



## sexysarah110

Hello everyone I was just wondering I am 2 weeks into buserelin nasal spray and no period is this normal? I have had to delay my blood test. Hope everyone is keeping positive no matter how hard it is x


----------



## penny48

Hi janey, first time i got pregs I had unusal brown/pink spotting and was implantation, so good AF has not showed up, I tested early today and nothing, I think its over for me this month, I stopped progesterone this morning if AF coming just want it to come to start again, took the head of my DH on phone today, he hasnt got a clue how this feels.  I really really hope you  get positive if you do make sure to get progesterone from doctors it not dear even if they will write you a private script and you have to pay for it, you only need it until 12 weeks.  

Hi sarah my AF is super sentitive to any drugs, this was my first month to spray and my AF was delayed by about 3 or 4 days I find a hot bath can bring it on, each day it was late I could feel as if it was going to start and then nothing, I was so wanting it to come to start injecting.

Hi seaview ta for good luck, having a bit of a bad day today, a bit fed up of this rollcoaster ride and of a DH with his head in the clouds!! Just be carefull when on clomid and listen to your body, I reacted badly to it and my ovaries swoll up to 2.5 times there size and covered in cysts, it took two months for them to go back down and that was after taking it for four months, are you on spray to stop cysts of just taking it, hope all goes well for you this month. xxx 

Hi to all fingers crossed for those to test


----------



## liswaiting

Hi Everyone,

I have been away for a few days so I'm struggling to catch up.

Janey and Scooter good luck on your 2WW

Seaviewasia - I felt the clomid make my cycle longer but lighter than usual, maybe this is what is happening to you

AFM My cycle has been canceled on CD11.  I only grew one 11mm follicle and my estrogen levels were 50 when I think they should've been up around 1000 in order for the egg to grow.  Apparently it is very unlikely that I will ovulate so no chance for me this month    I'm fed up with all the endless waiting and it is unlikely I will get to try again until Feb/Mar.  I have to phone clinic tomorrow to find out what they want to try next.  I was only on 50mg clomid and I have severe PCOS so I am hoping they up the drug.  Any advice greatly appreciated.  I'm off to do some research and think about what questions I should be asking.


----------



## sexysarah110

Thanks penny48 I will wait. I'm not good at waiting lol


----------



## My Son is My World

So I'm 9dpiui today however just wanted to post to see if anyone else had been suffering with diarrhea (sorry!) in their 2ww? On fri (4dpiui) I had severe bloating and constipation, then on sat (5dpiui) this turned into diarrhea a few times during the day. I also suffered with it sun night and mon night. Then the severe bloating returned last night I had diarrhea again this morning. Is this a symptom at all or just some nasty virus (I feel fine aside from this)? X


----------



## penny48

Hi elmore I took progestrone cycle before xmas gave me such a bad case of the runs, this time did not effect me at all, sorry you are feeling bad.  Well i did two tests this morning and both neg, this month its over for me. Sitting here in tears, have to go to work today, dont even know if make will stay on through tears, but will have to do something not to scare customers away !! Will post later need to try and get myself together some how xxxxx


----------



## scooter5

Morning ladies - 11dpiui today and not feeling very positive, have all usual AF signs, told DH last night and he is now in a spiral of depression.  Think he had really pinned hopes on this one.  

Penny48 - I'm so sorry for you, try to stay positive for next time and sending you positive vibes  .  Recently I read on someone else's post that we should all remember that everyone that got a BFP this month got a BFN last month...so try to look ahead.  It's so difficult to carry on with work through all this.

SexySarah - TMI warning but, yes, I'm on the progesterone supps and I have had the runs since day 3piui...not very pleasant but from all my googling it seems like a pretty standard side effect...hang in there  

Liswaiting - I'm so sorry for your news.  My first three cycles were all aborted as I never grew a follie past 12mm - it is such a horrid feeling and I know what you're going through.  This cycle (the first that I actually made it to trigger) my RE had me take Vit E (600mg) and baby aspirin daily throughout and also combined Letrozole days 2 to 6 (he won't put me on Clomid becaue my lining's not goog) with three FSH shots (75) days 5, 7 and 9 (never actually took day 9 shot because triggered on 8 with first ever follie.  Sending you positive vibes for next cycle  

Good luck to all still to test.

Hang in there everyone - our time will surely come. x


----------



## scooter5

So sorry SexySarach - just noticed that it was Elmore asking about side effects of progesterone of tummy sp ignore what I just said.  Thread not v clear on my blackberry


----------



## janey751975

I am out again.... AF came this morning and it was pure agony!! I am exhausted with this all now, the thought of going through another cycle is filling me with dread. Today is not a good day.  

xx


----------



## Calluna

Janey and Penny - I'm so sorry     Look after yourself today and treat yourself to a glass of wine. I really hope next time is the one     

Scooter - hang in there. It's so hard to deal with the disappointment of partners/family when you're trying so hard to keep yourself together  

Liswaiting - so sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled - it must be so frustrating!   I'm sure your clinic will be able to learn from this cycle and hopefully get the drugs right for next time  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## bearbear

Oh *Janey,* I am so so sorry that nasty AF witch got you, it was looking so hopeful as well, i was really praying for you and willing you to get the BFP you so deserve!! This whole process is totally exhausting both mentally and physically, it takes everything out of you and then to get nothing at the end of it is just the icing on the cake, so cruel! Don't think of your next cycle for now, i always find that the day i get my BFN and a few days after i just need to feel very sad and sorry for myself, I need time to just come to terms with my pain, upset and disappointment!! After a few days i start to feel stronger and its only then that i can start thinking about the future and my next IUI! Don't give up on your dreams but for now just take time for you and give yourself time to feel upset so you can then move on! You know that i totally understand what your going, through, you are not alone on this! Sending you the biggest hugs   xx

*Liswaiting - * Sorry to hear that your cycle got cancelled, believe me i totally understand how upsetting and frustrating this is! IUI can be very much trial and error especially with the first one, they normally start out quite low with the medication just to see how you will respond so i would imagine after your cancelled cycle they will increase the drugs for next time! Keep strong and hopefully next time your clinic will get it right so IUI can go ahead!  xx

*Emlore - * I use cyclogest pessaries after my IUI's and on 2 of mine i've had diahorrea with them! Not very nice is it but from what i've read it can be a fairly common thing so try not to worry!

*Penny - * Sending you big hugs  what i said to Janey above totally applies to you as well, just give yourself time to get over the upset and disappointment, the next few days you are going to feel a little low but give yourself a bit of time and you will start to feel strong again and ready for your next IUI! This journey is most definately not for the weak, it truly takes a strong women to deal with everything it throws at us!! Take care  xx

*Scooter - * Its not over yet and AF signs don't necessarily mean anything so your not out yet!! Sending you positive vibes for a BFP   xx


----------



## scooter5

Thanks Bearbear - trying to stay positive but teetering on the edge at the moment  

BTW, I wanted to let you know that I posted a response to your lister question on that post this morning - hope the info is of some use


----------



## My Son is My World

Janey so sorry this wasn't your time - look after yourself x

Thanks for the feedback on the diarrheas ladies - the thing is I'm not on any progestorone support, so maybe its just my natural levels causing it if that's possible? Xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Scooter,* Thank you so much for replying to me re Lister, i have just sent you a message on that thread! I really hope your AF is just playing games with you and that you get that BFP!! Keeping everything crossed for you   xx


----------



## Calluna

Emlore - yes your natural progesterone levels could cause that - I'm often the same around that time of the month. I'd take it as a good sign, especially if it's continuing as you're getting close to otd


----------



## My Son is My World

Thanks calluna. It is a weird one though as I only have it once a day (usually in the evening). I have a constant swollen and bloated stomach though with weird twinges. I'm not getting my hopes up though - this could be anything x


----------



## penny48

Hi girls thank you all for your messages it so good to have people who understand what this journey is like, janey so sorry you got a neg, its a bit crap!!! I cried so much this morning no tears left.  Rang clinic today and going to get next cycle start ASAP and asking if gonal f could be increased, they are going to get back to me.

Good luck to everyone else and I will still be reading and wishing that everyone can get their dream to come true this year xxxxx


----------



## liswaiting

Janey and Penny I'm sorry you haven't got the results you wanted.  Hugs   to both of you and good luck for your next cycles.

Emlore - I hope everything has settled down again, your 2ww doesn't sound very pleasant.  Hopefully you will get the result you want.

Bearbear - I hope your piggy bank is filling up with money towards your next cycle.  I appreciate more how frustrated you must feel having to wait a few months before you can try again.

AFM I have persuaded my GP to do a day 21 test for me on the 31st so hopefully that will fill in a piece of the puzzle.  The poor nurse got a barrage of questions on the phone today, it is like Chinese whispers with the nurse passing messages between me and the consultant.  At the moment they want to repeat the exact same dose of clomid etc as they did before and I'm not sure why.  When I asked they said a follicle had grown so the dose was fine; but I thought if my estrogen was too low for the follicle to mature I'd need to take more clomid to increase the estrogen   I always thought making babies was simple but it's clearly not!    On the positive side they aren't going to charge me anything for this cycle (of course pessimist that I am I think they must have done something wrong and that's why they're not going to charge me anything!)


----------



## Emwak1981

Hi everyone !!

Just wonder if I can ask a bit of advice !!

I had my day 12 scan yesterday and I have found out I've got 8 follicles that are between 11-16mm. The clinic have said there's no way we can continue the iui cycle and have advised us not try ourselves this month. 

Half of me just wants to go for it and see what happens, but is that just irresponsible ?? What would you do  And does anyone know of any stats about chances of conception with this many follicles.  

My DH has a sperm count of around 8million 

Thanks xx


----------



## penny48

~Hi emwak sent you a PM


----------



## penny48

Hi all I was also on a 2ww thread, and was looking over it and there seems to be alot of bfn with clomid and iui in general, is it just me or does this tx seem to be not very successful, is there some good news stories out there to give me some hope for the next cycle


----------



## janey751975

Hey Everyone,

Thank you all for your kind messages of support, you are the only people who truely know how it feels to be so disappointed.

But like a weeble I have bounced back .... again! Took a HPT this morning despite AF arriving yesterday hospital insisted that I take one anyway, just a bit like twisting the knife!! When I rang them this morning they asked if I wanted to continue with a 6th cycle or book an appointment to come and speak to the consultant about the possibility of starting IVF. We've decided to try our last cycle of IUI, if not then we just lose it and I couldn't live with myself if I missed even one opportunity to try and achieve our dream. So I am back in for baseline scan tomorrow and start back on menopur injections.

*Penny48* cycle buddy, sending you big hugs    if you are not happy with your dose of gonal f then they should consider upping the dose. What are you taking at the moment? How many follies did you have this cycle?

I hope you are all doing ok whether stimming, 2ww or in the waiting room!

Today is a better day than yesterday..  xx


----------



## seamermaid

Hi everyone, I missed a couple of days of here. *Penny* &* Janey*
Im so sorry you didn't get the result you wanted. TTC really can be v trying. 
It's easier said then done but we must all stay positive and keep going. ^hugm
*Janey *I am glad you are feeling better today. Good luck with the prep for the next cycle.

*Emwak* - sorry your cycle got cancelled. I know different people will give you their own view on what to do but personally I would wait for the next time. I know it seems like a wasted chance but as much as I want to get pregnant, I think it's really important to do it as safely as possible. We have waited this long already. One more cycle won't hurt. Good luck for the next one.

Thanks for the tips and insight about Clomid - liswaiting, penny & calluna. Im on day 3 at the moment and so far no symptoms at all. I had a headache on day 1 of taking it but other than that I have been fine. I have been staying busy with work, study and mediating and doing yoga everyday to stay calm. I think so far it's working. My only concern is managing the expectations of my DH who said to me last night that he has a feeling that I will get pregnant with the 1st IUI. I am not being negative and would love if that happens but I am also realistic that statisically it's very unlikely. Not sure if I am just saying that to protect myself from disappointment.

Big hello to everyone else. Good luck and stay strong.


----------



## Calluna

Emwak - I'm with Seaview on this one - 8 follies is an awful lot! I know how desperate we all are for a baby but you'd risk getting pregnant with so many that there would be a high chance of losing some or all of them and possibly endangering your own life or future fertility in the process. Trying with 3 or 4 might be a reasonable gamble but 8 is just too risky in my opinion. Personally, the last thing I'd want when I get my long awaited BFP is 9 months of worry and heartache. I know it feels like such a wasted opportunity but I'd hold on until next cycle and keep trying for a healthy pregnancy and a healthy baby to take home at the end  

Janey - glad you're feeling better today and ready to tackle no. 6! Definitely worth a shot! Really hope that's the one for you    

Penny - don't give up hope - I know the odds of IUI working aren't brilliant for each individual cycle but the chances of it working over several cycles aren't bad (hopefully you won't need as many cycles as me!!). I've been on this thread for quite a while now and I reckon I've seen more women leave this thread with a BFP than leave it to move onto other treatments, so IUI does work for a lot of women. I don't know much about clomid specifically, except that it tends to thin the uterine lining, especially after several cycles, but it definitely works for some women. Maybe you should ask your clinic about any other options you could try?  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## bearbear

Morning fellow brave ladies,

*Liswaiting - * Not sure that the piggy bank has filled up too much this month, January is never a good month after christmas!! Its horrible isn't it when your just in limbo waiting to start treatment again, i just want to get on with it but unless i win the lotto i have no choice but to wait  It is good that your clinic didn't charge you, when my cycle got cancelled my clinic said it counted as a try and so i had to pay!! Believe me that just dug the knife in even more!! I tried to fight it but the clinic weren't having any of it and just said its their policy! Lets hope time flies and its not long before we can ride the roller coaster again!!  xx

*Emwak - * This is something that happened this cycle to another lady on this thread, if you read back you'll find the posts!! She had 4 follicles and her cycle got cancelled and she was told to use protection. Now remember this was just my opinion but i told her that if it was me in all honesty i think i would just go for it, now i know some might think that was irresponsible of me but that would just be how i'd feel!! However with you as you have 8 follies i think i would agree with the others and maybe the risk is a little too high! I guess it just comes down to you, only you can decide what feels right! Good luck whatever you decide xx

*Janey - * WEEBLES WOBBLE BUT THEY DON'T FALL DOWN!!  That really is a good saying for all of us on here, we are all weebles hehe  Thats me girl, i'm proud of you, we really don't have any choice but to bounce back after the disappointment of a BFN! I think it does help to know that your moving onto your next cycle straight away, its gives you something to focus on! I always used to draw a line under the last one and move onto the next! I do believe your time will come honey, you so deserve it! so after this next IUI are you then moving onto IVF?

*Penny - * Sorry i don't know much about clomid as i always have menopur injections but i'm sure someone will be able to help you!! Don't give up believing in your dream, keep strong  xx

Hope everyone is ok, remember, we are weebles  xx


----------



## janey751975

Cheers Ladies (fellow weebles!!) LOL! 

*BearBear* thanks for your continued support you really are a rock!! The worst feeling is getting that BFN when you have just got your AF and you're an emotional wreck anyway added to the surge of hormones, its a recipe for disaster!! But yes today is definitely a better day, thankfully. How are things with you? In answer to your question, I think our plan is to go with IVF if number 6 doesn't work. We get two tries on the NHS, the pressure will be on then....I am still convinced that 2013 is our year!

Does anyone know anything about ICSI and whether they offer this on the NHS?

xx


----------



## bearbear

*Janey* I am always here for you as you always are for me, it works both ways hun! Thats why i love this forum as everyone on here are a tower of strength at times of need! It is the worst feeling when you see that BFN, your heart just sinks and if your like me i just want to get back into bed, go under the duvet and not come out for the entire day! Things with me are ok, i'm hating having to take a break from treatment to be honest, i feel like i'm wasting time on my dream to become a mum!! Unfortunately though there is nothing i can do, if only i could qualify for treatment on the NHS but that'll teach me for being single hehe  I'm not sure about your question on ICSI being available on the NHS, i'm sure some lovely person on here will be able to answer that! 2013 will be our year, you still have an IUI and if need be 2 IVF's to go yet so keep the faith as i'm sure one of those is gonna be your time!! xx


----------



## Emwak1981

Thank you all so much for your advice I really appreciate everyone's thoughts !!

It really is a total emotional roller coaster isn't it and like quite a few have said its something that you only truly understand if you've you've been through month after month of BFNs.  I also like lots of you have friends that either are or have been pregnant recently - and if one more tells me to just be patient and our time will come I think I might scream !!!

So sorry to hear that Janey and penny haven't had the news you were hoping for - it is totally rubbish and it really does feel like the end of the world - try to keep strong, and keeping of the reason you're going through this and how amazing it will be to have that baby in your arms ! 

We've decided that this month it's just too risky for us to try ourselves so its legs firmly crossed for me for the next couple of weeks (very strange to go to a fertiliity unit to be told not to try!!!).

Good luck everyone else with your cycles 

Xxx


----------



## penny48

Hi janey I'm on 75ml of gonal f each day and spraying from day 21 of cycle before you begining in inject (if you know what i mean) have you been able to start injecting straight away are you not spraying? Good you can start straight away I'm still waiting for AF and then have to get to day 21 start spray and the day 1 of next period inject and spray until follies cooked!! it will be the end of feb start of march before we are cycling again x


----------



## janey751975

Hi Penny, 

Yes I will start injecting tomorrow, I have a baseline scan just to check there's no cysts or anything (I have PCOS). If all clear they send me straight to the pharmacy to collect my menopur. I take 150ml every other day, no spray though? Usually around day 15 I have one good size follicle, then trigger and IUI 36 hours later..... all my cycles have been like that (give or take a day or two maybe?) 

We could be cycle buddies again?! xx


----------



## penny48

Janey we will be doing it the old fashioned way this month, actually having contact with your hubby to try to make a baby!!!! than on to IUI after that, would be great to be cycle buddies will see you over in feb thread!!! xx


----------



## seamermaid

*Janey*

Although I don't have any personal experience of ICSI, I have very close friends who have had it. It's kind of the next stage in IVF (in reality a type of IVF). They actually find a sperm and inject it into your egg in order to fertilise it (vs IVF where the fertilisation takes place in a dish). It has higher success rates. I believe it was originally used for those who had regular IVF first but they failed... It's was also used if there is low sperm count and/or other sperm issues.

My understanding is many private clinics now go direct to ICSI because of higher success rates but this is kind of controversial because there is some medical evidence to suggest that this method might pass infertility onto the next generation. In fact, my understanding is that even the inventor of ICSI believes it's been overused. That's just what I have read.

Anyway... that's what I know about it and yes NHS will fund it but as in so many cases, I think it depends on your PCT. I know in my area in London they will fund it. I have also heard of people who don't have sperm issues beg to go straight to ICSI because they felt it offer better chances and the NHS agreed.

Good luck and I hope that helps.


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi ladies

Thought I'd join you all. I'm in my 2nd round of IUI after a mc following my 1st attempt in October.

I did my HCG trigger last  night and dh is off to make his deposit at 9am tomorrow and I'm there at 11!!

I'm worried after my experience last time but looking forward to it too. Just to feel like we're making progress again!

I get so much support and comfort from reading these threads  

Here's to a positive 2013 for everyone


----------



## seamermaid

Welcome to the thread angelica. Good luck with the IUI today 
Only natural you will be worried after last time. 
But stay positive! You managed to get pregnant which was a positive. 
It just needs to stick this time. 
Good luck. Sending lots of positive vibes you way. 
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## janey751975

*Seaviewasia* thank you so much for taking the time to get back to me, I found that really useful. My cousin and his wife had 4 failed attempts at IVF and then were successful with ICSI so they suggested that we ask if it's an option (if we get to that stage!) It's just knowing what to do for the best as obviously different methods work better for every couple!

*Penny48* that's great that you are trying the old fashioned way!! I wish we had that option.. 

*Angelica_Wales* wishing you lots of    for today. I can totally understand why you are worried but you have managed to get pregnant once before so here's hoping for a stick bean this time. Good luck hun.

*BearBear* I can totally understand how you feel about having to take a break but try and see it as time spent for you preparing your body for the next part of your journey. It's not wasting time, it's giving your body and mind a breather!  Keep in touch. xx


----------



## bearbear

*Emwak - * I think you have done the right thing in your case deciding not to try! I know how tempting it must of been to throw caution to the wind but with 8 follies i think it would of been too risky! I'm sure time will flyby and you'll be onto your next cycle before you know it!! Hang in there and keep those legs crossed  xx

*Janey & Penny - * Its good to see your both looking to the future and your next IUI's, i'm proud of you both for being strong girlies! This year our patience and determination is gonna get rewarded with BFP's, i just know it!! Positive vibes all round!     xx

*Angelica_Wales - * Welcome to this forum, you've definately come to the right place!! Sorry to hear your 1st try ended in m/c  i can only imagine how upsetting that must be after everything we go through!! I can also totally understand why your nervous for your next IUI but just because its you've m/c once does not mean it'll happen again! I know many girls that have had m/c and then gone on to have a successful pregnancy so keep strong and positive! I hope everything goes well today  lets hope you get that BFP and a lovely sticky bean, Good luck   xx

Sending lots of love and hugs to all  xx


----------



## Calluna

Janey - We looked into ICSI before we decided to use a donor because my DH was producing a very small number of non-motile sperm with poor morphology after his vasectomy reversal. It's used when there are issues with the sperm but there should be no need for it with donor sperm because that is generally of good quality so it can fertilise the egg itself. The risk of miscarriage and birth defects is higher with ICSI, although they don't know if that's because of the procedure itself being more invasive for the egg or because of problems with the sperm that's being used (a sperm that isn't capable of fertilising the egg without being injected into it may also be more likely to have problems with its DNA). I also think it takes a bit of the magic out of it because someone in a white coat decides which sperm gets to make a baby instead of it winning the race on its own merits! ICSI is very useful where there are significant problems with the sperm but I'd agree with its inventor that you wouldn't want to use it where it isn't necessary. Given that you're using donor sperm and your only issue is PCOS, there's no reason why normal IVF wouldn't work for you (not forgetting that you've got another IUI yet, which could be the one!)   

Angelica - welcome and good luck today!  

Scooter - not long until otd for you - how're you doing?  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## scooter5

Thanks for asking Calluna.  I'm actually feeling a little calmer today but still really nervious about tomorrow's test!  I do still have AF pains so I'm pretty convinced it's not my lucky month but I'm not giving up hope yet - the end is nigh and one way or another by this time tomorrow I'll know...  I've been planning my next cycle today with my Doc.  I know some may find that weird but it just makes me feel calmer to be planning ahead in case there's no miracle for me...still got everything crossed though   

Welcome Angelica_Wales - best of luck today and sending you a ton of positive vibes     ...! 

Emwak - such a tough call but like the others here I think you've made the right choice.  Here's hoping for you next cycle  

Good luck to all you ladies - here's to BFPs and sticky vibes all round...!


----------



## angelica_wales

Thank you all for your kind words.

Everything went OK today. No need for forceps this time and all over in about a minute 

My crazy 2ww of symptom spotting starts now  

OTD 9th Feb

X


----------



## Wantbabynow6

I'mAlso entering the madness of the 2ww.

Great result for me today. I    Had 4 follicles! 24,20,18.5. & 18. 2 on each side,  I had 21million sperms put back in with 89% motility and my lining was perfect at 11.7 with the 3 lines in the endometrium so text book. We can't have a better shot than this x


----------



## janey751975

Wow *Wantbabybynow6* they still go ahead with 4 follies? My clinic will only go ahead with max 2 follies. That's good news....  it all sounds promising so fingers crossed for you.   

*Calluna* thanks for your message, that makes a lot of sense thank you. Hopefully you might be right and IUI number 6 will work!! How are you getting along yourself?

AFM - baseline scan all clear, menopur collected. 1st injection administered! LOL! And we're off...... so looking forward to Wales tomorrow for a spa hotel weekend. Speak to you all next week.

Have a fab weekend ladies. xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Janey951795 no they normally have a cut off of 3 follicles which is what I understood that I'd got but I've been scanned this week by doctors practising for their sonography exams under the supervision of my fetility sister and when she scanned me herself this morning she found the fourth so I'm not sure if this is why I was allowed to go ahead with iui today. My heart sank when she said their was a fourth as I thought it was game over but now I'm super exited that I have a good shot at it xx

Good luck with this round Hun


----------



## My Son is My World

So I'm 12dpiui today and I've caved in and just tested - there was a strong pink line and then another pink line appeared. Not as strong but definitely visible! Eeek! It doesn't feel real but I'm not going to get carried away as it is only 12dpiui and it could possibly be the ovitrelle (taken 2 weeks ago today at 10pm) or the clomid interfering with the test. I'll definitely be doing one again tomorrow morning!! I really don't know how to feel xx


----------



## liswaiting

Wow Emlore that sounds really good.  I've got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## sexysarah110

Hello sorry but I just need a rant somewhere!!!! I am 3 weeks on buserelin and having the period from hell. I am super emotional and want to walk out of work because no one seems to understand. Thank god for my DH and the support I get here . Thanks ladies I feel better already


----------



## Nutpot

Congratulations Emlore, sounds like good news!!!!

Can I join you all? I'm on my first IUI, 3rd day of injections (gonal F and Buserilin). I just wanted to know if there is anything I should be doing to improve my chances of conception? A friend told me to drink loads of water but i'm not sure what that's meant to do apart from make me pee alot   !

Wishing everyone on here lots of baby dust   


Love Nutpot xxx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Elmore this sounds like a bfp whispering congratulations xxxx


----------



## My Son is My World

Thanks ladies I'm not getting my hopes too high and will be testing again tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed for a bfp on that too. 

Hope everyonr is well and keeping warm in the snow xx


----------



## LoobyC

Evening everyone! 

Hope you don't mind me joining you? AF arrived today so am hoping to have first iui cycle this month. After not being able to get a peak reading on ov monitor last two months I'm trying to stay calm about things, but did need to let off a little whoop somewhere!!   

Thinking positive for everyone xx


----------



## seamermaid

Emlore!!! 
I am keeping fingers crossed for you.... Really hope it's good news 
 

Welcome loobyc and nutpot. I too am doing my iui thus cycle 
Good luck ladies!


----------



## Flopsybunny

Emlore - fingers crossed for you.  

Nutpot - sounds like we are at almost the same point. I'm on day three of Puregon injections for my first IUI following 3 failed Clomid cycles. Here's hoping February is lucky for both of us.  

AFM - three injections so far and finding them easier than I expected. DH is being a complete wimp though and can't watch let alone help me. Depending on follie development my IUI day may fall on a day I'm meant to be travelling (flying) for work. Really stuck about how not to go as no one knows about the IUI and the trip is important. Hospital is offering to sign me off sick but not sure how to explain that either. AND we have visitors that week so can't even pretend to be ill. God it's never simple is it?!


----------



## My Son is My World

I've just woken up absolutely desperate for a wee so I thought I'd test as this would essentially be my first wee of the day and....I got another bfp!

I really can't believe it. I feel sick (I think from the excitement and nerves). My dp is fast asleep so I don't want to wake him. I don't know how I'm going to get back to sleep now. Do you think 13dpiui shows an accurate result? Xx


----------



## Calluna

Sounds like a definite BFP to me Emlore. The trigger should be well out of your system by now. Congratulations!!! x


----------



## Emwak1981

Yay - congratulations Emlore !! Really good to hear someone has had some success ! 

Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Emlore! Very exciting times ahead 

When I got my BFP on my first IUI I just kept looking at it. I couldn't believe it. I even took a photo to send to my DH for a 2nd opinion 

Flopsybunny - I'm with you on the injection front. My DH helped me mix the menopur in my first round and very often looked like he would pass out just from seeing the needle! He said he had images of falling onto the needle with his eye!! I never thought I'd be able to inject but its amazing how quick you get used to it! My company wanted me to fly to Boston during my first round. I kept saying no but the were very persistent. I ended up telling them why I wouldn't go and they were great about it. I'm angry that I can't hide it now and everyone knows my business but in some ways it's easier now.

Hope it all works out for you x


----------



## lucy3423

Congrats Emlore, 13dpiui sounds like a definate   to me! Great to hear some positive news.

AFM-Just wondered if any of you ladies could help me figure out when i should be expecting my next AF?  Im feeling like im in total limbo at the moment  and have no idea when to expect my  AF after my iui was cancelled  this month. I was last at the hospital on the 16thJan(which was day  when i was told i had too many follies to go through with iui and the cycle was abandoned . My af's are normally very regular, Should i be expecting my af next weds the 30th or later ? Im just asking because ive had really tender boobs this past week or so and this is a totally new feeling for me to have and well its making me mind wonder far too much?!? x


----------



## bearbear

Congratulations *Emlore* on your BFP, thats absolutely brilliant news and also if i'm not mistaken your the first BFP of 2013 so lets pray  that it starts a trend and we see many more on here this year!!  xx

Hey *Lucy,* what was the date that your last AF started?  xx

Welcome *Loobyc & Nutpot* You've come to the right place for support whilst going through the IUI roller coaster! I send you both positive vibes and i hope to see you posting up about your BFP's very soon!! Babydust to you both xx 

*SexySarah - * If you need a good rant then you go for it hun, sometimes you need to just get things off your chest and nobody understands what your going through better than the ladies on this forum so don't hold back and definately don't hold it inside!! Big hugs  xx

I hope everyone at whatever stage your at is doing ok and staying positive!!   xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Elmore huge congratulations on your bfp this is such amazing news xxxx


----------



## My Son is My World

Thanks everyone. It still doesn't seem real - so much so that I've been out and bought two more hpt's today so I can test again tomorrow.

Wishing you all lots of baby dust xx


----------



## penny48

congrates emlore, very happy for you, take care over the next months xx


----------



## lucy3423

Hey Bear- My last Af started on the 9th Jan , But because my cancel was abandoned im unsure whether to count this as a 'normal' cycle or iui cycle because its been a mixture of the two, I was only really concerned because my boobs have been reallly tender (sorry for tmi) and they never normally are, but guess it could be anything,.
Have you made any decisions regarding a the change of clinics yet bear? Like you said about Emlore, let this be the start of all the lovely BFP's!!!   x


----------



## Nutpot

Thanks for the welcome ladies!!! Flopsybunny, we must let each other know how we are getting on. My first scan is in Wednesday, day 8 of my cycle to see how my follies are doing. I am more concerned about my lining as my periods are SO light I don't know how a little embie would stick to it (if I was that lucky)!!!!!


Nutpot xxx


----------



## bearbear

*Lucy - * I know what you mean, its a toughie to answer, if you were to go by your last AF your next isn't due until around 6th Feb!! I know when my cycle got cancelled my AF was 2 weeks late but that was mainly because they had put my on a very high dose of estrogen which i later learnt can delay your AF!! What medication were you on? xx 

*Nutpot - * Just wanted to say don't worry too much about your lining! My lining always struggles to thicken up but my clinic give me a tablet called progynova which is basically estrogen and it helps to thicken it up so as long as your clinic keep an eye on it by scanning you then if need be there are things out there that can help the lining! Good luck with your scan on Wednesday  xx


----------



## seamermaid

Emlore - congrats. Looks v promising. 1st bfp of the year! 
Nutpot- I also have my day 11 scan on Wed. I too am worried abt lining as last period was v light only one day of full flow bleed. 
Bear bear - how re you? Did you visit the Lister? How dud you find it? Will you be moving there or sticking with LWC? 
Lucy - can't help with your question as this is my 1st cycle. What did the clinic tell you?


----------



## My Son is My World

Oh ladies I need your help.

I went to the toilet this morning and when I wiped there was a fair bit of pink. I think I was in denial as I carried on and got in the shower (and almost passed out in there) and I've been checking since and there is spotting. I'm so scared. The clinic aren't open until 9am so I can't ring them. Help please I'm so scared :-( x


----------



## Calluna

Emlore - I know it's scary but try not to panic. It's really common to have spotting even though you have a BFP. That's why the clinics tell us to test even if we think AF is starting. Most likely everything is just fine and the spotting will settle down. Give your clinic a call and I'm sure they'll reassure you xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Emlore, with my son I didnt know I was pregnant and thought Id just got a funny period as for what was the 1st week I kept thinking AF was arriving properly, It wasnt just a bit either it was enought to think AF arrived. 
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## bearbear

*Seaviewasia - * I've been doing a lot of research into clinics etc and if i do decide to change clincs i would change to the Lister!! My dilema is this, the Lister don't have a sperm bank so you have to get the donor sperm from abroad, either USA or Denmark! Now that doesn't really worry me too much but my concern is that by the time i've paid shipping costs etc is it going to be just as expensive as the LWC so to be honest i'm still really unsure whether to stay at the LWC or move! Decisions decisions! It would be so much easier to just stay at the LWC but i really just don't know.............................   xx

*Emlore - * Try not to panic honey, i know that must be easier said than done but spotting is very common in early pregnancy! My sister actually had a full blown AF when she was pregnant with her 3rd and my friend also had a full blown AF with her son so don't immediately think the worse!! Have you done another test? Phone the clinic, i'm sure they will put your mind at ease! Do let us know! Thinking of you xx 

*Wantbabynow - * I was just interested in what you said about having your AF even though you were pregnant! The reason i say that is my AF this time was very strange!! I had one day of what i'd say "normal" bleeding followed by a few days of very slight brown discharge (sorry for the TMI)! It made me wonder so i did another test and it was BFN but even now i think ummmm, maybe i should test again, do you think i'm slightly bonkers to think that! I know in my heart that as i got a BFN i'm a little deranged but how wonderful would it be it i was actually pregnant.................Dream on i know!! xx 

I hope everyone is less nuts than me  and doing well at whatever stage your at! xx


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi all
The nurse has emailed back to say “the pink loss is normal“ and that I should wait until weds or thurs to test again before they can arrange a scan.
The spotting is now more of a browny/pinky cm. I had a progestorone blood test last monday which came back at 55 - I'm not on any kind of progestorone support though.
I can't help but still feel worried though, especially as af would have been due today xx


----------



## bearbear

*Emlore - * I can totally understand you feeling worried, i'm sure i would be exactly the same but i honestly think you will be fine, this is extremely common in early pregnancy and many ladies experience it so you really have got to try your best to stay calm as stress is no good for you!! Just try and rest as much as you possibly can, maybe its worth just doing another test as that will most likely put your mind at ease a little! Sending positive vibes your way, keep us posted!! xx   xx


----------



## lucy3423

Emlore- Keeping everything crossed for you, Im sure it will be fine though.., Im a bit of a worrier myself so i can totally understand why you would be feeling like this , but do try your best to relax :0). x

Bear- That is a bit of a tough decision to make, especially when you take shipping costs into consideration, I guess you just need to go with your feelings on what feels right for you. Thanks for the advice re my af, I too was thinking that i would be due around 5th/6thfeb, but was unsure because when i got scanned on the 16th it looked like i was just about to ovulate... which is making it hard to estimate a date. Oh well I guess i'll just have to be patient and wait and see .
x


----------



## Wantbabynow6

bearbear I would say that each time I bleed I filled about 1/2 tampon. so I never had a day of full bleeding.  It would be worth taking a test though as a friend of mine who has just had her daughter did bleed lightly for a full day. Good Luck x


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Wantababynow* It was just a very light period for me!! I normally bleed fairly heavilly for a good 3 days then it gets lighter but this time i had about a medium flow for 1 day followed by about 4 days of very light brown flow!! I did a test which would of been around day 19 of my cycle and it was a BFN so i think i'm just wishful thinking but i have been tempted to test again, i think i'll see what happens with my next AF and go from there!  xx


----------



## My Son is My World

I did a test this morning and it was a bfp - both lines were exactly the same colour pretty much so this is the strongest result I've had so far (this has got darker on each test I've done since sat).
I don't think sitting around is going to help me so I might go into work this afternoon to keep my mind occupied x


----------



## bearbear

Well *Emlore,* to me that is a very good sign, not only that it is still a BFP but that the lines are getting darker!! Try and stay positive and do your best not to worry even though i would be exactly the same if i was you so i totally understand! Maybe keeping a bit busy is better just to try and keep you occupied, keep strong and keep us posted..........   xx


----------



## penny48

Hi elmore, it would do no harm to ask GP if they would put you on progesterone until 12 weeks, hope you are ok xx


----------



## My Son is My World

Thanks for your concern ladies.

The spotting is now much more brown -ive had a pad on all day and just a little bit on there. Its more when I wipe that I see it.

I went into work this afternoon as moping around isn't going to help me. Fair to say I'm exhausted now though and a 9pm bedtime is in order tonight.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Nutpot

Emlore, when I was pregnant with my son I had spotting for about 3 days AND major cramps, infact they were so painful (worse than my normal period) I was convinced I was losing him. But i'm happy to say that I didn't lose him and he's now a cheeky 17 month old!!!!! Stay positive, it's very normal   xxx

Seaviewasia, yes my AF is normally only 1 day full bleed as well, I just   that it will be thick enough. 

Bearbear, thankyou for the info, I will ask at my scan about thickening the lining   

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## dahliadoris

HI ladies,

Sorry I have been away for a while trying to catch up.  Emlore fabulous news - I wish you well and hope you feel more settled soon.

I have one follicle about 20mm, taking ovitrelle tonight and IUI scheduled for 11am on thurs - wish me luck!!

Can I ask an of you ladies who have been through this before (this is my first IUI) - is it possible that I will ovulate myself without the ovitrelle?  I am feeling twinges tonight and I am worried that if I ovulate now the egg wont survive until thurs morning - does that make sense?

Me and DH did get jiggy with it last night so i suppose that should cover it if I do ovulate now.  

Any advice on what to expect for this IUI and post IUI would be much appreciated. Any tips on how tomaximise my chances of it?
Goo luck ladies no matter where you are on the IUI journey.


xx


----------



## Nutpot

Dahliadoris, yes I wondered that too.......if my IUI was cancelled due to over stimulation and they told me not to do the trigger shot, would I still ovulate naturally? Hubby and I would still get jiggy even if there was a risk of multiple   xxx


----------



## bearbear

Hi nutpot & dahliadoris, yes you should still ovulate even without trigger, do you both have ovulation tests? I use the clearblue digital ones, my clinic tell me to start testing around day 14 of your cycle! If you don't have any ovulation tests I would defo recommend you get some! The iui process itself its normally over in about 5 mins so it doesn't take long! The procedure itself Is very similar to a smear test, they insert a speculum, this is the only part I normally find a bit uncomfortable! Then they insert a catheter into your uterus and inseminate the sperm! You might feel a little period type pain but nothing to major! Straight after the procedure try and stay lying down for about 15mins, my clinic are fine with this! Once your home if possible just rest! I don't normally have any discomfort afterwards, if I do its just a bit of crampy type period pain! Then its the dreaded 2ww, try and carry on with life as normal as poss and do your very best not to symptom spot as it only drives you insane, believe me I know as I'm the queen of google hehe! Don't do any heavy lifting, eat and drink healthilly, drink plenty of water and do lots of praying!! Good luck to you both, sending positive vibes and I truly hope your dreams come true! I hope this helps a little! Xxxx


----------



## dahliadoris

Thanks bear bear   xo


----------



## seamermaid

*Nutput* - Has your AF always been v short? Even when you conceived your 1st DS?? I have often worried about the length of my AF. Docs are not at all interested but I also see a Chinese Medicine doctor who tells me it's less than optimal for conceiving. 

*Bear Bear* - I get your dilemma about clinics. Are there any other London clinics that have a sperm bank? Would it be worth going to see those and check out their prices and how you feel the clinic is? Good luck finding something!


----------



## bearbear

Thanks *Seaviewasia,* to be honest the only reason i was thinking of changing clinics was because of the cost being quite expensive at the LWC, otherwise i'm happy there and the more i've been researching the more i'm starting to think that i might just stay with them!! OK so i might have to pay a bit more for the treatment but for the ease of them having their own sperm bank and not having to worry about importing it from abroad i think it might be worth sticking with them! Big hugs xx 

*Emlore - * Was just wondering how you were doing? xx


----------



## My Son is My World

Awww bless you for asking after me bear bear 

I had brown cm and spotting all day on 14dpiui (when my af should have arrived) however barely anything since. I am now 16dpiui and have tested each morning since sat and the hpt's are still showing strong bfp's. I'm contacting the clinic tomorrow to see what the next step is (af needs to be 3 days late before they'll look into it all) xx


----------



## bearbear

Pleasure *Emlore,* I've been thinking of you!! It still sounds very promising to me honey, i feel sure everything is going to be fine, your still getting strong BFP's which is a very very good sign!! How are you feeling now? are you a little less worried? xx


----------



## My Son is My World

I'm feeling generally ok thanks - no symptoms at all really just slightly sore boobs and bloating. I do feel tired and full up easily too but that's how I was anyway lol!

I do feel less worried. I did some googling and it sounds as though a lot of ladies have experienced the same thing with their bfp's too xx


----------



## Nutpot

REALLY pleased and excited for you Emlore!!!!!   xxx

Seaviewasia.......yes my periods were very light when I conceived DS so I guess it can't be that much of a problem   xxx

AFM.....had my day 8 scan today   cycle abandoned   too many follies. They told me to take precautions and try for a natural IUI next month   .

The big question is DO I TAKE PRECAUTIONS OR DO I JUST GO FOR IT??!!!!!!!!!!      What are my chances of conceiving a multiple?

Any advice please


Nutpot xxx


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Nutpot,* Sorry to hear your cycle got abandoned! Personally if it was me, if i had up to 4 follies i would throw caution to the wind and do the wild thing! I think though if it was anymore than 4 it might be too risky to try!! I guess it really is up to you!! How many follies did you have? xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Emlore its sounding really great to me, and your spotting was most likely beanie bedding in nice and tight xx

Nutpot Im afraid I would just go for it hell for leather and deal with the consequences but thats just me xx


----------



## Calluna

Hello ladies!

Dahliadoris - looks like we'll be cycle buddies    I've just booked my IUI for noon tomorrow. I'm also slightly concerned that the timing may be a little later than ideal. I picked up my LH surge last night (negative at 6pm, positive at midnight) so I've been agonising all morning over whether to go late this afternoon (which I think would have been too early) or tomorrow (which may be too late!). I have some slight ovulation twinges at the moment but only very mild so far, so I'm hoping they won't get stronger until late tonight or tomorrow morning. Let's hope the timing works out right for both of us!   

Emlore - I'm glad the spotting is settling down and you're feeling less worried - sounds like everything is just fine  

Nutpot - Sorry your cycle got cancelled   I'd agree with Bear - possibly worth the risk with 3-4 follies but not with any more.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## angelica_wales

*Emlore* it really does sound hopeful. I'm glad things have settled down for you

Keep us posted x


----------



## seamermaid

Hi ladies!

*Bear bear* - it sounds like you are happy at the LWC and if they have a sperm bank it just makes everything that much easier doesn't it. When do you think you will do another one? How much do they charge there for an IUI?

*Calluna */ *Dahliadoris* - it looks like we will be cycle buddies. I don't know for sure what my day 11 scan today told me that it's likely I will do the IUI tomorrow and likely latest on Friday.

*emlore* - that's great news about your BFP. I think we are all happy you are the 1st BFP this year on this thread. It gives all of us hope. Pls take care and enjoy it! And let us know how you get on with scans etc. Great news. 

*Nutpot* - I am sorry to hear about the cancelled cycle. How many follies do you have Your question about whether you should go for it or not is a common one. I have never been in the situation and everyone is different. I personally wouldn't risk it but that's just me. The thought of multiples really scare me. Twins are okay (just) but more sounds frightening but I am just a wimp!

Now ladies! I really need some advice. I am an IUI newbie. I went for my scan today and although follies are growing away on my right side and they said I should be ready for the IUI in the next 2 days, a few things they said did concern me.

1) They couldn't see anything on my left side at all. In fact she had the dildo cam in for ages moving it around a lot to try to see something. She then told the student doctor (not me!) that this is very unusually for someone who had a clean lap as you would expect to see follies on both sides. What does this mean? She did ask me when I had the lap done - and I answer it was almost 2 years ago. She didn't seem to want to talk about it... What do you suggest I do? Have to go back tomorrow.

2) She told me that my womb is sharply tilted. What does that mean?

3) She didn't tell me anything about the number or size of follies or lining. I wanted to ask but felt somewhat rushed... Should I ask?

Sorry if I sound ridiculous but I was just a bit thrown by her not being able to find ovaries on the left so didn't quite know what / how to ask. Also, now that I think about it... I went from having regular 28 day periods all my life to now - 1 cycle 28 day cycle and the next more than 30 days and then back to 28 days the next? Could this be something to do with my left ovulating late? Are you meant to be able to see follies on both sides after being stimulated? Help?!


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Seaviewasia*, I am happy with the LWC its just the cost that is expensive!! They charge £1295 for IUI!! Quite a bit more than other clinics! With regards to your questions, firstly i really wouldn't worry that she couldn't find your left ovary! I've had this problem before when i was being scanned, it was just in hiding and after prodding down on my tummy for a bit it made an appearance so i'm sure its in there somewhere, its probably just a bit camera shy!!  In answer to your second question once again a tilted womb is fairly common, i have been told by a few of the nurses that i have this and i think many girls do! When i quizzed the nurse about this she said oh its not a bad thing, its just how my womb is and many ladies are the same! It was more just an observation!! And for your third question i would say definately ask, don't let the nurse make you feel rushed, you are paying a lot of money for this treatment so deserve her time so ask as many question as you want!! I always do and to be honest my clinic always have time for me!! I hope this helps you a little! Good luck with IUI, positive vibes   xx


----------



## Calluna

Hi Seaview - good to have another cycle buddy    I wouldn't worry that you don't have any follies on your left ovary this time. Often people only end up with one folly even after taking meds and it sounds like you probably have more than one on your right ovary so you wouldn't want too many or your cycle could be cancelled. If you'd had several cycles and never got any follies on your left then that might be unusual but for one cycle anything can happen. You should definitely ask tomorrow how many follies you have, what sizes they are and how thick your lining is. The tilted womb might possibly make your cervix more difficult to access for the IUI but otherwise it shouldn't cause any problems. I was told mine was tilted when I had a smear once and I asked my GP about it. She said it's very common and it just straightens up once it you have a baby growing in there. I thought it might make my IUIs more difficult but all except one of them has been really straightforward. When you have the IUI, try to go with your bladder half full as that helps to move your cervix into the right position (but not too full otherwise you'll just be really tense because you want the loo!). Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## seamermaid

Thanks Bear Bear & Calluna for your quick replies. You have really helped put my mind at rest. 

Calluna - yes she told me to go with a full bladder for the actual IUI too. Thanks! Good luck to you too. I feel excited but also a bit apprehensive... normal I suppose. 
The scan also hurt more than I expected. I think because she was poking in there for so long looking for the ovary on the left! 

Bear bear - £1295 is quite a bit for IUI but is that with the drugs and donar sperm or is that extra? I think being comfortable at a clinic is really important. For less hassle it might be worth staying where you are especially if you are happy with them. 

Thanks again ladies! Love and   to you all.


----------



## bearbear

Pleased to have eased your mind a little *Seaview,* your bound to feel a little nervous but it will be absolutely fine, definately have a half full bladder for some reason i always find this makes the procedure less uncomfortable for me! You'll be ok!! As for the costs at the LWC, unfortunately that is just for the iui, i then have to pay £850 for the donor sperm and i also have to pay for the drugs so as you can see it is very pricy! This is why i was thinking of changing clinics but i am happy there and i'm just not sure i like the idea of having to import the sperm from abroad although i know a lot of ladies do it that way!! Good luck with your IUI, let us know how it goes!! xx


----------



## angelica_wales

*bearbear* wow that is expensive! My clinic only charges 650 with drugs on top it comes to about 1000 total.

*Seaview* I too have the tilted "problem" and first time they used forceps to pull it down which wasn't very pleasant but bearable. This time the consultant pressed gently on my abdomen to hold it down and it was fine.

*nut pot* did you have the option of a follicle reduction? I haven't needed one but it's in the literature of my clinic to say they offer them if follicles are over stimulated.

Positive thoughts and hugs


----------



## bearbear

Wow *angelica_wales,* You pay almost half what i do per cycle!! Thats mad isn't it!! Where is your clinic? I think because mine is in Harley St in London the prices are utter madness!!  xx


----------



## angelica_wales

My clinic is near Cardiff in South Wales. CRGW. They've been wonderful so far and do everything on site which is rare around here.

You could stay in a hotel for the whole treatment and still be in profit


----------



## bearbear

That is so much cheaper its mad!! I tell you what its tempting to come up to Wales for treatment at that price!!   Do they have donor sperm? xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I haven't asked about it as my dh is my built in donor

According to their current price list they charge £495 per vial from "CRGW donors" don't know how that compares. I'll do you a deal on cheap accommodation


----------



## Nutpot

I have 12 follies over 12 mm!!!!!!! Should I still go for it??


----------



## angelica_wales

No!


----------



## bearbear

NUTPOT - normally I'd be all for just going for it but 12 follies is an awful lot and I'd say it was extremely risky! I know it must be very frustrating and extremely tempting but I really don't think you should!! Xx

ANGELICA_WALES - the donor sperm at your clinic is a lot cheaper, I pay £850 so its almost half! It does all sound very tempting! I think tomorrow I shall take a look at their website, my only concern would be the distance and how that would work but I'm sure it could be done! Thank you so much for your offer of finding me a deal for accomadation,  I shall defo look into it all and tell you what I decide xx


----------



## Calluna

Sorry Nutpot - no way!!


----------



## Janewilliam

Evening Ladies and cycle buddies.

Well I've bit the bullet i've scrapped together enough pennies for another go so this time i'm off to the LWC tomorrow for my first IUI scan as a stimulated IUI girly. Oh please let this go ok 

Bearbear i'm with you on the cost at the LWC there is a clinic in Southampton but again its getting the time of work and the travelling. Still I'll have plenty of time to think about it if this round doesnt work.

Good luck one and all.


----------



## Flopsybunny

Oh Nutpot that sucks.    I don't think we'd go for it with 12 follies! 

Our clinic said that if that happened to us we would have the option of either follie reduction (where they simply remove all but 2 or 3) or the option to convert to an IVF cycle.  Might be worth asking if it's not too late.  Our insurance (we don't live in the uk) covers IUI but not IVF so if we have to convert to IVF then we would have to pay the extra cost, however this is way less than paying for a full round of IVF so wouldn't be a complete disaster.


----------



## seamermaid

Bear - it might well be worth travelling elsewhere for iui.  The only thing is staying away and getting more time off though. Thanks for your support. I feel much better. Ready for it now.  

Nutpot - 12! Best to keep legs crossed.  Not long till the next period so you can try again. 

Angelica - I have looked at a few threads and it looks like tilted womb is quite common.  Phew! 

Since the scan I have had really sore right side ovary pain all afternoon. Can't figure out if I'm just imagining or it's actually there.  

Waves to everyone! Good luck to callunia / Dahl with your inseminations and to anyone else I might have missed. 

Night all !


----------



## janey751975

Hey all,

Just popping in to say hi!

*Seaviewasia* my cervix is really far back, tilted and around a corner apparently!!! I think they have had to draw a map in my case notes so that each nurse can find it!! I don't think it's anything to worry about at all, we are just all different I guess!!

Hope you are all doing well whichever stage you are at, i'll pop back on tomorrow after my CD10 scan. I can feel follies cooking so hopefully won't be long to wait till 6th IUI!

Speak soon xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Angelica_wales - * I have been looking at the CRGW website and i'm very impressed with their prices! The LWC used to do a 3 cycle package but they stopped doing it, grrrrrrrrr!! Your clinic offer a 3 cycle package and the cost for the 3 is just slightly more than what i pay for 1 cycle!! That is just madness! The only downfall is the distance from where i live but that said its not that bad really, i just don't know how i'd sort taking the time off with work etc!! Oh how i wish i lived in Cardiff now  xx

*Seaviewasia - * I know you'll be having IUI done any day now so just wanted to say good luck and be brave!! I hope everything goes to plan then all you can do is try not to go insane in the 2WW!!   xx

*Janey - * Hi hun, good to hear from you, good luck for tomorrows scan, hope you've got some nice big follies there and your on course for IUI number 6!! Praying this will be the lucky one for you!!   xx

*Janewilliam - * Well done for saving the pennies, I love the LWC, its just such a shame their costs are mega, i suppose we are paying for the postcode!! They used to do a 3 cycle package which i got the first time round but for some reason in Nov they stopped doing it, grrrr, at least that saved you a little bit as you got 3 but only paid for 2!! Good luck with your scan today, i hope it goes well.  xx


----------



## lucy3423

Hi Everyone,

Just been to the hospital this morning and had my inital scan(due to the af starting last night, those FOUR follies didnt do anything unfortunately :0() and was told everythings settled down and im ready for iui number three!! Yay really excited to be going again... They've lowered my dose to 25iui which doesnt seem a lot compared to some peoples dosages but hopefully it'll do the job, and im going in for my next scan on weds so fingers crossed everything goes ok this time.

Bear- The clinic in wales really does sound very promising but i know where your coming from with your concerns about work. I havent told anyone at work and dont really want to at the moment, but if you were to start travelling it may make it a bit harder to take the extra time off you'd need for travel etc. Are you planning on starting your next cycle in march? x x 

Janey- wishing you lots of luck for yur scan tomorrow, hope theres just the right amount of follies and there good sized ones! :0) x

Janewilliam- Looks like we'll be cycle buddies as ive just been for my first scan today too, Hope this is the one for both of us.  x x 

Seaviewsea/Calluna- Good luck with insemintions! Wishing you a a stress free 2ww and wishing you lots of luck too. x x


----------



## seamermaid

Hello ladies!

Thanks for the good wishes *Bear* & *Lucy *. I had another scan this morning and this time the doc (a different one) found my left ovary straight away. He said he can't understand why my doc yesterday couldn't see it. It looks like I have 2 eggs. One on each side but he told me the one on the left is probably a little too small so it will have to be the right one !!!!  He also said the lining is very good. So the long and short of it is they did the trigger shot of Ovidrel and will do the insemination tomorrow. I have made my schedule so unbelievably full over the next 2 weeks so that I have no chance of obsessing over symptoms or getting crazy about the 2WW. I know how I am - not thinking about it is the only way.

Thank you so much for all your support who really helped put my mind at ease.

Good luck to everyone who is on 2WW or just about to start.

Here's to a few more BFPs to this thread!


----------



## poppyseed1

hello everyone  

I had IUI with penny at the serum clinic on monday .. .. this 2week wait is torture ! only been 3 days !! 

my tummy has been twingie, bubbly v v mild crampy and very bloated feeling - i actually felt very pre period like this afternoon   


how is everone else doing ??

blessings xx


----------



## Janewilliam

Hi All,

Well today didnt go as planned had a good first scan 6 follies visable on the right and 7 on the left - thought to myself hang on girl this sounds good...then I saw the Doctor and they wouldnt prescribe me the meds because of my stupid dodgy heart valve. As the drugs can thicken the blood and cause clots they want my cardiologist to agree first. 

I cant believe its not as if i didnt disclose the info right at the begining -  I was all geared up to go and now I have to wait for my cardiologist to reply to the clinic.    

Oh well never mind sending all my best wishes and    to you all.


----------



## angelica_wales

*janewilliam* that sucks! You'd have thought they would have mentioned this before! Hopefully your cardiologist will give the right answer! Fingers crossed for you x

*poppyseed1* I am 1 week into my 2ww. It's an agonising wait! Next Saturday can't come quick enough. I'm trying not to look at every potential symptom because I know the pessaries and trigger shot can cause all sorts of odd symptoms! You can drive yourself crazy!!

On a positive note, It's Friday


----------



## bearbear

Morning you lovely lot 

*Lucy - * I'm pleased to hear everything has now settled down and your ready to try again!! Hopefully this time everything will go to plan so IUI can go ahead!! I'm truly hoping i can go again in March but it may have to be April, it all depends on the pennies!! Just hoping time goes quickly as i so can't wait to try again!! Positive vibes to you hun  xx

*Seaviewasia - * YAY you have a left ovary  I bet you were actually relieved the doc found it!! Good luck for IUI today, i hope everything goes to plan for you and that one follie does its job!! Definately do your best not to obsess during the 2WW, believe me its hard cos i always tell myself that and end up on google for hours!! I have learnt though that it really doesn't do you any favours, especially if your using the progesterone pessary as that mimics all the pregnancy signs which really is quite cruel! Try your best to get on with life as normal as poss and do lots of praying for that BFP! Take care   xx

*Poppyseed - * Oh the 2WW is such fun isn't it  Its enough to drive you round the twist and back again!!  Try your best not to do any symptom spotting as this will only drive you more crazy, believe me i know how hard it is not to think about every twinge etc! Try to keep busy and time will go by before you know it! Sending you positive vibes that you get that amazing BFP   xx

*Janewilliam - * Soooo sorry to hear that the clinic have stopped your cycle, to be honest i think that is really quite bad of them!! Surely this is something they should of sorted before you started treatment! I'm not surprised your upset i would of been to!! I also have a dodgy heart valve and i disclosed this on my forms and my clinic have never even brought it up!! Is there anyway you can contact your cardiologist to see if you can hurry him along!? Try to keep your chin up, lets hope they get things sorted ASAP so you can get on with your IUI!! Big hugs xx 

*Angelica_wales - * Not long now hun, next Saturday will be here before you know it and i really pray that you get that BFP!  Its Friday - Thank F**k hehe xx 

AFM well i've still been looking at clinics, i had settled on staying with the LWC and to be honest i still might do that but then i hear what others are paying at their clinics and i think my G-d i must be mad to stay with LWC!! So now i'm looking into Complete Care in Southampton, they seem to get very good reviews but what has really made me think seriously about them is their charges!! They are Sooooo much cheaper than at the LWC, it makes me angry to think that LWC can charge what they do!! Now i am based in London so it is a little distance from where i live but i looked it up yesterday and it should only take me an hour and a half to drive there which really isn't that bad! Ummmmmmm decisions decisions....................... 

Big group hug to all  xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Hi girls,

I need some advice please. My insemination was a week ago today even though it feels like it was much much longer my hcg shot was administered on the Wednesday before at 11pm and this morning I tested negative that's only 8.5 days really I was surprised it was out of my system so quick as the hospital told me not test until the 8th due to getting a false positive due to the hcg.

Does this seem too quick, should I be concerned or does it seem about right?? 

I'm worrying about everything at the moment!

Xxx


----------



## Calluna

Thanks for the good wishes girls! My IUI was a little tricky this time but they managed it in the end and I'm back on the tww! OTD will be Valentine's Day... 

Wantbabynow - that's absolutely fine. It varies enormously how long it takes to get out of your system so they err on the side of caution to avoid false positives. Now you know it's gone you can test again nearer the time and know that it'll be a genuine result  

Dahlia - hope your IUI went ok? Just got to get through the next two weeks now!  

Seaview - hope your IUI goes well today  

Lucy - sorry nothing came of your 4 follies. Hope it's 3rd time lucky for you!  

Bear - I went to an open evening at Complete and they were really lovely. However, they only had two cmv negative donors so you'd probably need to look for sperm abroad unless you're cmv positive.

Poppyseed - hang in there! I find the middle bit tends to go a little easier and then it's torture again at the end!  

Janewilliam - that's really rubbish - hope they can get things moving again quickly  

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Calluna thank you!


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Calluna,* Pleased they managed to do IUI eventually, now you just got to get through the 2ww!! How lovely that your testing on Valentines day, lets hope thats going to be lucky for you and you get that well deserved BFP!! I didn't know you went to the Complete open day, sorry to be a wally but did you mean they only had 2 donors in their books? that could be a deal breaker for me!! Sending you positive vibes hun  xx


----------



## Calluna

Thanks Bear! Yes only two cmv negative donors on their books when I went (December I think), although quite a selection of cmv positive donors. It was a deal breaker for me!


----------



## bearbear

Forgive me *Calluna* for being a total thicko but what is CMV positive donors? According to their website they have the largest sperm bank on the South Coast so i'm just a little confused........... xx


----------



## Calluna

I know! That's what got me interested in them! CMV is a really common virus that many people carry without knowing it. Generally it is pretty harmless but if you get infected for the first time when pregnant it can affect the baby. If you already have it then it's no problem to use a CMV positive donor but if you don't have it then you can only use a CMV negative donor to make sure you don't catch it for the first time when you get pregnant. The lady I spoke to at Complete said almost all of their donors are CMV positive at the moment and they only had two CMV negative ones to choose from. We were still thinking of moving there if we could find a donor we liked abroad but the donor we wanted from the European Sperm Bank also turned out to be CMV positive so we gave up and stayed at LWC!


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Calluna* for explaining that to me!! I can't believe nearly all their donors are CMV positive, that seems mad to me! I'd never even heard of this CMV, whoops! To be honest with you every time i seem to find a clinic i like the sound of something happens that ends up being a deal breaker and i then start to think i just can't be arsed anymore and i'm just gonna stay at the LWC, justs seems so much easier, just wish they didn't charge the earth for treatment!!  xx


----------



## seamermaid

Hi Ladies, 

IUI all done. It was relatively uneventful apart from having to use a catheter with a bend because of my funny shape womb. 
I did have 2 follies after all. One at 20mm & the other at 22mm. Not sure why they couldn't find it on the first day?!
So I am officially on the 2WW now... Was told to test on the 16 Feb. 

Calluna - Cycle buddy.... Sending you lots of positive vibes 

Dahlia - How did your IUI go?

Bear - Thanks for your really lovely words of encouragement and support. I hope you find a good clinic soon. When are you starting again?

Wantbabynow - I know it's hard but try to wait until test date... fingers crossed... 

Janewilliam - sorry to hear that. Must be so frustrating. 

Hello to everyone else. Sorry if I have missed anyone. 
Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Seaviewasia - * Really pleased to hear that IUI went well and other than your funny shaped womb (join the club) everything went to plan! Also great news that you had 2 very nice sized follies, oh its exciting isn't it!! So the 2ww begins, get ready for the rollercoaster ride of emotions, just do your best to stay sane and not do any symptom spotting!! Time should hopefully flyby and i pray that you get that BFP!  I'm hoping to start treatment again in March or April, seems so far away and i really hate having to wait but there is nothing i can do except hope it goes quick and save those pennies!! As for the clinic, i'm still very confused as to what to do!! I seem to find a clinic with excellent prices that sounds great and then something happens to change my mind!! I bet you after all this i end up staying at the LWC hehe, watch this space!! Sending you positive vibes xx   xx


----------



## dahliadoris

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all doing ok. Thanks so much for asking after me.  IUI happened on thurs, pretty qucik and non eventful, now 2ww as you say.  Trying to keep upbeat and stay positive. Felt a bit down yesterday, I think it is because I am getting nervous already about the result.  Am almost convincing myself that its going to be negative already which  know is not a good thing!I guess its a protective mechnism in a way.

After the IUI, the doc said " there you go you and your one egg, we will have to wait and see I have seen it happen but  dont want to get your hopes up."  I couldnt help but home in on the "you and your one egg" lol - well it only takes one egg doc 


Will be testing around valentines day  - seaviewasia you arent far behind me and  think someone else is testing on same day as me?

good luck ladies i wish you all the best with all my heart.  xx how are you findng the cyclogest pessaries?


xoxoxo


----------



## dahliadoris

bearbear - you can have your CMV immunity checked by your GP this will tell you whether you have ever had CMV infection or not xo


----------



## janey751975

Hey all,

Just catching up! Hope you're all ok, seems to be quite a few on 2ww so keeping everything crossed for more good news in 2013!

*BearBear* I am CMV positive they tested me for it without me even knowing and then it just got mentioned when they were starting the donor matching process... I pretended to know what it was and then went home and googled it!! Thought I was being dim?! Never ever heard of it before myself.

AFM - CD10 scan on Friday showed good lining but no follies above 10mm  however it is early days for me so fingers crossed they are just slow growers again... just really want to get this IUI over and have a break, it's all taking it's toll on me emotionally and physically. I think we have to wait to find out the next step anyway. The hospital have more or less told us that we will be moved on to IVF. I think we have to attend an IVF information evening before we make a decision. It's quite exciting to be moving on, but very scary at the same time, our chances are running out..... 

Love and hugs to you all at whatever stage you're at.

Jane xx


----------



## moo79

Evening ladies.  Looks as though there are few people on the 2WW.

After a frustrating two months waiting for AF and then Christmas getting in the way I am now on my 2WW with our second round of IUI.  First rounds was cancelled as over stimulated.  2nd round and two good follicles.  Unfortunately the lab man was away when we were ready so had to time intercourse after Ovitrelle.  Tried to be slightly romantic but quite hard when you know the time is right!!!  We had a good laugh at the situation though so fingers crossed!!  I just need some tips on how to keep sane!!!  

Due to test on the 15th but tempted to do the 14th for obvious reasons but don't want to ruin the day if all is not good.

Keeping positives thoughts for everyone going through this emotional time in their lives. xxx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

10piui for me and this is the longest 2ww of my 38month journey. There seems do
Much more riding on the outcome even though its my 1st iui. I had lively sore boobs over the weekend so I was feeling very hopeful but ivf no pain in them at all today. So disapointed!  Test date is fridaywhich can't come quick enough! 

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## BumbleBee82

Hi all

I have finally plucked up the courage to post, I am currently in my 1st iui 2ww but I am doubting it has worked as i am starting to feel those horrible AF cramps/backache. We were told not to get our hopes up this cycle as I only had one follicle which was 15mm and the hubbys sample was only 2mil his lowest ever count still doesnt make the disappointment any easier. We will only get one more round of iui and because of the hubbys count we will be moved to ivf. No matter how you prepare I dont think anything can prepare you for this journery the appointments the highs and lows the waiting game. 

Sorry to butt in just needed to get that off my chest lol xxx


----------



## penny48

Welcome bumblebee, you are at the right place, this 2ww is a real head wrecker!! Just try to stay positive and not to symptom spot too much, ask anything you want, all the lovely ladies here will try and help you xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Hi bumblebee, this 2ww is a killer isn't it, my head is all over the place I really thought af was coming early last night but its stayed away, roll on Friday when my prayers may have been answered finally. 

Good luck to you x


----------



## scooter5

Hi Girls

Good luck to everyone stimming and 2WW'ing...hopefully this'll be a really successful month...  

AFM, been off line for a week or so but I'm back now for IUI #5.  It's only CD7 for me today so still stimming at the moment.  First scan tomorrow and praying that at least one, preferrably two, follies are in the game - had three abandoned IUI cycles before because no follies grew so first scan's always a bit nerve racking for me...

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Calluna

Hi ladies,

Seaview - thanks for the positive vibes cycle buddy! Sending some your way too! Looks like there are a few of us due to test around Valentine's Day - positive vibes to Dahlia and Moo too! We're nearly halfway...

Bumblebee - welcome and good luck!

Janey and Scooter - hope those follies are growing nicely.

Wantbabynow - not long to go now - hope af stays away.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Flopsybunny

So the planned work trip has come around and my follies have grown so slowly that it didn't end up being an issue.  Looks like we won't get to IUI itself until next week - I'm already on day 15 of stimming! The docs think there is still hope but we will see. 

Moment of the day though was giving myself my Puregon injection at 20,000 feet in the plane toilet with turbulence      . Anyone else a member of the new 'mile high club'?!


----------



## janey751975

Hey all, just popping in to see how everyone is doing. 

How excting for those testing around Valentines Day.....  

AFM - CD16 and back in for scan to see how follies are progressing. It's been a really emotional week, my sister in law (to be) has found out that against all odds she is pregnant. Basically she has one fallopian tube and ovary due to severe endo and she is completely riddled with endo still. She was told that she would never be able to conceive naturally. So a few months ago she actually just gave up on becoming a mother and started planning their future childless.... and lo and behold.... it's a miracle and obviously gives us all hope. On another level it has crushed me, which only you guys will understand why. And I don't want to seem selfish especially under the circumstances, but when will it be my turn!! 

Keep the faith everyone.. xx


----------



## whitvi

Hi Girls, pls can I join?

I'm hoping to start 1st mild stimm IUI as soon as AF arrives next week.  Am nervous but excited.

Can I ask any of you seasoned IUI'ers what happens if you overstimulate, do you/can you just go ahead with timed intercourse anyway??

Good luck with all the 2WW'ers, it's an awful time and I bet much worse on IUI (i'm not looking forward to that bit!)
x


----------



## bearbear

Hey Ladies,

Been away for a little while as i had 3 days off work, my 20 year old nephew came to stay and we have been out and about all over London which has been lovely!

*Dahila - * I hope your doing ok and the 2ww hasn't been too stressful! Positive vibes for that BFP!  xx

*Janey - * I hope your scan goes well today and those follies are growing as they should be!! Great news about your sis-in-law especially after being told she'd never conceive, i also have endometriosis so it gives me hope! I do however know exactly what you mean about leaving you crushed, my boss has arrived in this morning and announced she is pregnant and although i'm over the moon for her especially as she m/c last year i also sat here and thought when will it be my turn so your not alone!! I looked at my friend and quietly whispered i so want a baby in my belly!! Sending you some positive vibes hun   xx

*Moo - * Sending you out positive vibes for your OTD, we need some BFP's on here so keeping everything crossed for you   xx

*Bumblebee - * Welcome to this amazing forum, don't feel nervous about posting, we are all here for each other and i don't know what i'd do without everyone's support and help that i get from the wonderful ladies on this forum! Your right it is a real roller coaster of emotions and we have to be tough cookies to get through it! I hope your AF has stayed away and that you get that life changing BFP!! Good luck  xx

*Wantababynow - * I hope the witch has stayed away and sending you positive vibes for that BFP!   xx

*Scooter5 - * Good luck with IUI #5, i truly hope this is "the one". I hope your scan today goes well and you've got some nice follies brewing and getting ready for IUI!  xx

*Flopsybunny - * Fingers crossed those follies are late growers and they do you proud and grow for you so you can have IUI done! Well done for injecting on a plane, can't say i'm a member of your mile high club  but i can imagine it must of been difficult to do especially with turbulence!  xx

*Whitvi - * Hello and welcome to this wonderful forum, you've defo come to the right place and you'll get all the help and support you need from all the ladies on here! If you overstimulate normally the clinic would tell you to use protection as there is a risk of multiple births! However, if it was me and remember this is just my opinion, if i had up to 4 follicles and i had a partner i would still have intercourse but if i had anymore than 4 follies i think i'd have to really question if it was worth the risk!! Personally i think maybe it would be too risky with more than 4 so as much as i'd hate it i'd have to let it go and wait for my next cycle! Be prepared for the roller coaster of emotions your going to feel, its all part of this process, you'll be fine and remember your not alone, we are all here for each other!! Good luck  xx

AFM - I still have no clue what to do about changing my clinic, at this rate i think i'll just stay at the LWC, it just seems so much easier and less stressful, i just give myself a hard time about the extreme prices they charge! Really hoping i can go again next month but it might have to wait til April  I just want to get started again, i'm literally aching to be a mum, i'm sure you can all relate to that! 

Love and hugs to all   xx


----------



## scooter5

Hi *bearbear* - i'd noticed you hadn't posted - so glad to hear you've had some well earned fun in London. Fingers crossed that you can go again next month   I think in making your clinic choices you're so right to take into account stress factors, travel time etc. I think Lister is quite pricey but it's so close to my home that I don't have to deal with additional travel stress etc. and I just feel that I don't want to add that kind of thing on top of everything else we're all dealing (I just bury my head in the sand re. the cost - not very responsible, I know!). Thanks for asking about scan - had one follie at 15.9 and one at about 13, lining 7.4. I have to go back again Friday. At the moment, we look to be on course for another go but in my earlier abandoned cycles my follies just stopped growing so still keeping everything crossed for tomorrow's scan  

*Janey and flopsybunny* - keeping everything crossed for your follies, good luck  

*whitvi* - welcome and good luck on your first IUI! Ah, the age old question, to BD or not to BD on an overstimulated cycle. I've never had to face it myself - my problem tends to be understimulation - but I've seen a number of people on here debating it. I think *bearbear's* right, more than 4 follies and for me I'd have to bow out (that's only my view). I guess anything between 2 and 4 and you'd just have to weigh it up in the light of the particular IF factors you're facing...it's a really tough conundrum (sorry, I know that's not particularly helpful)

Welcome *bumblebee* and wishing you all the best for your 2WW. Hope your AF hasn't showed up - remember it's not over till it's over so try to stay positive (easier said than done, I know)

Good luck to all of you, here's hoping for BFPs all round...xx


----------



## whitvi

Thanks Scooter and Bearbear!

I'm also going with the Lister (funny eh?), as they have a satelite clinic opposite my work, which is so convenient for the scans and bloods etc.  I do agree with you that stress levels need to be kept to a minumum, with cost I guess being a secondary.  Mind you wherever you go it's all so bl00dy expensive!
M'mm yes re overstimming guess DH and I will need to cross that bridge if we come to it, I was merely wondering if anyone did it, against the clinics advice (like a naughty schoolgirl, defying the rules lol!).  I only ask actually as on a previous clomid cycle I hyperstimulated, and so now I'm paranoid it'll happen again.  It prob won't though as I'm 40 now!

Also another question re the drugs - where do you go to get them?  Via the clinic, or through an online pharmacist?  I've got a couple of quotes (to help keep the costs down) and was wondering if you're able to split the prescription over different places?

Good luck to all those of you with follies growing!  And to those of you still on your 2ww's!
Bearbear hope you get to start your next cycle soon - whats the holdup?  Cost?
x


----------



## janey751975

*BearBear* it is a miracle and I do hope it brings you some comfort and hope!! Our feelings are totally irrational at the moment I put it all down to hormones!!

Thanks *Calluna* and *Scooter5* for your wishes!!

AFM - just back from the hospital and it's all good news. I have a "beautiful lining" what a lovely compliment and an 18.5mm follicle on the right (again) think the left is broken?? Trigger tonight and would you believe IUI on Saturday afternoon, first time for everything, I didn't even know they did IUI on a Saturday also it'll be 28 hours after trigger which I am usually about 36. So maybe these little changes might help along hey??

Hope you're all looking forward to thank Crunchie it's Friday!! xx


----------



## janey751975

* That should read 38 hours after Trigger.... *


----------



## bearbear

*Scooter5 - * I'm pleased to hear your follies are growing, i'm sure they will continue to grow, the nurse at my clinic said if they reach 10mm they normally continue growing so fingers crossed you'll be fine! I totally agree with you about the clinic, i've been getting stressed out thinking about where to go and having to repeat tests and have consultation again etc etc that i really think that regardless of price i might just stay at the LWC! Just hate having to pay way more money than other clinics charge and feel like i must be mad to stay there!

*Whitvi - * I shall also be 40 this year, eeek, i think i shall hibernate for my entire birthday week!! As for the drugs, its definately worth getting some quotes, Asda is quite good for prices and i know there are some websites that do good prices but not sure what they are, there is a section on here called "where to buy cheap drugs" it might be worth a look! Personally i get my menopur and progynova from the clinic as there wasn't much difference in the price and i get the cyclogest from my chemist as its cheaper than from the clinic. I really wish there wasn't a holdup on treatment for me, i'm desperate to get starting again but after 3 failed attempts i now need to save the pennies to go for my 4th!! I just so wish it wasn't as expensive, the prices they charge are unfair for us desperado's wanting to be mummy's! If only i could win the lotto so that money wouldn't even come into it and i could just keep trying until it worked! Good luck with everything  xx

*Janey - * Really pleased to hear you have a ripe follie and congratulations on your beautiful lining  Sending you positive vibes for Saturday, lets hope this little change in timing brings you luck and you get that BFP you deserve! Keeping everything crossed for you and sending positive vibes   xx

Quick question for you all, whilst out on Monday with my nephew i felt a pain i knew i recognised as ovulation pain!! When i got home i tested and indeed i was ovulating, thing is this was on day 21 of my cycle!! Does that sound right as it seems quite late in my cycle to ovulate? xx


----------



## whitvi

Hi Bearbear, how long is your cycle normally?  CD 21 does sound pretty late though.

I haven't felt an ovulation pinch for yonks!  Almost forgotten about them!  I feel old...!

The naughty 40's aren't as bad they seem though


----------



## bearbear

To be honest whitvi I'm not really sure about my cycles! Because I have fairly bad endometriosis my gynae had me on birth control pills to help it for 2 years! I only stopped for a bleed every 9 weeks! Then when then stopped working I went on a course of zoladex which basically totally stopped my period for 6 months! Then when I finished that after about 3 months I started iui treatment! I have looked online and it seems it is possible to ovulate as late as 21 days so we'll see! Xx


----------



## whitvi

Ok so that could be totally normal for you then, well as normal as poss.
Maybe that's a good sign bearbear!
It could be that the iuis (are you being stimmed?) are kick starting something.
X


----------



## bearbear

Yes whitvi, my cycles are stimulated!  I have quite a low amh so I natural isn't an option! Xx


----------



## dahliadoris

hi ladies,

thanks for all your postive wishes.  I have been a bit quiet i know, just trying to keep my head down and not  think too much about testing next thursday. I hope all of you on the 2ww are bearing up ok.  Good Luck to everyone who is stimming and doing IUI in the coming days.  Thinkng of you all, you're all lovely ladies and deserve good baby shaped things to come your way.  

xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Hi lovely ladies, 

I'm having one of the worst days, my test date is tomorrow but I had a bfn this morning and had pinky tinged cm that I Normally get before af  which i Think has only been stopped by the progesterone since 11dpo. Tonight I've had even more so af is definitely on its way and I'm totally devestated, I
Just done know how to pick Myself up from This, my heart believed this would work and its now broken. I get zero support either from my oh from an emotional point of view he hasn't even given me one hug through all my tears after 15yrs together I know this is not thst type of guy but I feel so
Alone on this journey which is so hard!  Gosh I'm so sorry for the down post I just need to express these thoughts xxxx


----------



## Trin Trin

Evening all and especially Wantbabynow6.......

I'm not really posting at the moment but just popping in and out to see what's happening, but I couldn't read your post and not respond. I see from your signature that you've had a rough time with trying to conceive and take home baby no.2:-( I totally can relate to your pain and your story....it's just an emotional lonely journey the majority of times. My DH is a great guy but he doesn't yearn and have the same feeling as me with regards to having another:-( I want another child so badly it hurts. I never thought these feelings would return after I had my daughter. But losing a baby has to be my worst experience in my life, which I'm sure you also can relate to and understand.

Each cycle that doesn't work or when AF appears it just makes me feel so sad and almost depressed. You have every right to feel the way you do but some how you will find the strength to continue and carry on trying to fulfil your dream. I took my last IUI in December really badly when it didn't work, but as each day goes by you do feel better. I'm not sure what your plans are if you're trying again this month but this forum is a bundle of support from other women who know what your going through

I wish all the best and positive vibes and thoughts with the next step of this emotional journey.

xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Trin trin I thank you so much for taking the time to Reply.its congorting to hear from people who have felt the same.  It's such a dark time right now for me.  I appreciate that im truely blessed that i have a beautiful child yet i cant rationalise those thought as the pain of not being able to conceive and keep another is so painful and I feel
A failure that I can't give my son a the sibling he so desperately wants. 

I'm going straight into another iui cycle, that biological clocks ticking loudly so i guess I will just have to try and find the strength to do this.  It's the emotional support that I seem to Only get from the ladies on the web I
Just want it physically in my home too Where it should be. My oh is a lovely chap so
Practical and such a mr fix it but where matters of the heart are concerned and dealing with me on this TTc journey he is so terrible at, he never asks me how I am, how I'm Feeling and on bad days when I'm Blubbering he just can't deal with it, I try and accept that's the way it is but sometimes its drives a wedge i our relationship as I need more than he can give but physically I can't do This without him. 

Grrrr sorry to offload, I'm Hoping that tomorrow I will be more positive about the future xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Sounds like we have similar husbands!!! Practical in every way possible but not able to deal with or handle me when I'm an emotional wreck!! It's tough when our emotional needs are not met at home, and understandably this ttc does affect our relationships:-( i  too feel like a failure at times and so desperately want a sibling for my daughter who is now 8. The pain I felt when I had a miscarriage was a dark place for me.....I can't imagine going through that multiple times, do you are clearly full of strength to have gotten through these devastating times:-(

Age does creep up on us and I 'think' for me I will be moving to IVF in the spring....although I have had success with iui albeit it took a while.

Well I'm glad to hear you're starting another cycle!! I often feel better when I've ranted and got it off my chest!! 

You're in the right place and your NOT alone xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Morning ladies

I too have been keeping my head down trying not to go crazy. I'm almost at the end of my 2ww - OTD tomorrow. I must admit I did the POAS routine yesterday, in the afternoon, more to get the urge to test out of the way, convincing myself it doesn't count because it was early and not first thing in the morning. It was of course a BFN. Considering last time I tested negative on my OTD and assumed AF started a couple of days later when in fact I was pregnant (found out 2 weeks later!), I don't know why I thought I'd test early.

I described the 2ww to my dh yesterday, I said its like being 6 years old again waiting for xmas day. You can't sleep because you're so excited but you're terrified that santa will forget you and you'll end up being upset. That's how it feels to me anyway!

I've been trying not to google everything because I know the cyclogest has cruel side effects which mimic pregnancy symptoms, but I've been feeling quite rough with headaches and occasional cramping/bloating oh and the best side effect of all, I've burst into tears twice in the office in the past week 

I've decided to stay home today just in case AF arrives and I burst into tears again. I'm 15dpiui so she could arrive any minute...

*wantbabynow6* I'm so sorry for your BFN. It's only my 2nd IUI but I've POAS so many times in the past 4.5 years, the heartbreak never gets easier. 

I really get so much comfort from knowing all of you lovely ladies are here and know exactly what I'm going through.

To everyone on the 2ww - try to stay positive (easier to preach rather than do it myself!)

Hugs and positive thoughts to you all. I'll let you know my "official" result tomorrow

xxx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Wantababynow - * So sorry to hear you got a BFN, i can totally relate to how devastating that feels, its just heartbreaking!! Just give yourself time as Trin says each day that passes it gets a little bit easier to bear! After my BFN's i always find the first few days the worst, i'm just so upset and i feel really sorry for myself, all i can think about is how badly i want to be pregnant and i start to lose hope that it'll ever happen!! BUT as the days go by i start to feel stronger again and my positive head returns! You've had such a hard TTC road so i'm not surprised that this is all the harder for you, give yourself credit, you are one tough cookie to keep going after everything that has happened in the last few years and in no way are you a failure so never think that!! There is nothing you could of done any different that would of changed whats happened, its in G-d's hands and unfortunately life can be so cruel sometimes but its not your fault . As for you OH, some men are terrible at giving emotional support, it doesn't mean they don't care or are not feeling it inside, they just don't show it on the outside! I've known men that when a women starts to cry they just don't know what to do, they look like scared little boys that want to just run in the opposite direction!! They just don't know how to handle it or what to say but it doesn't mean he doesn't care! You are not alone, we are all here to support you and i know i can't actually give you a proper hug but i can send you a virtual one  Take your time to come to terms with this BFN and then you will move on and find your inner strongness!! Sending you big hugs and positive vibes   xx

Good luck to all those whose OTD is looming *angelica_wales, Dahlia, Calluna, Bumblebee, Moo* and to all those who are stimming *Janey, Scooter5, Flopsybunny* (i hope i haven't missed anyone, if i have apologies  ) xx


----------



## Calluna

Wantbabynow - so sorry you got a bfn and you're feeling down   I know it doesn't get any easier but you will pick yourself up again - just give yourself a little time. My DH is much the same and I know it can be infuriating! I think men, especially the practical/handy sort, really want to be able to fix things and they really struggle when they can't fix what's wrong. However, I have found that if you spell it out to them what you need they are often more than happy to oblige. He probably doesn't think a hug is much use because it won't make you pregnant (and of course if they do hug us when we're upset we just cry even more so they don't get the message that it's helping!) but maybe if you just tell him straight that a hug from him would really help you through this... In the meantime we're all here for you with plenty of virtual hugs               

Trin - good to see you're still keeping a watchful eye over us and coming to the rescue when you see a damsel in distress  

Angelica - sorry you got a bfn    But it's not over yet - I hope it turns into a bfp by tomorrow  

Janey - glad to hear you have a good follie and a beautiful lining!! Hope the slight change of timing does the trick for you  

Scooter - hope your scan goes well today and your follies are behaving  

Bear - you probably just ovulated a little late because your ovaries are recovering from the stimming over the past few cycles. This little break could be just what they need so you can get 2 or 3 good follies again for your next IUI and hopefully with the right timing you'll be well on your way to your bfp!   

Seawiew, Dahlia and Moo - hope you're all hanging in there cycle buddies!    

Whitvi - welcome and good luck!  

Positive vibes to everyone else xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Girls thank you so much for your words of comfort and support you have no idea how good it feels to not feel
So alone in all of this and to know you are all there willing each other on and picking each other up on the down days and celebrating with each other on the good. I haven't been able to Post until now today but I read your comments earlier and they have me such a boost. 
It is a such a feeling of sadness i have but with more positivity now,  and I have fetched my drugs today for iui#2 I don't think I will be able to count today as cd1 as its still not full flow and its very brown which is strange but hopefully tomorrow will be cd1 so I can just get onto the next and move on from this disappointment xxx


----------



## Min80

Hi everyone, I was on here briefly a little while back when I was intending to start treatment.  Just popped back on to say I just started today.   Had my first scan and collected the drugs.  Excited but also a bit shocked as I haven't done this before and almost can't believe I'm actually doing it!  I'm single and using donor sperm so I suppose I feel a little bit like the "dream" that I would get married and have kids has finally gone.  It's not a bad feeling though-just odd!  For me I suppose the biggest disappointment if it doesn't work (and the low success rate is depressing to think about, but I suppose I have to be realistic) will be all that money down the drain!   That said, I don't know how I'm going to feel in a few weeks time if it doesn't work out.

Anyway, I hope I'm not going to be too much of a hormonal wreck on the drugs.  Has anybody else taken Gonal F and if so how did you find it?  Any side effects, etc?  And also I'm a bit concerned about the risk of overstimulation and the cycle being cancelled.  I notice this has happened to a few people on here. xx


----------



## lucy3423

Hi all!!!

Min80- Welcome back, its exciting to be starting a cycle isnt it?, before you know it you'll be on having iui done and on your 2ww. Im curently on cd10 of my iui cycle and going for a scan tomorrow to see whether or not i'll be ready for iui. I know the sucess rated arent overly high but it has worked for lots of ladies on here so try remain optimistic, easier said than done i know. The drugs havent personally affected me too much , just caused an occasional headache really but hey everyones different, I have been taking puregon and gonal f for trigger and ive found them to be absolutely fine although this time they have sent me Pregnal for my trigger ( dont know why or if this is a complete different trigger?!?) Anyway, just wanted to wish you lots of luck for this upcoming cycle. x

want a baby now- Sorry to hear your first round hasnt worked , I know its so hard and upsetting when the cycle results in a bfn , at least your going straight onto iui round 2 which will give you something to focus on   wishing you lots of luck for iui round two. x

Janey- Great news re your lining and follie! Heres hoping this round is the one where you get your BFP, I shouldnt be too far behind you as i think ill be having iui at the start  of next week. x x x

AFM- Back at the clinic tomorrow to see if my follies are ready for iui,   that ive not over stimmed and that ive got some good follies /lining.. Will give you an update when i found out tomorrow. Sending lots of positive vibes out to all those who are due to test or stimming at the mo. x x x


----------



## Sepho1977

Hi everyone,

I have just joined the site today. My period started today and so I will be starting Clomid tomorrow. This will be our first cycle of IUI, so feeling pretty nervous. I've spent the day feeling properly sorry for myself and really negative about everything, but I'm already feeling better after chatting to a few people on here about it.

Just want to wish everyone good luck for this month.

Liz x


----------



## Cherryberry123

Hi, can I join? 

I'm currently on the 2ww, had my insemination on CD13 2 days ago. I was given gonal-f, after a few days i started to feel a little bit sick, had headaches and also very tired, but nothing unbearable. I have found the whole process suprisingly stress free but I am starting to go a bit crazy now I'm on the 2ww!

Best of luck to everyone else, fingers crossed for lots of feb bfp's.


----------



## angelica_wales

Morning ladies

Just to let you know I got a BFN again this morning so that's it. I had problems with the test just to add insult to injury - the control window decided not to appear for a good 5 minutes but when it did it was the only line to appear. Part of me wants to think the test was invalid and there's still hope but I know deep down it's just wishful thinking.

I'll test for the  next couple of days after what happened last time but assume that AF will arrive soon now that I've stopped the cyclogest.

I'll get my tears out of me today and bounce back again in no time. My clinic ask for a 1 month break to get everything back to normal before trying again so I guess it'll be April before I try again

Good luck to the rest of you who are testing for the rest of this month


----------



## LoobyC

Morning everyone!

Am currently on way to scan to see what's going on with me as now had 3 months with no peak! Ever so nervous, no idea what to expect to happen today!! Eeek!! 

Loobs xx


----------



## dahliadoris

Hi everyone,

Wantababy and angelica - so sorry to read it hasnt worked out the way we would like this month - try t be strong but dont be too hard on yourselves.  This is so tough but i dont need to tell you that. thinking of you and sending love and best wishes your way.

Good luck to all the ladies starting their stimming or going for scans xx

hope all my cycle buddies are doing ok. its very tough. I did a test today day 9 post IUI, it was negative and  know that this is too early to test but I had a test n the house and just had to get the urge to test out of my system.  I am going to try and be strict with myself and not have  a pregnanancy test anywhere near me until thurs.  I have taken thursday off, im just expecting it to be negative really, on top of this my sister n law is giving scheduled to give birth this week.  Not her fault i know but great timing eh?  

Well its not over til its over i suppose, i do feel premenstrual but that could be the cyclogest if im feeling optimistic!

Good luck girls - thinking of you xoxoxo


----------



## janey751975

Just about to leave home for IUI number six. I thought having it on a Saturday would be less stressful but it's just given me more time to think. Am really anxious as this is our last IUI. Hopefully it'll be straight forward.

Will update later today....


----------



## lucy3423

Janey- Wishing you lots of luck and sending you a big hug for iui round 6, Hope it all goes smoothly for you. Now the hard times begin woth the 2ww!! x x 

Looby- Hope you get some good news from your scan today  x

Sepho- Welcome to this great forum, Its really excting to be starting your first round isnt it? I'm still as excited/ anxious now and im currently on my third round of iui. Wishing you lots of luck with your first cycle, ask away if you've any questions etc as we have lots of experinced ladies on here who have been through the procedure and will be able to offer you support /advice. x x

cherryberry- Of course you can join, we are a very welcoming/supportive bunch on here . Im hoping that my third round of iui will be commencing in the next couple of days so we'll hopefully be cycle buddies. The 2ww can drive you crazy, its the hardest part of the whole procedure , your mind just constantly wonders all the time but try keep yourself busy ... thats what i try to do and try to avoid testing early as you can rarely rely on the result. Before you know  it will soon come around. x x x


Daliadoris-Hang on in there, its still early days yet. Try your best to resist testing again till thurs, at least you'll know by waiting that you'll get a true result. I know its easier said than done because i always find it hard not to test early too, but its best that way in the long run. Not too long left to wait now   x x x



afm- Been to th clinic this morning, ive only one lead follie this time and two small ones as they've reduced my drugs a lot  and its not big enough yet for insemination nor is my lining thick enough... feeling a bit gutted but im back monday so hopefully things may be looking a bit better . Im going to a family party tonight and im absolutely dreading it, ive got my sister in law whos 12 weeks pregnant and its just been announced to the whole family so i know thats going to be the topic of most of the conversation tonight as we are fairly close and my cousin whos heavily pregnant will also be there. I am truly happy for them both, but i do stuggle to keep it together when its family/close friends that are pregnant especially when its just happened so quickly and easily for them, i cant help but feel very mixed emotions. I know i sound a bit harsh but it will be challenging tonight, im thinking of just going for an hour or two that way i can keep strong and still show my face.  This process is so hard at times..... , On a bit of a downer today. Sending lots of hugs to you all. x x


----------



## LoobyC

Hi Lucy,

Went to scan and was told that I had literally just Ov'd and lining still looked good so they wanted to do iui this afternoon!! Am now at home resting after it, can't quite believe how day has worked out!! 

Hope Monday works out ok for you xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Hi Min80  
im also single  
i had IUI (didn't have IVF ) and pretty sure im pregnant  will be monday when i test ! 

ive already one boy who is also wanting a bro or sis. being a single mum is totally brilliant. 100% all your decisions on the parenting journey- i love it  

good luck, stay possitive and fingers crossed for you 
xx


----------



## Min80

Thanks Poppyseed1-that's lovely to hear.  I'm lucky that my family and friends are very positive about my decision but even so none of them are in the same boat so the thought of being a single parent is still very daunting so it's great to hear such positive news.

Good luck and hope you're right about being pregnant.  xx


----------



## bearbear

Evening all,

Thank you *Calluna*, lets hope your right and this break is doing me and my body good!! How your doing hun?  xx

*wantbabynow - * Just wanted to say i'm thinking of you and i'm sending you some more virtual hugs   xx

*Lucy - * Sorry to hear your scan today wasn't as good as you'd hoped but there is still time so try to keep positive! I also know exactly how you feel with regards to others that are pregnant, i feel so jealous that they have a little life inside them and i so badly want it to be me! Your not being harsh, i think these are normal emotions for anyone that is in our position! It is such a mix of feelings as i am truly happy for my friends/family that are having a baby but it also really upsets me and all i can think is when will it be my turn! Good luck with tonight, try to keep strong, big hugs to you xx 

Welcome back *Min - * Pleased to hear your finally on your way to IUI, you'll find that you'll go through a wide range of emotions but all you can do is try your best to be positive, regardless of percent rates IUI does work so don't give up before you've even started. I'm also a single girlie using donor sperm and i know what you mean, i'd always thought i'd be married with lots of kiddies but mr right just hasn't shown up yet and i'll be 40 this year, eeek so after a lot of thought i decided it was time to go it alone!! Sending you positive vibes xx 

Welcome *Sepho & Cherryberry - * Your defo in the right place for help and support, all the ladies on here have been a tower of strength to me throughout this emotional journey and i would of been lost without them!! Good luck to you both, sending positive vibes for those BFP's! xx  

*Angelica_wales - * So sorry to hear you got a BFN, it really does suck doesn't it! Give yourself time to get over it and then i know you'll come back fighting and ready for your next try! Looks like i'm going to have to wait til April for my next try so maybe we'll be cycle buddies  Take care hun, sending you big hugs  xx

[/b]Looby - [/b] Wow i bet you weren't expecting that this morning! At least they managed to do IUI in time, now all you can do is sit back and try to keep sane on the 2ww! Sending you positive vibes for that BFP  xx

*Dahliadoris - * Testing on day 9 is still very early so it really isnt game over yet! Try to stay away from those pee sticks until your OTD and i'm wishing you lots of luck and positive vibes for a BFP xx 

*Janey - * I hope IUI number 6 went well today babe and your now at home taking it easy! Your courage and determination in your quest to become a mum will make your dreams come true i'm certain and I truly hope and pray  that this is your time cos you deserve it so much! xx   xx

*Poppyseed - * I'm a fellow singleton and the thought of going it alone really doesn't scare me! I know it must be very hard but id have lots of support and truly can't wait to be a mummy!! Can i ask how you already know your pregnant this time? Good luck for your OTD on Monday, sending you positive vibes  xx


----------



## seamermaid

Hi ladies – sorry for the long silence. I have been keeping v busy during this 2WW so I am not tempted to overthink or symptom spot. I have in fact been so busy that I have actually had periods where I have completely forgotten about the IUI... and then my brain suddenly remembers again and go into overdrive! I am being v strict with myself and don't allow myself to have any expectations. 

dahliadoris, moo, bee, calluna, cherry – we are all cycle buddies. My OTD is 16th. I am sending you all good & positive vibes. If my memory serves me, we have had 1 BFP on this thread so far. It’s time for another!!!!! Don’t let me down ladies.  

whitvi & Sepho – welcome! 

Bear – I think sticking with LWC is a good decision. It’s important to feel comfortable at your clinic. Are you starting again in March?

Janey – How did it go? 

Wantbabynow – so sorry to hear about BFN. Well done for getting straight onto 2nd round. Fingers crossed for this one! Positive vibes.  

Min80 – Good luck. It’s an exciting time. Hope the drugs are okay. 

Angelica – I am gutted for you. It’s hard… Stay positive for next time.  

Sorry if I have missed anyone. Good luck ladies and let’s have another BFP on this thread v soon.


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Hi Lovely  ladies 

A quick post from me this morning so sorry for not replying to each and everyone of you individually. 

I wanted to say a special thank you for having me in your thoughts girls and sending me some positive vibes, and I wanted to send hugs to angelica in particular for your BFN, I have not had a BFN hit me so hard on all of my months of TTC so huge huge huge hugs to you xxxxxxx

Welcome to the newbies, this IUI is certainly a ride, I acutally found the process and IUI itself far easier than my months on clomid as the dose of clomid for IUI is lower for me so Im not such a grazed witch and with the IUI there is not the endless DTD every other day (oops i should be sad about but im not  ha ha ) 

Janey your stamina is inspiring, i will pray for you that IUI6 is the one for you along with all you other ladies on the 2WW.  I will need to change tactic in my next round of IUI as the 2WW for me was pure torture.

Bear  glad you have made your decision on which clinic to continue with.

AFM my son gave me some inspiration last night to dig deep and fight on for that allusive BFP with gusto, he told me when I was putting him to bed last night that ' when i get a baby in my tummy it will make him very happy and that he will look after her and be the best big brother ever'  I sobbed my heart out but my god there is nothing for motivating for me than words from my boy. I will continue  do everything in my power to give him his wish. He goes on and on constantly about his brother in heaven he was only 2 1/2 when he came to my scans but he knew exactly what was in my tummy and has never forgotten.  I've had a very strange AF this cycle, ( TMI sorry) brown to start with which ive never had before and also very light, full flow if you can call it that didnt start until after 6pm on friday so I have counted saturday as CD1, i hope ive done the right thing but with the clinics closed i had to make a decision after a bit of internet searching so I have started the clomid today. 

Honeslty I dont know what I would have done without the support of this sanctuary over this weekend, its so nice to be able to talk and get support from people who really do understand.

Big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## janey751975

Good afternoon everyone,

Thanks for all your kind messages.

*BearBear* good to hear from you, glad that you are still keeping in touch. I would miss your positive vibes. 

Thanks *Seaviewasia* for asking how it was and *Wantbabynow6* you're so kind. I know what you mean about the 2ww, if you come up with a tactic to make it less stressful and go quickly please share... LOL!

AFM - I meant to come back on and update on my IUI number 6 yesterday but I was pretty traumatised to be honest. My last five IUI's have all been performed by female nursing staff who have been really gentle and explained everything as they went, my cervix is really awkward apparently it's tilted, quite far back and round a corner so they always take their time finding it before letting me rest and then putting the catherter in and performing the IUI. Yesterday it was one of the senior consultants at the hospital who performed the IUI (a male....) and it was horrible. Very business-like, very quick and really quite painful......    my first thoughts were well he must know what he's doing but then doubt set in and I was thinking more like, he just wanted to get it over with and didn't really seem to care?!

If this has been my first IUI ever , then I would be dreading it every time...... sorry I don't want to put anyone off who hasn't had IUI yet. It has never been like that before and I am sure that no one else on here has ever had a painful experience like this before.

I just hope it's been worth it?! So here I am on 2ww number 6, who else is on 2ww at the moment? How are you getting on??

Take care xx


----------



## sexysarah110

Hello ladies , I had a question and thought you could help. I have just started gonal f after 3 weeks of buserelin, so I am doing the spray still and the injections. My question is why do I feel so tearful and spaced out. The doc told me I would start to feel better after I started the injections. Thanks hope you are all doing ok x


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi lovely ladies 

Wantababynow - I know what you mean regarding your little one. They can be such a barrel of strength. My daughter says that our lost baby is in heaven with Grandad!! Just too sweet....

Janey - Can I just say with regards to the male consultant, with my 5th attempt trying for no.2 during 2011 I had the worst experience. Follicles took ages to grow which was unusual for me, had a scan which then showed my follicle had released already! I was told to come back in a few hours for them to get the sperm ready. Came back for IUI and to my shock and horror it was a male Dr. He was a nice man but I felt he wasn't as gentle, took quite a few times for speculum to insert and was quite painful:-( I had slight bleeding that evening when I wiped as it was very sore:-(

Anyway despite all that drama......that cycle indeed worked although I sadly miscarried at almost 12 weeks, but it worked. So you just never know...fingers crossed for you

Good luck to all those testing this week xx


----------



## Sepho1977

Hi everyone,

Just heard that yet another friend is now pregnant with baby number two. It feels like I've just been punched in the face and had a knife put through my chest simultaneously. I feel so horribly jealous of her. I desperately want to feel happy for them, but I can't - it makes me feel like such an evil cow.

Liz x


----------



## penny48

Hi sarah, all of the drugs just affect people in different ways, there is no "normal" way for poeple to feel, also each treatment can be very different depending on how much stress and hope you generally feel at the time.  I find that if you listen to relaxation cd's at bed time or positivity cd's before you go to sleep that this can help.  Dont be hard on yourself and if you feel like a good cry just do it and pick yourself up after it, chocolate is a great cure !!!!!lol take care xx


----------



## sexysarah110

No Liz it makes you normal !!!!! I feel the same way Everytime I hear the same news. Don't worry x


----------



## dahliadoris

HI Liz,

I feel like that too everytime I hear yet another person is pregnant. I felt like punching my sister when i found out she was pregnant, still cant realy bear to be near her.  i got issues alright    As sarah say completely normal.  Cry it all out.  Thinking of you xo


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Janey that sounds awful, sorry you had a painful iui. At least its all
Over now and the 2ww begins.

Liz I'm afraid I also struggle with jealousy with babies however I did go and meet my best friends new daughter yesterday for inspiration as I was ready to throw the towel in on this rotten heartbreaking journey and the cuddles did md the world of good. Her moms been a huge strength of support for me during the last 12 months and we were TTc together for a while and I've never found her pregnancy difficult but everyone else.... Well
That's another story so your feelings are perfectly natural xx


----------



## Min80

Now I appreciate that I probably sound somewhat shrill and hysterical asking this question but......

I just injected my Gonal F for the evening and I FORGOT TO PINCH THE SKIN FIRST!  

Is this bad?  I basically just stabbed the needle in without pinching.  Now I am terrified that there will be no cushy fat barrier between the Gonal F and my ovaries, and the medication will just go straight in, and the ovaries will go crazy and produce thousands of eggs (assuming, that is, that there are that many in there to start with).

The internet does not seem to be able to answer my question about this; however it does mention that some people inject in random places like thighs, which would suggest to me that it does not really matter where you are injecting.  Hmm.  Does anyone have the answer to why we are advised to pinch the skin before injecting?  

Other than this I have had no problems with the injections or medication, apart from stabbing myself in the finger briefly whilst inspecting the needle for no real reason at all other than that I wondered whether all the medication had come out.


----------



## Sepho1977

Morning,

Thanks for your replies. I feel a bit better about it this morning. I hate the fact that this process turns you into a jealous maniac sometimes.

Min80, don't worry at all - most people have a thick layer of fatty tissue under the skin, so unless you are very very skinny you will have injected into the correct place. The ovaries are several centimeters below the surface, so you won't have harmed them.

Liz x


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls.....

Going for my third IUI tomorrow and was just wondering if any of you ladies had any tips on making it a successful cycle !! Any hints or tips ? 

Xx


----------



## janey751975

*TrinTrin* thanks for sharing your story about your IUI and it gives me hope, maybe he did know what he was doing?!? Only this two weeks will tell, it's going to be a long two weeks I can tell already!!!

*Wantbabynow6* you are absolutely right, its over now and I just have the 2ww to get through.

AFM - 2dpiui .... is that alll!!!


----------



## scooter5

Hi Girls

I just wanted to say I'm so sorry for *wantababynow6* and *angelica_wales* - it's so difficult to pull yourself back up after a BFN. Not much people can say other than we're all here for you and we understand. Try to look aftr yourselves and treat yourselves. Sending you both hugs and hoping that you're both okay  

AFM, Scan on Friday went well - 2 follies and good lining - such a relief. Had the trigger Friday afternoon and IUI on Saturday so I'm 2dpiui and on the 2ww...OTD on Saturday 23 Feb. *janey* I also have a cervix that is hiding around the corner and south. It took three trys this time for the nurse to locate it and it was very unconfortable indeed. She did say after the second try that she thought she may have to get the male doctor to do it but I said I was happy for her to have another go (thank goodness she found it). Thanks for sharing your experience because I will definitely bear that in mind for the future. I think we're both on 2dpiui today so are you also testing on the 23rd?

Good luck to everyone and hugs  and positive vibes all round  

xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey *Scooter5* yes I am 2 dpiui and testing on the 23rd!!  

Hopefully we might be able to keep each other sane.... I doubt it though!! Good luck and fingers crossed for you. xxxx


----------



## scooter5

*Janey*, that's so cool - I've never had a cycle buddy testing on the same day before - yippeee! Maybe we'll bring each other luck  During this 2ww I am going to focus my positive energy on the 23rd...my acupuncturist said I should and, frankly, I'll try anything...  

xxx


----------



## bearbear

Morning you wonderful bunch,

*Seaviewasia - * I was hoping to get started again in March but its now looking like its going to be April! I'm ok with this, my dad is going to help me out with the money side of it and to be honest i'm just grateful to have him!! He has said we will need to wait a little while longer but at least i know i will be having treatment again and i'm just grateful for that! Sending you positive vibes for the 16th!!   xx

*Wantbabynow & Angelica_wales - * I hope your both doing ok and are coming to terms with your recent BFN's and are now looking to the future and your next treatments! Big hugs to you both   xx

*Janey - * Don't you worry, you don't get rid of me that easilly, i'm not going anywhere  !! This board keeps me sane and i don't know what i'd do without it!! Sorry to hear that IUI #6 was so painful for you, i bet you were just happy when it was over! I am keeping everything crossed for you that this is the one that will give you that much deserved BFP!! Try to keep sane in the 2ww and keep those positive vibes flowing for the 23rd!! xx   xx

*Sepho - * You are so not alone in having those feelings when you hear someone is pregnant, i'm exactly the same, its a real mix of emotions really, on the one hand i'm truly happy for them but on the other i'm insanely jealous of them and just so want it to be me!! Your not an evil cow, just a normal girl with very normal emotions!!  xx

*Min - * I agree with the others, don't worry at all, i'm sure injecting without pinching won't make any difference or cause you or your ovaries any harm! To be honest i think one of the main reasons they tell you to pinch is to make it a less painful!!  xx

*Scooter - * Pleased to hear all went well and your IUI went ahead, now the 2ww begins ! Its definately a good idea to concentrate on your positive energy and do your best to stay sane! Wishing you good luck and sending positive vibes for a BFP on the 23rd!!   xx

Right girlies, lets get those BFP's flowing on this forum, its about time we had some great news and nothing would make me happier than to see some dreams coming true as it gives us all inspiration!!               xx


----------



## Cherryberry123

Hi all, sorry just getting to grips with who's who so please fotgie the general post.

Min- I was taught to do my injections in the top of my thigh, I have never been told anything about pinching skin.

I was told to wait 17 days before testing which would be the 23rd but can't see that happening! 

Is it normal to still have tummy pain 5 pdiui? It feels a bit like period pains, but not sure if it's constipation (sorry tmi!) could cutting down on tea and take pregnecare cause this, I'm eating loads of fruit and veg?! 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Min80

Thank you everybody!  I managed to remember to pinch today and still having no side effects (touch wood) apart from being annoyed a lot at work (which is fairly standard practice).

Hope everybody is OK and good luck to everyone! x


----------



## lucy3423

Hey girls,

Just a quick update from me, went to the clinic again today and ive only got one follie thats 16mm and another at 13.5. They've told me to stop taking the Puregon and to take my trigger tonight as late as possible. I cant help but think that 16mm is too small? on my other two cycle they were all around 18mm plus?! and i had two follies on the previous cycle. Does anyone know if this sounds right? I wanted to ask more questions but i was seen by a rather rude, abrupt and quite vague nurse today and it kinda threw me a bit  Normally everyone ive been seen by is so nice.
Im planned in for iui on wednesday at 2pm which will be 37hours post iui!? Do you guys think this is going to be too late? And is 16mm too small Aw im so confused?!? x


----------



## sparkly princess

Hi there girls , 
this is my very first post so bare with me  well firstly i would like to wish you all loads of luck and praying for you all   !!! 
As i said am very new to this hope am in correct thread as am kinda lost with posts etc still finding my feet !!   Haha !! I am starting my first iui treatment this month start my nasal spray on sun then take it from there was just wondering if any of you can offer me any advise as my dh has been great support but no none else knows what going through and joined here few days ago to get some info and support and talk to people who are going through similar thing !!! 
Thanks for bearing with me and would appreciate any advise !!
 and   to you all !!!


----------



## janey751975

Hey *Lucy3423* by the time you have triggered and got to IUI your follie will have grown more. They are supposed to grow about 1-2mm per day and then a little bit more with the trigger so it should be fine. I think mine was about 18mm when I triggered and she said it would still be growing....I beleive that 18mm-20mm is a mature follicle size!

I am on my 6th DIUI and I have always had insemination between 36-38 hours after trigger. I beleive that between 24-36 hours is the usual protocol but apparently for IUI this isn't as rigid as with IVF and a specialist at my hospital always advises it should be between 36-40 hours after trigger.... it's all to do with how long the egg and the sperm live after they have released.

I always think the hospital know best (you would realluy hope so!) and all hospitals seem to be slightly different. I don't think you've anything to worry about hun. Just getting through the 2ww, but there are a few of us in the same boat at the moment so we will be there to support you.

*Sparkly Princess* welcome to the forum, you have come to the right place!! I haven't used the nasal spray, do you know what that's for? Is it to stimulate your ovaries? I am on menopur injections every other day to stimulate ovaries as I have PCOS and don't ovulate byb myself. I have regular internal scans until the follicle (the sac that carries the egg) is ripe. I then take a trigger shot to release the egg and the donor sperm is injected in about 36 hours later!! Do you know when they are expecting you at the hospital next? Feel free to ask questions, there is always someone on here with the answer!!

Wishing you all lots of love and luck at your different stages.... xx


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls...

Well I'm back after having my 3rd IUI today so now on 2ww again !!!

OTD 26th Feb 


Hope u are all well xx


----------



## bearbear

Welcome *Sparkly Princess* your defo in the right place for help and support and i know i run the risk of sounding like a parrot as i always say this but i'd be lost without this forum and the wonderful ladies on it!! They have been a tower of strength to me when i've needed it and i will always been grateful to them for that! I have never used the nasal spray so i'm sorry can't help you there but i'm sure one of the other girlies will be able to help. Good luck with your IUI this month, i hope it all goes smoothly and results in a BFP!!  xx

*Janey - * Sending you lots of positive vibes hun       xx

*Jellybean - * Keeping everything crossed that it'll be 3rd time lucky for you, sending you positive vibes for a BFP on the 26th     xx


----------



## jellybean257

Thanks *BearBear* here's hoping lol.....


----------



## scooter5

Hi Girls

Welcome *sparklyprincess*. I'm afraid I haven't used of the nasal spray so can't help you on that (I'm on injections plus Letrozole) but I'm sure someone on here will be able to help you. My IUI cycles are very similar to how *janey* describes hers (I also have PCOS and don't ovulate on my own). To echo the others' sentiments, any other questions you have about you first cycle just throw them out there and someone will be able to help. 

*lucy3423* your follie would have grown more by the time you get to the actual IUI (1 to 2 mm per day) plus my nurse told me that the trigger gives them a little growth boost and brings them to maturity. 37 hours post IUI sounds totally fine - it seems that various clinics take slightly different approaches - I also truly don't think you need to worry about that. Good luck tomorrow!!!  

Hey *jellybean* - glad iui went well today - sending positive vibes and prayers your way ...!!  

*janey*, can you believe it's only 3dpiui... !!

Thanks for the kind thoughts *bearbear* - I hope you're well and harnessing your positive energy for your next round 

Good luck everyone. xxx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Ooo jellybean exiting you've had your iui good luck xxx


----------



## lucy3423

Thanks Janey so much for that, Its made me feel so much better knowing that others have had iui a bit later and its good to know that the follie continues growing . 
Looks like you'll be a  week ahead of me during the 2ww, really hope this is the BFP round for you.   x

Scooter- Thanks for the advice, i really needed some re assurance as this round has been so different and difficult compared to my other iui's., 

Fingers crossed for us all this month, we are overdue some BFP's , Bring them on please    for us all. x x x


----------



## janey751975

You're welcome *Lucy3423* I know how things can worry you and it's good to speak to people who have had the same experience and it is reassuring. Good luck today, let us know how it all goes hun.  I am due to test on 23rd so not that far ahead of you

*Scooter5* 4 dpiui and I am cracking up already are you the same? I wanted to get back into exercising and tried spinning yesterday, about half way through I felt really nauseaus and my stomach was cramping really bad. I think it's more to do with the bad IUI I had than anything else? But it's the first time I have walked out of a class. I think my body is telling me to take it easy!! I hope this 2 weeks passes quickly for us and lets hope we get the result we deserve hun    

Sending     to everyone at whatever stage you are at xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Lucy3423 my 1st IUI I was worried about my follicle size at the point of the trigger shot but I was told they would keep growing and they did on IUI day they were all a 'mature' size.

Janey I just had goosepimples reading your post, this happened to me when I conceived my first son, but I had no idea I was pregnant but I had to leave a body combat class! I have fingers and toes crossed for you x

AFM I had my first scan this morning on CD5 and everything is looking as it should which Im relieved about due to my strange period which the nurse believes is down to the drugs.  So Im back on Monday for another scan


----------



## scooter5

Hey Girls

Great news on the scan *wantababynow6* - thinking good thoughts for you for Monday  

No probs *lucy3423* - that's what we're all here for. Hope today's iui goes well - let us know how you get on  

Oh my goodness *janey*, so true - I am also going 2ww crazy and we haven't even got to our second weeks yet... . Ooooh, I really hope that's a good sign for you. Definitely right to listen to your body and not over do things during this stage. Roll on 23rd, please be lucky for us!! 

Hugs to all.

xxx


----------



## seamermaid

Hi ladies!
Bear – Sorry you have to wait but it must be good to have family on your side. Are you sticking with with LWC? You are always so bright and helpful on this forum. I know it has really helped me and I am srue the other ladies. 
Wantbaby & Angelica – I hope you ladies are doing okay. I know the BFN must be hard to take. 
Janey & Scooter – Hope you are surviving your 2ww 
Sepho – As bear said, v normal to feel bad when you hear someone else is pregnant. I never thought I would like that either but after almost 3 & a half year of TTC, I am the same. 
Lucy – Maybe they are thinking the follies would have grown more by then. Are you doing the IUI tonight?
Welcome to Cherryberry, Sparkly Princess & Jellybean. 
Jelly – good luck on your 2ww. 
Sparkly Princess – I have never used the nasal spray so I don’t actually know what that’s for. I think different ladies get given different things according to circumstances. 
AFM, I am afraid it’s bad news for me. I didn’t even get to my OTD which is this Sat. My period came this morning. I haven’t actually done a test yet because I have no pee pee (had already been when period arrived). I know in my heart that it’s a BFN though… No least because I have terrible period pains. Even though I knew the chances of getting a BFP was v small the 1st time round, I can’t help but feel v v sad and disappointed.


----------



## bearbear

*Scooter - * Just wanted to send you some more positive vibes   keeping everything crossed for you and i hope the 23rd comes very quickly and you get an amazing BFP!! Try and stay sane  believe me i know that is easier said than done, i try my hardest to put it out of my mind when i'm on the 2ww and for some of the time i succeed but its always there at the very back of my mind "am i, aren't i"................ Big hugs  xx

*Janey - * It definately sounds to me like your body was telling you that doing the class was just a little too much and i'm pleased you walked out on it! I'm like you as i normally go to the gym and my first 2 iui's i kept away but i did miss is so my last IUI i still went but i just did a gentle swim, nothing to hardcore! If you want to go maybe just do a gentle workout! Please try and stay sane, otherwise i shall have to send the nutty police round to yours and scooter's and get them to bang both your heads together  hehe.......... That said i'm just as bad on the 2ww so feel free to return the favour when its my turn to go nuts  Truly hoping and praying  that the 23rd gives you that BFP that you so deserve, big hugs  xx

*Wantbabynow - * Really pleased to hear that your scan went well and your on course for your next IUI. Sending you some positive vibes  and big hugs  xx

*Seaviewasia - * I'm so sorry to hear the dreaded  got you before you even got a chance to test! The emotions your feeling now are totally normally, your bound to feel upset that it hasn't worked so just give yourself time to feel sorry for yourself and get over the disappointment! After a few days you'll feel stronger and then its time to draw a line under iui number 1 and move on with your next treatment! Are you having your next iui this cycle or are you going to wait? AFM i am gutted i have to wait but on the other hand i just feel grateful to know that i will be having treatment soon. I am lucky to have great support from all my family and friends and of course all you lovely ladies on here! So for now i'm looking on the bright side and i'm just praying that time flies so i won't have to wait long to get started again as i truly can't wait! I think i've come to the conclusion that i'm going to stay with the LWC, even though their prices make me angry  as they are so high i just feel in every other way happy there and it seems much less stressful to stay than to have to change clinics! Anyway sweetie, today you just spoil yourself, eat chocolate and do whatever puts a smile on your face!! It just wasn't your time but that doesn't mean your dreams won't come true next time! Never give up! Big hugs xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Seaviewasia i just wanted to send you a huge virtual cuddle, im so sorry, I unforuantely found that a BFN on this IUI journey hit me like a brick but as BearBear has said in a few days you do pick your self back up ready to carry on, it took me much longer this cycle to come to terms with a negative than it does normally but my fertility nurse was really positive still about it happening on the next cycle and Im feeling great today whats lovely about iui's is the cycles do seem quick so before I know it I will be in the dreaded 2ww again, which is most definatley the hardest part of all of this so big hugs to the girls currently going through it xx

BearBear you have a lovely family and are obviously very blessed there, its great they are supporting you so much, im sad you wont be doing iui this cycle but really happy that you will be very soon.


----------



## Calluna

Hello ladies!

Seaview - so sorry it wasn't to be this time   I'm also out for another month. AF got me before OTD too. Ho hum. On to no. 10...

Sounds promising Janey - hope it's a good sign!  

Very best of luck to everyone else! xx


----------



## bearbear

So sorry *Calluna* to hear the  got you before your OTD! You really are one strong cookie to keep going so never forget that! Keep believing in your dreams and i'm certain one day after all your determination they will come true for you!! Here's praying  that number 10 is the one that works, you so deserve it hun!! Sending you big hugs   xx


----------



## scooter5

Oh no, I'm so sorry for both of you *Calluna* and *seaviewasia*. Thoughts and hugs to you both  . Hang in there, try to take care of yourselves and treat yourselves and I really pray that next cycle brings the BFPs that you both so deserve.

xxx


----------



## lucy3423

Seaviewsea/Calluna- So very sorry to hear that you've had BFN's, Calluna your drive and dertermination is inspiring to have gone through 9iui's! Im really hoping that no 10 is the one for you.  x

AFM-Looks like you've now got another addition to the 2ww  , Had my iui today and im really pleased to say the procedure went well and I was no where near as uncomfortable as i was last time apart from that dreaded speculum-ouch! So here's to the 2ww, OTD 27/02/13. Im so glad there's a few of us in the 2ww together,this wait is truly the most difficult part of the whole procedure, feeling fine today but lets just see how long it lasts... Sending love and hugs to all of you.    for loys of BFP'S!!! x x x


----------



## seamermaid

Hi ladies

Bear – I think you are making the right decision re LWC. It does sound expensive but there’s a lot to be said for feeling comfortable. Thanks for your kind words. I do feel disappointed and a bit angry at my body.   I counted and I have been TTC for 42 cycles now and nothing. I will be going straight into IUI round 2. Will have baseline scan on Fri. 

Wantbaby – thanks so much for your virtual hug. I really need it today.  

Calluna – cycle buddy.. I am so sorry it was a BFN for you too. I had the same, AF came way before OTD for me. I feel kind of cheated I didn’t even get to “find out”. Don’t know why that makes a difference but it has for me.  

Do you mind me asking if you have considered doing IVF? 

Scooter – Thanks so much. It means a lot..  

A more general question about AF after IUI. Is it normal that it comes early and it is much heavier than normal? The 1st day of my period is normally very very light (ie just spotting and only on day 2 do I have full flow). Today was actually v heavy, I had to run out from work to buy heavy day pads rather than use the light ones as I was leaking. (Sorry for TMI). Also, I notice my period was v odd – quite “thick” and v dark. I am sorry for grossing you all out but I don’t really know if that’s all normal as it was my 1st IUI. 

Waves to everyone else especially those on their 2WW. Try to stay sane and good luck. We need you to bring more BFP for this thread.


----------



## janey751975

So sorry to hear BFN *Calluna* and Seaviewasia. Thinking of you both. 

Welcome to the 2ww madhouse *Lucy3423*!!

*Wantbabynow6* please let it be true....  

*Scooter5* how are you bearing up 5dpiui!! Nearly halfway there?! I am away visiting my brother and my gorgeous baby nephew Jacob this weekend so that will hopefully distract me for a few days! Early signs though I would say it's not worked again!! I think it's going to be IVF for us to be honest.

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## scooter5

Morning Ladies

Welcome to the madness *lucy3423* - glad iui went well and good luck on the 2ww - positive thoughts coming your way  

Hey *janey* - I'm okay, glad that we've almost made it through the first week and trying to stay positive. Had a bad night's sleep last night - tons of horrid nightmares so been awake on and off since 4:30 . I've been having some AF type pains which I guess is the progesterone but it does make me think it hasn't worked too as I had them last time when I got my BFN. Still, we both have to try to stay positive and we have to try to believe that the 23rd is going to be lucky for us, that's what I keep telling myself - lucky number 23! The thing I'm struggling with most this 2ww is staying focused at work - it's really difficult and I need to try and be more productive today. I'm adopting a similar tactic this weekend - off to my parents' house in Devon with DH for some nice country air and TLC from my Mum. That'll definitely make the time go by more quickly because I won't want to leave! I hope you have a lovely time with your bro and nephew - I popped in to see one of my best friends last night who has a three week old little girl and had some lovely cuddles with her (the baby, not my best friend!) - it was lovely and helped me to focus the mind on the end goal!

Love to all. xx 

xxx


----------



## bearbear

Happy Valentines day to everyone, especially my fellow singletons 

*Lucy - * Great to hear all went smoothly with IUI, now you just gotta get through the dreaded 2ww without going insane! Sending you positive vibes  for a BFP on the 27th!  xx

*Seaviewasia - * I think it helps to go straight into the next round of IUI after a BFN as it helps to focus your mind on moving forward!! Good luck for Friday, i hope scan goes well and you get the green light to start again! As for your question on AF after IUI, yes it is normal for it to be early or on time, this is because they have given you the trigger so you defo ovulated at roughly 14 days!! Also it is totally normal for your periods to be different after treatment, heavier/lighter/longer/shorter, this is all due to the drugs!! I've had exactly the same with my AF after treatment and at times been a bit concerned so i rang the clinic and spoke to the nurse who told me that its extremely common and normal so don't worry hun!  xx

*Janey & Scooter - * Hang in there girlies, keep those positive vibes going   its far from over yet so don't give up hope! I've heard so many stories of girls that truly thought it hadn't worked and then went on to get BFP's so keep praying ! Keeping everything crossed for you both and i truly hope that the 23rd is the day your dreams come true and you get that BFP! Big hugs  xx

Group hug to you all  xx


----------



## seamermaid

Hi everyone. Happy St Valentines' day to you all. 

Bear - thanks for the info about the different period post IUI. Appreciate it. Yes I think it def helps to go straight onto the next IUI after a failed cycle but I am not sure how many failed cycles I can take as the pain of this AF is really unbearable. I haven't had a period like this since I was a teenager. I'm in agony.  

Janey & Scooter & Lucy - good luck and stay sane during your 2ww.


----------



## liswaiting

sorry to hear you are in so much pain *seaviewasia*. Maybe next time you won't get the same reaction and although its a bit gross to think about maybe a good clear out will help towards a BFP on your next cycle

Hope you feel better soon

L


----------



## Calluna

Thanks for the good wishes guys  

Seaview - of course you can ask - I'm thinking I'll have up to 12 IUIs, which would take me up to April, and then if it hasn't worked by then I think I'll have IVF in May. Although I've had a lot of IUI cycles, I've only really been happy with the timing for 2 of them - all of the others I felt ovulation pain at least 12 hours before or after the IUI so I think the chances were pretty slim on those cycles. I'm not happy about how much money (and heartache!) we've spent on all these cycles but I feel like I need to have at least 3 or 4 where I feel like the timing was right before I give up on IUI. I'm planning to use the trigger again on my next cycle to try to get the timing right because my body seems to prefer to ovulate late at night when clinics are closed!

Janey and Scooter - sorry you're feeling negative - it's far too early to be loosing hope!! Keep your chins up    

Good luck to everyone else stimming or twwing (or just waiting!) xx


----------



## dahliadoris

Hi seaviewasia and calluna,

game over for me too. no period but BFN. thinking of you both xoxoxo


----------



## bearbear

So sorry to hear you've got a BFN *Dahliadoris,* its just not fair after everything we go through! Give yourself time and treat yourself to some chocolate and wine!! Don't give up on your dreams, it just wasn't meant to be this time!! Sending you big hugs  xx


----------



## dahliadoris

thanks bearbear xo


----------



## dahliadoris

BearBear,

I have just noticed your amh is 1.7, Mine is 1 and FSH is 22.  Has your dr ever suggested IVF to you?

I thik I will have to change clinics, I havent told them about the BFN yet but I am ready for them telling me that next step for me is donor eggs.  Of course I wont accept this yet after only 1 IUI. My dr has has quite a defeatist attitude from the onset.  Problem is I live in Northern ireland.  The Lister seems to be the most openminded with regard to low amh - are you tryin there next?

Dahlia xo


----------



## bearbear

Yes *Dahlia,* when i was tested i did have a very low AMH, at the time i had just come off a very strong hormone that stopped my AF for 6 months (this was to treat my endo) and the doc couldn't say if that had impacted on my results and so far i've not had them re-tested!! I'm not too sure what my FSH is, i'm not even sure if its ever been tested, that is something i must ask the clinic! IVF was mentioned to me on my very first consultation but due to the expense i wanted to try IUI first! That said i have been talking to family about maybe giving IVF a go, its just so much money so i'm hoping it won't come to that! I would also be reluctant to try donor eggs after only one try, i've had 3 tries and i still want to try using my own eggs! Don't let them bully you, its your decision and if your doctor is relunctant then defo change clinics!! I like the sound of the Lister as they seem to have good results with girls who have a low AMH but for now i'm sticking with the London Womens Clinic! Good luck with whatever you decide hun, i'm here if you need advice xx


----------



## dahliadoris

hi bearbear - thanks for the encouragement, i think you have to go with your heart and what you know is right.  I will look into other clinics but gonna give myself some time off.  Its gonna be a tough weekend - sisterin laws baby to be induced tomorrow. so wish that was me.

Stop this infertility train I wanna get off!! 

Have a nice weekend bearbear xoxo


----------



## scooter5

Hey *Dahlia* - just wanted to say I'm sorry about the BFP - it sucks. I hope that the weekend is okay for you - I know it'll be tough but try to look after yourself  

*Seaviewsia* I hope that the pain has eased up a little you poor thing - that sounds miserable. My AF was definitely much heavier and more painful after my last iui so I think it can really impact it. Feel better.

It's a good point *Calluna*, we can't be losing faith at only 5dpiui  Going to bring back the positivity and hope and get rid of the defeatist attitude. The 23rd could yet be the magical day and I'm going to keep praying for it - - thanks! 

Hey *bearbear* - hope you're well, gearing up for your next go and have some fun weekend plans.

xxx


----------



## scooter5

PS: *Janey* in the spirit of us staying positive and keeping the hope for the 23rd...I just blew you a bubble for luck!


----------



## janey751975

Thank you *Scooter5* I have blown you a bubble back for luck too. I guess being negative means that anything else is a bonus hey?? I remembered before that number 23 was a really lucky number for us in Las Vegas a couple of years ago!! Maybe it's a sign! Haha...


----------



## Calluna

Dahlia - so sorry you got a BFN too. Look after yourself this weekend


----------



## Wantbabynow6

DAhlia I'm so so sorry for your bfn xxxxxxxxx


----------



## scooter5

Hey Girls

Hooray for Friday afternoon ! Just wanted to drop by and say have a good weekend all of you and good luck to any weekend testers...  

Thanks for the lucky bubble *Janey*. Hopefully it is a sign and the 23rd really will be lucky... !

xxx


----------



## Min80

Hello everyone, 

I just went for my second appointment at the clinic and got a bit of a shock.  I had unfortunately overstimulated, which I had been worried about, and had 4 follies (they won't go ahead with more than 3, especially as this is my first IUI), so they recommended a follicle reduction, but for me the biggest surprise (this is my first time so I don't know if this is normal) is that the follies are already mature, so I have to have the reduction tomorrow morning and IUI at the same time.
I guess I had assumed that as I am only on day 9 of my cycle I would have a while yet!)

It's not ideal as I have to pay extra for the reduction, but it seems like lots of ladies on here have overstimulated and then had to abandon and not been given that choice, so at least all my efforts won't be in vain.

I was supposed to be going down to Devon for a wedding tonight (fortunately not my own, although that would have been a good story) and booked my train and everything so going to have to go into the clinic in my wedding gear (but minus any make up as it's all in my suitcase which is currently being driven to Devon in my friend's car!)

Not quite how I had imagined my weekend would pan out but it's all good and all being well I shall be joining the ladies on the 2WW tomorrow 

Best of luck and fingers crossed for everyone on here.

xx


----------



## liswaiting

Wow Min that's a lot happening all at once.  I'm glad they will do the reduction in order to let you have IUI.  I have my day 10 scan tomorrow and am panicking that I won't have any follicles or have too many.  My clinic won't proceed if I have more than two.  Good luck for the 2WW and enjoy the wedding


----------



## Min80

Thanks Liswaiting, it sounds like we are both in a similar situation.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow  x


----------



## Flopsybunny

Hi Min80, sounds like we could be in a similar situation. My follies have been growing REALLY slowly and now all at once. I've got 14 over 11!  If they all grow we have to choose whether to do follie reduction or convert to IVF. It's not easy is it. Fingers crossed for you and try to have fun at the wedding.


----------



## lucy3423

Hey all!!!

Min- Thats great news that your ready , and even better news that your clinic offer follie reduction . My last cycle i over stimmed and had to abandon the cycle so its really encouraging that you'll be able to have follie reduction and still go ahead with iui. Does your clinic allow 2 or 3 follies? Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow for iui and hope your have a good time at the wedding. You'll be joining us in the 2ww, im only 3dpiui , at the min im doing alright but the 2ww is a killer ( defo the hardest part of it all)  Good luck 

Liswaiting- Good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed all is well and you have a good sized follie/s. My clinic also dont proceed with more than two , its so hard to get the balance right with the follies especially with the drug dosages, its generally all or nothing with me and follies!. Let us know how you get on . x x x 

Janey/Scooter- How are you both coping during this 2ww?, Im only 3days piui and im doing ok at the moment but i know come next week i'll be driving myself mad with all the pondering...lol Im only four days behind you both, and i think we are defo overdue some BFP'S , Bring them on eh?    x x x 

Dahlia- Sorry to hear about the bfn, sending you a big . x x x

seaviewsea- Hope your af has settled down and your not in so much pain now. Are you going straight onto your next iui cycle? x x x

Bear- Hello, thanks for your well wishes, im feeling quite positive about this cycle , you never know ?!? How are you? x

Hello to anyone else i may have missed... You ladies are the best! Hope you all have a great weekend! x x x x x


----------



## Snowflake2012

Hi Ladies
May I join you?
I'm on my very first treatment - IUI, and really reassuring to see everyone's chat and situations. 
I am taking the Trigger Shot tomorrow morning, and IUI all being well, on Monday afternoon.
I'm a bit worried as was diagnosed with hypothyroidism just yesterday so on instant thyroxine, glad the nurse spotted it!


----------



## scooter5

Morning Ladies

Min, great news that your iui can still go ahead-brilliant that the clinic aren't abandoning cycle.  Chuckling at the thought of you turning up in your wedding finery-you must be their best dressed patient. I'm in Devon at the mo and happy to report that it's dry and sunny! Hope your iui goes well and have a safe journey!  

Welcome, Snowflake! You're in the right place for your first iui, any questions or worries and I'm sure one of the ladies on here will be able to help. My. DH also has hypothyroidism and is on thyroxine every day. He's had no issues with it at all and has been completely fine so try not to worry. Good luck for Monday! 

Good luck with today's scan, Liswaiting, I hope your follies are behaving nicely for you  

Hey Lucy3423, not doing too badly thanks. Trying to stay as calm and positive as I can and to keep occupied. Glad to hear that you're doing okay. I agree, I think the second week is when my craziness truly flourishes! So true, we definitely need the BFPs to start rolling in now-come on girls!   

Have a great weekend everyone.   xx


----------



## cjlm

Hi Everyone

I had my 1st IUI on the 12th Feb 2013, Used menepour 75iu had 3 follciles 22mm, 20.5mm & 19mm. Partners sperm quality was excelent, so fingers crossed. Feel very anxious awaiting the TEST in 10 days time.... EEEEEKKKK


----------



## liswaiting

Thanks Lucy and Min for the good wishes. I have one follicle on the left ovary, I didn't hear how big it was though, I think it is quite small, fingers crossed it grows well.  I am back to the clinic on Monday for blood tests and I'm not sure what will happen next.  I won't have access to the internet next week,  hopefully the next time you hear from me I will have had the IUI.  Good luck to everyone and I hope when I'm back online that I see lots of BFPs


----------



## Sepho1977

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to check in and say hello - I've been away for a few days and not had the chance to catch up with all the recent news.

Just wanted to say sorry to everyone who has had a BFN/AF over the past few days - it must be so gutting after all the hormones and scans and treatment - a real anticlimax. I hope you are all coping ok and have managed to get through the weekend.

I have my first scan on Tuesday, so hoping everything is ok with it.

Liz x


----------



## Cherryberry123

Hi ladies.

Unfortunatly I'm out, AF turned up this afternoon, 4 days early, after 24 hours of pinky/brown cm which made me think maybe just maybe it was implantation bleed. How cruel my body can be to me!!  Oh well after lots of tears I am starting to feel a bit beter. 


Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## cjlm

I'm sorry Cherryberry to hear your news, try and treat yourself and let your body & mind heal, ready for the next one..., Our bodies can be so cruel at times, the joys of being a women I suppose, sending you lots of virtual ... Hope your ok xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

cherryberry Im so sorry for the BFN xxxx


----------



## jellybean257

Sorry to hear about your BFN *cherryberry* xxx


----------



## poppyseed1

Hello Everyone 
hope you are all doing well ? 

ive had a rollercoaster weekend . i started to bleed yesterday so went to the hosp to get hcg levels tested - only 8.  so looks like its a misscarrage . :-( 
however im going back on tues for another blood test for my own mind and clousue. 

has anyone had a miscarrage ? what is it like ? so my bleed has been more than spotting more like a light period with some small clots. (soz to be grafic) slightly heavier this avo but not like a heavy period. 

anyone had hcg 8 with a bleed and gone on to have healthy baby ?? 

my mind all over ! 

love to all xx xx


----------



## janey751975

*Morning everyone*

*CherryBerry* I am really sorry to hear of your BFN. I can totally sympathise, but you are so resiliant and after the tears we pick ourselves up and get ready to try again! I think we called ourselves weebles at one point!!!!  

*Poppyseed1* I am so sorry to hear that you have miscarried, I don't really know what to say as I haven't experienced this myself. If anyone on here can help you out I am certain that they will.  

How are my cycle buddies getting on? *Scooter5* only 5 days left.... I am predicting that my AF will come on Friday. But lets see. I had a fantastic weekend with my brother and my beautiful nephew, least it passed some of the time away.

Sending love to you all at your different stages.

Jane xx


----------



## scooter5

Morning Girls

I'm so sorry about your BFN *CherryBerry* - I'm glad to hear that you're starting to feel a little better. Well done. It's such a difficult and disappointing time. Try to take special care of yourself. Sending hugs your way 

*Poppyseed1*, I'm afraid that I have never experienced what you're going through so can't offer advice. I just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you and that I hope you're okay - take care of yourself and hang in there 

Hey *Janey*, glad to hear you had a nice weekend with your brother and nephew. My trip to Devon certainly helped me to relax and take my mind off things and the time definitely passed more quickly. Very relieved that we are finally on the home run but like you I'm not feeling that positive. My lower back pains have begun - in exactly the same way and at exactly the same time as last time so I don't think it's a good sign. I'm trying not to give up hope yet, though. You never know - if this site teaches us anything it's that miracles can happen so I'm keeping everything crossed just in case.   

Good luck with tomorrow's scan *Sepho* - really hope it goes well for you 

Hi *Cjlm* - three excellent follies and good swimmers - sounds ike you've got a really good shot at this - praying for good news for you 

*Liswaiting* and *Min* - how were your appointments on Saturday - hope it all went well for you both . Did you make it to the wedding *Min*!?

*Snowflake* - how are you holding up in your first 2ww? Hope you're okay. 

Good luck everyone - it would be really nice to see some BFPs start flooding in 

xxx


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Janey - Scooter* Not long to go now girlies, hope you are both doing ok and i'm keeping everything crossed for a positive result on the 23rd!! Positive vibes   xx

*Min - * Sorry to hear you overstimmed but brilliant that they offered you the reduction so IUI can still go ahead, as lots of clinics won't do this! I can just picture you going to the clinic in your wedding get up!! I hope it all went well and you managed to enjoy the wedding! xx 

*Lucy - * I'm doing ok hun, i am finding it rather hard doing nothing, just feel like i'm wasting time but i might have a plan up my sleeve, i shall tell more below  Hope your ok? xx 

Welcome *Snowflake* Of course you can join us, the more the merrier, you've come to the right place for help and support, this place is my sanctuary and i really don't know what i'd do without it! I hope IUI goes well today, good luck and positive vibes  xx

*Liswaiting - * I hope your doing ok and your follies are behaving and growing as they should be! Sending you some positive vibes!  xx

*Sepho - * Sending you positive vibes for your scan tomorrow, hope all is well so you can proceed with treatment xx 

*Cherryberry - * So sorry to hear the witch got you, it totally sucks!! Give yourself time and as the days pass it gets easier and then you can move on with your next treatment! Sending you big hugs  xx

*Poppyseed - * Just wanted to say i'm so sorry to hear of your miscarriage, it must be so devastating for you, i really feel for you! I have never been through a m/c so can't help you there but i'm sure one of the ladies on here will be able to help you. Take care, sending you big hugs xx  

AFM - This waiting doing nothing has been really frustrating for me over the last week or so, i just feel helpless not being able to do anything to achieve my dream!! Anyway, its a long story but i think i have found a donor who would be willing to help me and i'm considering doing home insemination!! I would chart ovulation etc to give myself the best chance!! My question is this............... With my low AMH and age (39), plus my womb lining is normally not the best do you think i'd have a good chance of conceiving naturally with out all the stimulating drugs etc?? Surely its got to be worth a try, right? xx


----------



## cjlm

Hi Poopyseed1 
I'm sorry to hear your bad new and I know exactly how you feel, I have had a few early m/c and the bleeding/loss  have been different every time. The 1st one I had light spotting (brownish in colour) so was praying implant bleed!!!!, then I had bad cramps and started to bleed red blood very heavy. The 2nd I had light bleed with small clots and then a heavy bleed. Sorry if its graphic.
That said, I am a student midwife and have cared for many women who have had bleeding early on in pregnancy and have had healthy outcomes so I suppose anything could happen. Fingers crossed for you.  Any more questions don't hesitate to ask me.
xxxx


----------



## janey751975

Hiya *BearBear* I know how frustrating it can be between treatments, we had to stop and have a review after 3 failed IUIs for a couple of months and I hated it. I felt like we were just getting in to the swing of things and then it just stopped... although saying that if this IUI fails I would welcome a break to prepare for IVF as I have read that it is pretty intense and also I could really do with losing some weight. I think i've put on close to 2 stone during this whole process.  Things are sounding really promising with you....how exciting. And of course it's got to be worth a try, you just never know do you?? You can buy the meds if you need them can't you?? Keep us posted and I will be wishing the best for you.

AFM - been a pretty stress free 2ww this time. I don't expect it to work as the IUI itself was horrendous and I don't think for one minute he had the catherter in the right place, so my expectations have been low from the start to be honest! I am thinking about taking a good break maybe a couple of months and then we will hopefully be able to start IVF.

xx


----------



## scooter5

*Bearbear* - that sounds really positive - I absolutely think it's worth a shot. In terms of your lining, there are some things you could try to improve endo support - I take one baby aspirin every morning and 600mg of Vit E in the evening and I also drink three cups of red raspberry leaf tea a day (up until ovulation). Those things have definitely thickened my lining up so you never know.

*Janey* - I've been feeling the same as you - need a break soon. My DH and I have decided to continue with iui until the end of April (so we'll definitely have one more, possibly two more depending on the timing). If iui doesn't work by then, we're going to take a few months out until the end of July. When we stop treatment at the end April we're going to book a holiday for the first two weeks in July and we'll then start on our IVF journey when we get back from that holiday. It all gets a bit much sometimes, doesn't it. I don't relish the thought of IVF but I feel more positive about coping with it having gone through iui than I did at the outset of this journey!

xxx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Janey & Scooter* I have just been hating this doing nothing lark and so i decided to see if i could find a willing "screened" donor who i could maybe use whilst i'm not having IUI!! It will cost me nothing and i just figure its got to be worth a go as there is no real reason why i couldn't fall pregnant naturally, other than my womb lining and low AMH!! *Janey* i didn't think i could get the drugs without a prescription?? *Scooter* thank you for those tips, is the asprin dis-solvable? Is the red raspberry tea nice to drink as i'm a nightmare if it tastes horrible? xx


----------



## scooter5

Hey *bearbear* - the aspirin I take are just small pills (75mg) so I just take them with a glass of water. I'm pretty sure you could get dissolvable aspirin though. I think the tea tastes fine. I'm not a huge fan of fruit teas generally but I don't find this one particularly offensive because it's not a really strong taste or anything - I bought mine from Neals Yard. I started on a cup a day and built up to three because I always get an upset tummy on new meds/teas until my body's got used to it - that could definitely just be me though! 

xx


----------



## lucy3423

Bear Bear- Sounds like a good plan you've got up your sleeve there. I definately think its worth a try, Is the donor someone you know well? I didnt think you could get the drugs without a perscription either but with the charting etc I defo would give it a shot. Its exciting...x


----------



## janey751975

*BearBear*you're probably right!! I didn't think about that.... Sorry! But I am sure with charting and trying the things that *Scooter5* has suggested it has to be worth a shot and also you have nothing to lose hun. xx


----------



## bearbear

Hehe *Janey,* I did think i'd need a prescription! But as you say i have absolutely nothing to lose and at least then while i'm saving for IUI i still feel like i'm doing something rather than wasting precious time! xx


----------



## whitvi

Hi All,

Sorry been away from you for a little while but do keep reading your posts with interest, and keeping my fingers crossed for everyone  

So so sorry to hear of the recent BFN's & AF's Dahlia, Seaviewasia & Cherryberry. You must all be devastated, and I hope that you manage to pick yourselves up from this sad time and try and get back to normal as soon as poss.  The journey continues eh  

Poppyseed - m/c is awful eh, I've had one before and it was pretty early on (at 6 weeks) and was bit a more painful and heavier than a normal period, but nothing ghastly luckily.  However from what I read everone has a different experience on each occasion, so it's really hard to say what to expect.  It's the unknown that is the worst, but I hope that it's not too bad for you and that you try and give yourself some time off and do only nice things if you can.  I've never cried so much but in the end I got sick of crying and came out the other end.  It's just something you have to do. Big big  

Hey bearbear, yes you have nothing to lose eh - you might as well give it a go for sure!  I also chart my temps, do the opk, keep a track of my CM etc etc to give myself the optimum chance and I also take a zillion supplements each day    Good luck!!

Hello everyone else, Min80, Flopsy, Liswaiting, Scooter, Lucy, snowflake, cjlm, Sepho, Wantbabynow , jellybean and anyone else I've forgotten to mention!
Sorry I can't remember who's still in 2ww or currently waiting for IUI but good luck to you all!!  We really really need some more BFP's on here soon!!!  I'm getting desparate for you all, let alone myself  

AFM we were scheduled to start our first IUI this cycle but my initial scan showed an ongoing cyst had not disappeared and had endometriosis tendancies so I now have to look into getting that treated before we embark on any fertility treatment.  I just feel like I'm going backwards with this whole thing!

xx


----------



## bearbear

Hi whitvi, with iui I've only done the opk's! Actually you can most probably help me with this whole basal temp thing! Do u do it every morning through the month? Is it when temp dips or rises that your ovulating? Any info would be appreciated as I haven't a clue what I'm doing hehe! Also could you tell me what zillion supplements you take? Sorry to hear you haven't been able to get started, it must be very frustrating but you will get there and when you do everything will be in excellent working order for you to get that BFP!! Big hugs xx


----------



## Min80

Hi everyone and thank you for all the good wishes!  

I've just got back from Devon.  Made it to the wedding on time (with 10 minutes to spare, unbelievably!)

IUI went well-or at least I think it did.  They did it at the same time as the follicle reduction so I was out of it!  They only took one follicle in the end so presumably that leaves me with three little chances....Apparently the sperm sample was good and the womb lining was "OK"-I was worried about the lining as I don't normally ovulate until day 14 on a natural cycle and they did the IUI considerably earlier as the follies had grown quickly.  So I am now officially on the 2WW.  Feeling OK at the moment but obviously it's very early days.

Poppyseed-Sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  I had one just over a year ago at 12 weeks and it was hideous-loads of bleeding and passing all sorts (you can imagine) and the pain was awful.  Having said that though, a friend of mine told me at the time that she had bled throughout both her pregnancies and both of her children turned out fine, so you never know.  I know that if I do get pregnant I will be panicking about the little one's health and safety for the entire nine months I'm sure.

Anyway, best of luck to everyone on here.  I am sure that we will get some BFPs soon.  xx


----------



## Snowflake2012

HI bear bear - are you tracking ovulation with something like the clear blue monitor, I have done for2 years, and been quite reilable I think. Good luck with your plan, you never know. 

Whitvi - sorry about your delay, hoping all gets sorted for you soon. 

Hi Scooter, thanks for the thought! 
Hi Min - fingers crossed 
Hi Cjlm - sounds like good progress. I had 2 follies at last scan, very first iUI today, so officially on the 2ww! 
All tips on managing the 2ww and diet/exercise welcome!!


----------



## whitvi

Hi Snowflake & Min - congrats on getting through the IUI! Hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you both, at least you have each other at the same stage! We'll all be here anyway to help you get through it 

Hi Bearbear, yep I do my temp each morning just before I get out of bed (usually at 6 am) but that means you have to try and do it around the same time every day and that also means weekends. But to be honest if I don't wake up till 7 then I just subtract an hours worth of temp (think it's something like 0.4 deg F per hour). It's all just to give you an idea of your cycle, and you get a better view the longer you've done it. To track ovulation it's only good on a restrospective point of view as you only know it's happened after the fact. After ovulation your temp will rise by approx 0.4 deg F, and you may then see a slight temp drop just before this rise. That is the day that you have most probably ovulated. So after a few months of tracking temps plus with your opks you will see that you ovuluate around the same number of days (ie CD 13 or 14). To be honest though if you're using the opks and you've been checked that you def do ovulate (by blood tests, scan etc) then as long as you inseminate every day running up to predicted LH surge (I would do 2 days prior) and a few days after (until you see temp has spiked) then you should be in with a really good chance. It's all a bit of mine field! A website that has a really helpful Temp chart is http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/ - if you put in your temps each day it will automatically calculate when it thinks you've ovulated. PM me if you want any more info.

Regarding the zillion supplements, are you ready?? Liquid multivitamins, folic acid, maca, l'arginine, royal jelly, omegas (3,6,9), vit d, co enzyme q10 & evening primrose oil (up to ov only), and DHEA. I also use conceive plus to help the swimmers along! You can but try! 

x

/links


----------



## scooter5

Morning Ladies

How is everyone doing today? *Janey*, how are you doing - 10dpiui for us today.

I'm feeling low today, my AF pains are identical to the ones I had last time so I'm afraid to say that my hope is fast fading. I know I said was going to stay positive but that doesn't really seem to be happening  I feel a bit teary - another indicator that AF is on her way. Today I am just hating this - I've had enough. I don't know if anyone else gets them but I'm having one of those "why me" days, I feel like screaming or crying or both. I don't think it's helped by the fact that my colleague who I work very closely with (and who is 6 years younger than me) is 7 months pregnant and is completely understandably discussing how she's feeling excitedly with people.

I hope you guys are all hanging in there. Sorry for such a negative post but needed to share.

xx


----------



## whitvi

Hi Scooter!  Yes I feel like this very often, in actual fact i'm feeling like it more and more often nowadays.  Why do some (most?) ladies seem to fall pg at the drop of a hat, or you hear them say 'I was shocked by how quick it happened' - grrrr, why not for me??!
AF pains are still normal possible preg symptoms though, so it's def not over!   
I know it's natural to feel it's all over though, and I would prob be doing the same thing.    When's your test day?
I also have a much younger girl in work who is now 19 weeks pregnant and she's so excited (which is lovely) but it's a constant reminder and knife in the stomach that my own body is not playing ball.
Know how you feel  - so big hugs  
x


----------



## bearbear

Morning lovely ladies 

*Min - * Very pleased to hear follicle reduction and IUI all went well and that you made it in time for the wedding!! Now all you can do is sit back, try to relax and pray for that BFP!! Keeping everything crossed for you and sending positive vibes your way   xx

*Snowflake - * I also use the clearblue digital OPKs and find them very good! I'm also lucky as nearly every month i get pain like a stitch/period pain around ovulation which is a great indicator, so i know when its happening!

*Whitvi - * Thanks for all that info, this whole BBT thing is quite confusing  I already use OPK's to chart my ovulation so do you think that will be enough or should i do my basal temp as well? I was thinking that with home insemination i'd do it on the day i got a smiley face and the day after as apparently that is when you are most fertile? Thanks for that link, i'm going to take a look at it now! As for supplements, i already take pregnacare, omega 3 and cod liver oil! I'm going to start taking 1 asprin a day, red raspberry leaf tea and have been looking into taking Coq10 and DHEA although not sure about them! Do they cause you any side effects? The things we do eh to achieve our dreams, we'll be rattling with all these tablets in us  Thanks again for your help, big hugs to you  xx

*Janey - Scooter* Not long now girls, hang in there! Truly praying that you both get a BFP  Big hugs  and positive vibes to you both  *Scooter,* I often have days like that when i think to myself when is it going to be my turn!! I also have pregnant ladies all around me right now and although i'm happy for them it really doesn't help me! The other morning one was saying how she felt the baby move for the first time and it just really upset me! Our hormones also make us very emotional which doesn't help! Just take care hun, we are here for you, extra big hugs   xx

Hope everyone else at whatever stage your at is doing ok and keeping positive  xx


----------



## scooter5

Thanks so much *whitvi* and *Bearbear* - it really helps so much - I don't know how I'd get through this without everyone on here. I've just had a good mammoth cry down the phone to my DH - he is amazing. It has actually helped me - I feel a bit less like screaming now. I'm going to email my RE and ask him to prep my next cycle prescription in case I need it. Still not feeling very hopeful about this cycle but trying to look forward and will find out either way on Saturday... 

xx


----------



## janey751975

*Scooter5* cycle buddy! I am feeling exactly the same as you. I had a terrible headache last night and I have bad stomach cramp and lower back pain......AF is definitely on the way no shadow of a doubt. But as we always say it's not over till it's over so stay positive lady.


----------



## scooter5

*Janey* - your post made me smile - so many positive vibe signs - brilliant!! I'm sorry you're being plagued by horrible AF pains too 

You're right, girl, it isn't over till it's over so let's hang in there for a few more days...here are a ton of prayers to accompany all your positive vibes...               

xx


----------



## bearbear

*Janey & Scooter - * Sending both of you a ton more positive vibes and prayers


----------



## scooter5

Ha ha - brilliant - thanks *Bearbear*!!!  xxx


----------



## janey751975

*BearBear* and *Scooter5* thank you both for making me smile.... xx


----------



## penny48

Hi all, have been following thread all month, how are you all .  I am ready to slap my D??H, we had a row at the week end and he works away all week, I phoned him this mornin at long story short another row, I am on spray since friday and meant to be starting injections at the end of the week.  After all this I have decided to stop spray and cancel this cycle this month, I am so angry, upset and feel so totally alone, do I even still want to be this person, I dont think he realises how much all he said this morning hurt and how bad i feel to cancel tx but the way things are I just cant go thur with it. Rant over, men really dont have a clue xx


----------



## jellybean257

Hi ladies, how is everyone ?


I haven't been posting much this cycle but have been looking at the board. So sorry to hear about all the BFNs and congrats to all the positives !!!

AFM I'm one week into my 2weeks and I have to say I'm quite calm this time. Have a few wee niggles and feelings that I've never had before but trying not to read too much into them as I'm not sure if its maybe just the Cyclogest as I've never used it before !!


Hope to get the next week in as quick !!

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days.....blowing sticky baby vibes to u all !!!!


Xx    xX


----------



## cjlm

Hi Ladies,

Advise please, I am on day 6 after iui, been having cramp like pains a bit like a period but thankfully no loss!! If a period was to start on what day would it start after treatment, just trying to prepare myself. feeling really negative today. Its my 1st cycle & its all I can think about. I am also using prostyglandin pessaries vaginally, would these cause cramps?

Thanks in advance

xx


----------



## penny48

Hi cjlm, is it progesterone pessaries? If so you will not start period while taking these, you can test 14 days after iui and if neg stop progresterone and then period will start a few days later, if unsure check with clinic x


----------



## poppyseed1

Hello all , 
thank you for your kind words. 

i did have a miscarriage and im feeling ok  . (3 day bleed that was slightly heavier than a normal period. ) i did a test that came back  'not pregnant ' (clear blue digital)

its been one of those weeks - my gran passed away this eve at 7.50 pm, so i think ive been preoccupied with her being so ill as well. 

i will try again in the summer. 

i wish you all good luck with your BFP , healthy pregnancies and babies all round. 
much love xx x


----------



## jellybean257

*poppyseed1* I'm sooo sorry for both of your losses, u are going through such a hard time.

My thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Poppyseed I'm so sorry for your losses, it's so sad xxxxx

I haven't had chance to read through all the posts yet but wanted to say its my iui day tomorrow, it's come round really quickly so I'm a Little shell shocked my ill be glad to be in the 2ww again with Chance of a bfp


----------



## jellybean257

*wantbabynow6*

Good luck for tomorrow !!!!

Xoxo


----------



## angelica_wales

*poppyseed* I'm so sorry for your loss. Not much I can say to make things better but what I can say is it makes you stronger. Don't let it put you off trying again. 

We really need some good news on here. Hurry up ladies,!! We need some BFP's its been too long.

*bearbear* it sounds like a positive step. It's got to be worth a try!

*wantbabynow6* good luck with your iui tomorrow 

*penny48* that's awful. It's such a stressful time. I'm sure your emotions are all over the place. Feel free to vent on here x

Good luck to everyone who's due to test xx


----------



## penny48

Angelica thanks, poppyseed very sorry for your loss, this journey does not get any easier, wantababynow all the best for tomorrow x


----------



## Snowflake2012

Poppyseed, sending angel dust to you, sorry for your loss x

Wantbabynow6 - fingers crossed for tomorrow. x


----------



## bearbear

*Penny - * Sorry to hear your having a hard time of it, men really can be little sod's sometimes, in anger they can be so cruel and say some horrible things! Such a shame you've had to cancel your treatment this cycle because of all this! I hope you've made your peace with each other and things get better so you can move on and begin treatment, big hugs to you  xx

*Cjlm - * The pessaries do cause all sorts of symptoms so i would say its quite likely that it is them giving you the cramps! If you were going to get AF it would normally arrive around 14 days after IUI but if as Penny says your on the progesterone pessaries they stop your AF arriving so if you get a BFN stop them and AF should arrive around 2 days later  xx

*Poppyseed - * So so sorry to hear of your losses, that is such a lot for you to deal with all in one go! I truly feel for you  Give yourself time to grieve and come to terms with it all, your a strong girl and i know you'll get through it and come out the other side even stronger! Thinking of you, big hugs xx 

*Wantbabynow - * Wow that has come around quick  Wishing you good luck for IUI today, i hope all goes well and the end result is an amazing BFP! Sending you positive vibes hun    xx

Love and hugs to everyone else   xx


----------



## janey751975

*Penny* I am so sorry to hear that you've had to cancel this round. This whole process is such a strain on a relationship me and DP have never argued so much as we have this last year (well more like I have just shouted at him and he has taken it!!!) When you're in the cycle it just seems to consume your life, I think me and DP definately need a break if this IUI doesn't work just to re group and remember why we are doing this. I hope that you can overcome this and take some time out for yourselves. I know we will need to. Men just don't seem to deal with things very well I have found. Take care and know that you are not alone in this, we are all here to support you. Sending      

*Poppyseed* I am so sorry to hear of your loss. You will get through this.  

xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Penny,  i wanted to send you a virtual cuddle, I have thought about cancelling a cycle a few times on this journey, Im very sorry that you had to do this. I dont think that the men appreciate the pressure we are under, they can escape fertility treatment as it doesnt really affect them but its what we think about before we go to sleep and as soon as we wake up.  Hopefully this drastic action will make your OH realise that you need support and a really big cuddle.  It can change you as a person but you have to fight against it as hard as you can. 

I went for my scan this morning I have two main follicles in their 20's so its all systems go for insemination at 12 today, i just hope OH's sample is ok as he is in a fowl mood this morning, he was on nights last night so its been a little frantic today with my early scan and then getting back to the hospital with his sample but as I said to him this is the only bit he has to do and hes stressing about it.  If it was up to the men I really dont think there would be many babies born, they simply couldnt cope with all of this becuase Us women are completely amazing to keep going even when its an up hill battle.xx


----------



## cjlm

Thanks for responding Penny48 & Bearbear, I do tend to have the cramps after I put a pessarie in so makes sense, I tend to be over analysing everything, which I'm sure is common.

I am very new to this site and already feel that it is very good for support, advise & encouragement, I'm sending lots of virtual   to everyone who has had bad news.


----------



## janey751975

*Scooter5* how are you getting on hun? I think this is the worst time now when OTD is only days away.... my mind is thinking what if I had some really bad period pains on 9DPIUI but they have dissappeared and left me with just really sore bbs. This is such hard work..... I think I want to get off this train for a few weeks at least!! I hope you are doing better than me.          xxxxxx


----------



## bearbear

*Scooter - Janey* Sending you both a ton more positive vibes and prayers                                            *Scooter,* I've just bought asprin, they are 300mg tabs!! Do i take one a day? xx


----------



## scooter5

Hey *janey*, I know, this is so tough isn't it. Oooh, the fact that your AF pains have gone and been replaced by sore boobs could be a really good thing...! I'm afraid my AF pains are still here so I'm not very hopeful of success. But, we have only got three more sleeps bfore our OTD so let's get the positivity flowing. Here are some     and some     and I've blown some bubbles for luck too..! 

*bearbear*-thanks! 300mg is v high-was that amount recommended to you? My RE has me taking baby aspirin which are 75mg, once a day (along with 600mg of Vit E). I would speak to your clinic (can you just drop them an email) and ask what would be best for you to take for endometriul support-I've not heard of anyone taking such a high daily dose of aspirin-I think it would be best to check. Glad that you're getting prepped and ready! 

xxx


----------



## bearbear

I just bought them from the shop and on the box it says 300mg, they are not baby aspirin though, wonder if thats the difference   I spose on the plus side as they are that strong my lining would get mega thick hehe    xx       xx


----------



## sexysarah110

I am so sorry to read your news poppyseed, I understand the deverstation you feel but it gets easier to deal with . I am sending all of us baby dust and love. 

I am on day 13 of gonal f and tomorrow is my second scan. Hoping it's go time soon x


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Janey, Im loving your sore boobs!  Exiting stuff I have everything crossed x

AFM- Im officially in the 2ww, IUI done today, less eggs and less sperm but all good.  Let the 2WW madness commence!


----------



## penny48

Hi all many thanks for all your support, I'm not much further with DH he is a lorry driver and away all week, when we row he just bother phoning and at the minute that is just hurting me more, any how, hope you are all well and thank you again for all the support xx


----------



## Min80

Hello to everyone and particularly my fellow sufferers in the 2WW!

I'm now 4dpiui and have sore boobs (sorry TMI) which I am hoping is a sign but almost certainly is not as a) I always get them in the second half of my cycle anyway and b) 4dpiui is far too early for anything.

I notice that a few people on here are taking progesterone supplements/pessaries, but I haven't been prescribed these.  I hope that's nothing to worry about.  I've read a few conflicting things on the internet, some saying there is no evidence that they make any difference, so I will hope that I don't need them.  How is everyone else doing?

(Aargh I've just realised I have not noted everyone's names and who's who so I am going to have to say hello to people without using their actual names-apologies for my dreadful rudeness)

Poppyseed-Hope you're feeling OK.  It must have been difficult coping with two losses in such a short space of time.
Bearbear-I'm pretty sure it's 75mg not 300mg (eek!)  I'm taking the 75mg aspirin and it's weird when you buy them because you go on a massive hunt for something called "baby aspirin" only to find that what you actually need is something marketed at people with heart conditions.
To the other ladies having IUI imminently-Hope all goes well and we all get BFPs!


----------



## janey751975

*Min80* you were up late last night!! LOL! I am now 12dpiui and I think this is worse that the early stages of the 2ww!! I usually get AF around now, I have never made it to test date, would be nice this time as it's my last IUI...I have never been prescribed with the progesterone either, I think it's on a case by case basis so I wouldn't worry I am sure your clinic knows the best for you hun. 

*Scooter5* how are you bearing up? So close now, I know what's going to happen though. Same as last month, I will get AF tomorrow one day before OTD. I just know it.... I currently don't have any AF pains but I didn't this time last month either. I hope you are doing OK I am really keeping everything crossed for us both. 

*Wantbabynow6* you made me LOL with your "I'm loving your sore boobs"!!! Good luck on your 2ww try and relax, easier said than done I know!! 

*Penny48* keep thinking about you, I hope you are ok. 

*Bearbear* so what's the plan?? Do you know when you start the process yet??

To everyone else, at whatever stage you are at, wishing you lots of love and luck xxxxxx


----------



## scooter5

Morning all

*Janey* - I'm okay - hanging in there but so glad it's nearly over one way or another. I feel pretty much about the same as you in terms of my mentality - my AF pains are definitely still there so I'm pretty sure she's on her way. Even though I'm almost certain that it hasn't worked this time round I know that in my heart of hearts I'm still holding out for a miracle result on Saturday - I wish I wasn't because it just makes it harder to deal with. Still, I guess it's good to hold on to a bit of hope!

Welcome to the 2ww madness *wantababy now* - glad the iui went okay. How are you *Bearbear*, when are you embarking on your new regime? *Min80* - hope the first week of the 2ww is going okay for you. *Penny48* - thinking of you and hoping things are starting to improve for you.

Good luck everyone. Only two more sleeps for us now *Janey*    

xxx


----------



## bearbear

Hello everyone,

*Sexysarah - * Good luck with your scan today, i hope all is good and those follies are growing nicely, positive vibes to you  xx

*Wantbabynow - * Just wanted to send you some positive vibes for a positive outcome   xx

*Penny - * Sorry to hear DH is still behaving badly, they really do behave like babies themselves sometimes! Hope you manage to sort things out so you can start concentrating on your treatment! Big hugs to you   xx

*Min - * Sending you positive vibes for that BFP   xx

*Janey & Scooter - * Well girlies you really don't have long to wait now and i'm still praying for you both and willing you to get that BFP!! AFM i'm still talking to my potential donor, trying to make sure everything is right so we can go ahead!! With any luck it'll be with my next cycle which is in March! I do still plan to have IUI if this is unsuccessful but at least if it works it'll save me a lot of money so we'll see!! Sending you both lots of positive vibes and prayers                         xx


----------



## sexysarah110

the clinic have just cancelled my first IUI, I am gutted. My first scan saw 2 Follicals of 12 mm and 2 days later they are still 12mm. So they said it could postpone or cancel , but I was so upset I didn't really take it all in. I am going in on Saturday. Any ideas on what a postponed cycle is, I was on buserelin and gonal f. Thank


----------



## janey751975

*SexySarah110* I am really sorry that your IUI has been cancelled. Was it your first one? Sorry if i've missed if you said that already...

Unfortunately it seems that sometimes it can take time for clinic's to get the dosage correct to stimulate your follicles. If your follicles haven't stimulated then they normally up the dosage. I take menopur so I am sorry I don't know about buserlin or gonal f although I think they are the same type of thing. My follicles don't usually mature till CD13 or more. When you go in on Saturday is that for another scan? Have they said continue on the meds?

J xx


----------



## penny48

Janey and scooter really hope you both get BFP on sat, thinking of you xx Hope everyone ok what ever stage in the journey you are on, remember what doesn't kill you makes you stronger xx


----------



## Min80

Hi all,

Yes I was up late last night-Going crazy about everything.  Currently convinced that it won't work as I had the IUI less than 24 hours after trigger and I'm sure I didn't ovulate until later.  I don't know how long after trigger everyone else has had their IUIs but from what I've read it seems that 36 hours is about the time they expect you to ovulate after Ovitrelle (the nurse told me 24 hours, but even if I had ovulated 24 hours later that still would have been 5 or 6 hours after my IUI.  EEK!) and I've read that washed donor sperm don't live very long (about 6 hours) which seems to me to be cutting it very fine.

I wonder if they did the IUI so quickly because it was a Saturday and the clinic are closed on Sundays, but according to their treatment protocols the standard procedure there is to do the IUI the day after trigger so I don't know.  AARRGH!  I'm assuming that they have done a lot of these and therefore they know better than me  

Anyway, will keep hoping and best of luck to Janey and Scooter as well for your BFPs!


----------



## sexysarah110

Hey janey! Yes this was my first IUI, they said to continue on the spray for a whlie. I will try again hopefully next month. I'm just gutted   wine and chocolate were in order tonight. Fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## bearbear

Happy Friday everyone,

*Sexysarah - * So sorry to hear that your follies are misbehaving, i've had one cancelled cycle and believe me i know how gutting that is!! BUT don't be too downhearted, the first IUI is always a little bit trial and error, the clinic don't know how you'll respond to the meds so they tend to give you a lower dose in case you over stimm! Now they know that the dosage you were on wasn't enough they will increase your dosage to get it right for the next cycle! That said, you never know, follies can be shy sometimes and you might go on Saturday for your scan and they may have grown ! Either way there is nothing you can do and if this cycle does get cancelled your next cycle will be here before you know it!! Chin up and keep strong.................. Big hugs  xx

*Min - * Don't you just love the 2ww  if we're not symptom spotting or worrying about every other little thing that could go wrong/right then we're worrying about why we're not worrying  its no wonder it turns us all loopy  My clinic always do IUI 24 hrs after trigger but i do know some clinics do it 36 hrs later, it really depends on were you go!! I have noticed that i always seem to ovulate the day after IUI or the next day so i'm actually thinking of asking the clinic to do IUI 36 hrs after trigger next time as maybe the timing is wrong! No amount of worry/stressing is going to make the outcome any different now though so please try and put it from your mind as you'll end up driving yourself mad  Try to keep positive  keeping everything crossed for that BFP   xx

*Janey & Scooter - * How are you both doing? I can't believe your OTD is nearly here, seems to have come round quickly although i'm sure it feels like eternity for you both! I hope the witch has stayed away and tomorrow both your dreams come true with a BFP, G-d knows we need to see some on this thread as its been a while!! Sending you both oooddles of positive vibes and even more prayers, Good luck and let us know as i for one will be thinking of you both!! xx                                               xx


----------



## janey751975

Good morning ladies!

*Bearbear* thank you for your prayers and positive vibes!       I POAS this morning and got BFN I am afraid I know it's a day early but I am going away this afternoon for the weekend without DP and he was worried that I might get BFP without him! AF is due today but I don't have any pains like I usually do? So would it be possible to still get a BFP after today? I am really not getting my hopes up though.

*Scooter5* have you managed to stay away from the HPT's

*SexySarah* As BearBear said you don't know what tomorrow will bring!! I have had follicles appear literally from nowhere hun. Good luck and if it's not meant to be this time just try and relax and get ready to start again. So glad that you enjoyed some wine and chocolate!! 
MMMMmm sounds like a plan if AF comes today.....

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scooter5

Morning Girls

*sexysarah* - sorry to hear that your cycle was cancelled. It really can take some time to get the meds right for each individual in IUI so try to stay positive. Like I said yesterday - I had that exact problem (actually on my first three cycles) - our bodies each respond differently to drugs so it's a case of trying to find the right balance/mix for you. Try not to lose faith. A good call on the wine and chocolate. Feel better soon 

Thanks so much *Bearbear* and *Penny48* for your thoughts - I will definitely keep you posted. *Bearbear* - as ever I'm loving the extensive use of positive vibes and prayers!! 

Hey *Janey* cycle buddy . I'm sorry to hear about stupid POAS result but...you never know, it could still turn round by tomorrow and it definitely has for others before... praying that it does for you too.

I have managed to keep away from HPTs - largely because I am expecting a BFN and am in no hurry to have that confirmed! I'm trying to keep the hope alive but I'm sorry to say that those stupid AF pains are still here - it feels exactly like it did at this stage last time so the chances are very slim - aaargh - I HATE AF!!

Right, for the next 24 hours I am going to focus every bit of positive energy that I have on our OTD tomorrow being a miracle day for us - I'm also going to ask everyone that knows that I'm having treatment to do the same - maybe if enough collective energy is directed at it miracles really could happen. Here goes, for one last time for us this cycle, Cycle Buddy...
                            
                            

xxx


----------



## bearbear

*Janey - * Don't give up hope just yet, i've heard many times of girls getting a BFN that then turn to a BFP so you never know, maybe you'll be one of those lucky ones, i truly hope so, especially as AF hasn't arrived yet!! Everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## cjlm

Hey Girls

OK, I am 9dpiui, using progesterone, no signs of period, pains gone! just sore boobs, Gave into temptation & did a test BFN!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR.... 

Do you think It is still possible to get a BNP? I know its early but there was not even a faint line!!!!


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Cjlm,* 9dpiui is way too early so its definately not over yet!! Stay away from the pee sticks and try and wait til OTD, i know its hard believe me!! Keep strong and positive, big hugs xx   xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Janey & scooter I have everything crossed for your bfp's tomorrowxxxxxx

I just wanted to also give hope to The bfn's so far. With my last pregnancy I tested everyday from 10dpo ( I'm a poas-a-Hollic) I got bfn's every day until 14dpo when I got the faintest line.  Each day it got a little stronger and he was fine born to early sadly but that was no reflection on when we got our bfp so DON'T GIVE UP it really isn't over until the witch Arrives. 

If I could only wish us all bfp's we'd have them
In abundance.

Sending positive sticky vibes for bfp celebrations xx


----------



## Sinitta77

Well its another BFN here.  Its very frustrating when you've spent so much time preparing and doing all the right things in the hope that it will work.  I think I'll have my first glass of wine in months to make the BFN a little easier!

Good Luck for all those testing this weekend. xx


----------



## janey751975

I am out ladies AF arrived without warning. Totally devastated. 6 failed iui now. I need a break from the fertility train. Going to spend time out with my family this has hit us hard.. Love you all. 

Scooter any news? Xx


----------



## penny48

Very sorry for BFN janey and sinitta, no words to say  xx


----------



## LoobyC

AF is due today and normally I'd be doubled over in pain for the last few days but not one twinge! OTD is tomorrow or Monday according to clinic but I caved early and got BFN yesterday. Don't know what to think!! 

Sending out lots of    and   to everyone xx


----------



## Cherryberry123

So sorry Janey and Sinitta, I know there's nothing anyone can say to make you feel better.  Just remember we're all here for you as we know how it feels. I found it took me about 3 days before I felt a bit better, look after yourselves x

Good luck to the ladies still in this month. 

I decided to have a break, which will be two months because of Easter so going to just try and forget about it for a while, having treatment is so all consuming - I want my life back!


----------



## scooter5

I'm out - BFN - so low.

*janey* cycle buddy-don't know what to say-I'm so sorry and I'm so sad that we didn't bring each other luck.

Sorry for you *sinitta*

Good luck to everyone still to test.

Xxx


----------



## lucy3423

Janey - Really really sorry to hear that AF has arrived, its so difficult and i totally understand how your feeling. Janey i think taking  a break can do us all the world of good,going through each treament cycle really does consume and take over your life. I hope you have a great break and spend some quality time with your family and hope in a couple of months time your feeling ready for the next stage of treament. Did you say you'd be going for ivf next ? x

Scooter- So sorry chick to hear the dreaded witch has arrived, sending you a huge hug! I know how hard and difficult it is  and it never seems to feel any easier as you go through each cycle . Are you having a break or going straight into your next cycle? x x x

AFM- Im due to test next weds, so not long to go now. Ive been away for a few days which has done me the world of good as its help to take my mind of it. However last night i was just balling my eyes out.... just felt really down about it all and feeling like its gonna be another BFN for us next week, cant help but feel like im getting the usual pre mens symptoms ?!?! x x x


----------



## cjlm

Hi Everyone

Congrats to all the the good news, and commiserations to all the bad... Such a difficult time for all of us. 

Looking for some advise please? I am 11dpiui, gave in on the 9piui and did a test which was BFN. I was suffering from mild abdo pains and sore boobs. Now I have nothing, I really feel like it hasn't worked. Has anyone ever had no symptoms and still had a BFP? It is my 1st cycle, so completely new to this!!!! feel like I just want to know now.....


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls......huge congrats to all the BFPs !!!

Well, I'm not due to test until tues but couldn't hold out and tested about 10 mins ago and got a BFN...

Is it all over 

Xxx


----------



## Flopsybunny

Scooter, Janey and Sinitta - so sorry to hear your news.     Be nice to yourselves and enjoy a glass of wine or three.

AFM I had my follicle reduction and IUI today so am currently curled up on the sofa with the cat watching the rugby.  My clinic seems to do lots of things differently - so I had 11 eggs removed this morning as I had 14 in all.  They have tested the 'spares' and decided that 8 are good quality so we've frozen them.  If this round of IUI doesn't work they would defrost them and use them for an ICSI round before trying IUI again!  They use a sedative for the egg reduction so I was awake and chatting but it seems to have a slight amnesiac affect as DH tells me I'm repeating myself!

The clinic also do the IUI twice about five hours apart (so 37 and 42 hours post trigger) to make sure they catch the ovulation.  Has anyone else had this?  Feeling a bit poked and prodded but otherwise ok.  OTD 9 March  

cjlm and Jellybean - there's definitely still hope as you have both tested early.  I keep struggling to remember that IUI doesn't shorten the time like IVF does.  As frustrating as it is we need to wait the full two weeks otherwise the     will come for us


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Janey and Scooter Im so so sorry that it didnt work for you guys this cycle, I wish there was something I could say to make it feel better or do to give you that BFP I feel so sad at this news.  a wise lady told me that you have to hold on to hope at all costs x Big hugs.  janey I dont blame you for taking some time out but come back fighting xx

Sinitta77 the same to you hun, Im so so sorry

Sexysarah Im really sorry your cycle was abandoned, that is very frustrating but hopefully your doses will be perfect for the next cycle

Flosybunny i think the 2 iui's that your clinic does is amazing!! It must give you a lot of confidence that the egg has been caught 

Min80 my hospital doesnt perscribe pogesterone either but its something that the nurse did discuss with me at one of my earlier follicle tracking scans whilst on just the clomid so I got them from my GP who perscribed 200mg once a day

BearBear - the baby asprin is 75mg which can ususally only be bought over the counter at a pharmasist, you have to ask ours for it, I have tried this on a number of cycles and I would say it defiantely bought ovulation forward but there are so many conflicting reports of it being either really helpful or detromental that I stopped taking it. I will however have to take it from a BFP due to my previous losses. 

AFM Im 3DP IUI and absolutely nothing to report. Not even a twinge!


----------



## Min80

Hi all,

Scooter, Janey and Sinitta-Sorry to hear about your BFNs   Not sure what else to say really-not been through this before myself so I don't have any tips on how to cope unfortunately.

Maybe I'm being overly pessimistic but it seems as if nobody has good news.  I'm not feeling particularly hopeful about my chances either.  Had mild cramping pretty much all day today but that's fairly normal for me at this point in cycle (I'm 7dpiui) as I seem to get that every month even when I know there's no chance of being pregnant.  Still on the internet constantly obsessing over the timing of my IUI and convinced all the sperm would have been dead by the time I ovulated (I had the IUI in the morning, 18 hours post trigger, didn't feel as if I'd ovulated until I woke up the following morning, so I'm hoping that the sperm were able to survive!)  Next week is going to be a very long week!


----------



## cjlm

Hey

Well the worst has happened, stupid period!!! yesterday 11dpiui I had a light pink discharge on wiping (no cramps) so was still hoping, woke up this morning with bright red period,   I had a feeling as all my symptoms went.

I know this is only my 1st cycle of what seems a very long journey but I don't think I can do another one! It does not appear very many of us on this thread have been successful..... 

At least I know now & can stop thinking about it!!! Good luck everyone who has not tested, sorry for being so negative.


----------



## Woodie77

Hi everyone,

sorry to jump on your post but i am just starting my sniffing of IUI number 3 and although have read forums have not posted before today.  Its reassuring to know that I'm not on my own and am at the point where sharing mutual positive stories or stresses might help me out.  Friends are great but if they haven't been through this process they don't really get it.

So am just hoping to be in touch with some of you to see how you're doing and what craziness you have resorted to?  I am now munching pinapple cores (nice) and wearing orange pants (apparently aids fertility and i can be a skeptic but after 4 years I'll try anything!).

Anyhooo, thanks for reading and good luck all!!


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry for all of you ladies who've got BFN's. Have there been any BFP's on this thread recently? It seems to be a very unlucky month!

I hope you all bounce back and it hasn't put you off trying again. It'll all be worth it when we get our BFP'S! !

Hugs to you all    

Good luck to all of you still in the 2ww. We need some good news!!


----------



## janey751975

Hey Ladies, 

Thank you for all your well wishes. It's the end of the IUI journey for us now which makes me sad.   I know we are lucky to have two goes at IVF to come but it's going to be a lot of pressure for this to work. So we are waiting to see our consultant again for a review, they reckon it'll be in about 4 weeks time, so I can't imagine that we will start IVF till maybe April/May time? 

My plan is to work on getting fit and losing some weight while I can so I am back out running and bootcamp for at least a month. I am hoping that I can start trying wedding dresses on if I lose some weight as well so that's another goal of mine. 

Anyway I can't say that I will be posting on here for a while but I will keep checking in to see how you're all getting on. Thanks for your continued support and I'll miss you all.

I wish you all lots and lots of luck in your journey to become a wonderful mum as you so deserve. 

Take care everyone


----------



## Min80

Hi all,

I agree, it does seem to be an unlucky month-been purusing some of the other boards on here and all seem to have more BFPs.  Sorry to hear about your BFN cjlm.  I'm still on the 2ww and holding out a glimmer of hope...

Hello Woodie-I have been trying to ward off craziness by keeping myself busy doing fun/interesting stuff (back to work tomorrow so no more fun but at least I will be kept busy!).  I haven't heard about the fertility-enhancing properties of orange pants.  Please could you enlighten me?  Got to be worth a try and certainly less expensive than acupuncture or any kind of fertility treatment!

Janey-Sounds like you've got plenty of fun challenges and goals coming up so best of luck with those and of course with your IVF


----------



## Flopsybunny

cjlm - so sorry to hear that.  Be nice to yourself


----------



## Wantbabynow6

cjlm so sorry about your BFN, Big hugs xxx


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Janey - * So sorry to hear it was yet another BFN, after everything you've put into these iui's its really not fair!! I hope your doing ok and just now concentrating on your forthcoming IVF treatment, you will get there, i'm certain of that so don't give up on your dreams!! Please don't be a stranger from this board, i for one would really like to know how your getting on so please keep us informed!! Sending you great big hugs   xx

*Scooter, Cjlm, Sinitta & Jellybean - * Gutted to hear it was BFN's for you both also! I hope your doing ok and treating yourselves to wine and chocolate! This rollercoaster can be a cruel ride and its no wonder we sometimes feel like we want to get off but we are not quitters and you have to go through the lows to appreciate the highs!! Sending you both big hugs   xx

*Looby - * Any news? xx 

*Min, Wantbabynow & Lucy - * Sending you all lots of positive vibes  my g-d we really do need to see some good news on here soon as its been quite a bad start to the year so far so i'm keeping everything crossed for you all!!                    xx

Welcome *Woody* to this wonderful board which is full of support and help whenever you need it! Wishing you lots of luck for your IUI journey and i really hope those orange pants do the trick! If they do i shall be going out to stock up on a draw full of them!!  xx


----------



## Calluna

Hello ladies!

Janey, Scooter and Cljm - really sorry to hear of all the BFNs - this has definitely been a bad month. I suppose December was such an incredible bumper BFP month on this thread that things had to even up. Don't give up ladies! We must be due some BFPs soon! Fingers crossed for everyone still in the 2ww       

Looby and Jellybean - I think you're next - any news?    

Janey - so sorry you've come to the end of the IUI road. I think we'll have IVF around April/May if the IUI hasn't worked by then so we may end up being IVF cycle buddies   Enjoy the break and getting into shape for IVF. I'm trying to do the same - have shifted my focus towards getting ready for IVF. I'll still keep trying with IUI in the meantime but I'm hoping it will help to take some of the pressure off each IUI attempt. And congratulations! When is the wedding?

Welcome Woody - I've heard of pulling pants but never fertility pants! Hope they do the trick for you!  

AFM, I picked up my LH surge this morning so we're off for IUI no. 10 tomorrow...


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Calluna i wish you the very best of luck for your IUI tomorrow xx

Welcome to woody, I have never heard of Orange being a colour of fertility, I googled your orange pants last night as I was intrigued and although it did make me smile have a guess what colour Im wearing today??....... Orange!  I have been TTC my 2nd take home baby for 39 cycles so I will give absolutely anything a go x


----------



## janey751975

*Bearbear* I will definitely be keeping in touch, I want to see how everyone is doing! Keep me posted on any developments with you!! 

*Calluna* Good luck with your IUI tomorrow and we should keep in contact in case we do end up being IVF cycle buddies, that would be lovely.

Take care everyone I am really sorry this month has been so negative, lets hope it can only get better ladies.   

Jane x


----------



## bearbear

Good luck with IUI #10 tomorrow *Calluna* You really are a trooper and an inspiration to us all!! Truly hoping that this is the one that works and you get that very much deserved BFP!! Keeping everything crossed for you and sending you positive vibes   and big hugs   xx


----------



## Woodie77

Hi all,

thanks for the warm welcome.  He he orange pants are going to sell out, but it doesn't have to be pants, just wear anything orange.  I never buy in to this stuff but like you calluna i'll try anything and its cheaper than other treatments!!

Good luck tomorrow (or was it today?).  I am on day two of sniffing and it feels like a long journey.  keeping positive helps (not that i can do this all the time).  
Still trying to get to grips with being on a forum but it def helps knowing that there are lots of us out there!!


----------



## jellybean257

*Calluna* you really are an inspiration.....I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow

While you're having your IUI I'll be testing so keeping fingers crossed for both of us !!!!   

Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Sepho1977

Hi everyone,

I'm so sorry to hear about all the BFNs over the past few days - I hope you are all coping ok and looking after yourselves.

I had my first IUI earlier today, so now starting the long 2ww with everything crossed. I know its unlikely that we will be successful on our first attempt but can't help getting my hopes up  

Liz x


----------



## Woodie77

Fingers and toes crossed for sepho, jellybean and calluna!  xx


----------



## jellybean257

Thanks *Woodie* !!

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone !!

.  

Xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Bradders1983

Had first attempt at IUI 15/02 currently in my 2ww but getting AF symptoms for last 4 days  even though I dot normally get these till actual start day!i know I shouldn't feel as gutted as I do until I get an actual result but I just cant help myself


----------



## jellybean257

Well ladies its all over for me this month  ill just have to get up, brush myself off and get on with the next cycle !! 

Good luck to everyone else testing soon !!

Xoxoxo


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Oh Jellybean Im so sorry xx Where are these damn BFP's its just so unfair I think im going to scream!


----------



## bearbear

So sorry to hear it was a BFN *Jellybean,* I hope your doing ok!! Give yourself a few days and then things will seem a little better and you'll be able to move onto your next cycle with positivity!

*Sepho, Bradders & Calluna - * Sending you all positive vibes   this forum so needs to see some BFP's as lately it seems its all been bad news so a BFP would pick us all up again and give us hope! Keeping everything crossed for you all xx


----------



## lucy3423

Gutted . So sorry ladies to add to the BFN list but irs been third time unlucky for me this month too. Never seems to hurt any less, had a good cry this morning, hope i can keep it together for work today... got a 12 hour shift infront of me. On the plus side ive got an appointment with my consultant on thurs to discuss IVF?!? Scary but excited.... 

Good luck to all your ladies still on the 2ww or just commencing it, it might not seem like it this month but we have had lots of BFP'S on this thread before so try not to be too disheartened , they will come . x


----------



## Wantbabynow6

lucy3423 Im so sorry another BFN. 

I'm on the 2ww and not feeling positive today, I havent stopped crying yet, Im working from home and struggling to concerntrate on anything.  I wish I felt the tears were a positive sign but I think its just wanting something so badly your heart aches and I'm so sad and disapointed for all of you with BFN's these last few days.  I need to slap myself to stop being so negative, i've even googled hypnotherapy today to try and change my mindset!


----------



## seamermaid

Hi ladies, my apologies for the long silence. Work and some bad news have kept me away. 
I am sorry to see there has been a number of BFN lately. it's disheartening but I am sure we will have some positive news soon. 
From memory, I think we had 1 BFP in Jan and nothing in Feb. We have to change that. 
Calluna - it looks like we are cycle buddies again. Hope your IUI went well again. I will be having the insemination tomorrow. 
Love and hugs to all.


----------



## jellybean257

I'm actually feeling ok abut the BFN. I had a feeling going in to my IUI that it wasn't going to work so I'm fine....

Looking forward to starting my next cycle..so sorry to the rest of the BFNs and good luck to everyone else testing 


Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Woodie77

Sorry to hear about the BFN guys, thats crappy.  Jellybean your positivity is inspiring.  I'm rooting for some good news soon!! 
xx


----------



## Flopsybunny

So sorry for all the BFNs. Here's   for next time for you all. 

I'm struggling today. Only 4 dpiui and not on progesterone support just HCG shots which I also had on my Clomid cycles with no side effects.  Today I've had a nose bleed this morning (which I never get), have been exhausted and had cramps all day some of the really weirdly low down. Have just run 200m to catch the bus and am massively out of breath and feel sick. I'm not the fittest person but I do that all the time and it never bothers me usually. I want to believe these are good signs but surely it's WAY too early even for implantation. Perhaps I'm coming down with a bug but combined with the 2ww I'm going  

Can't even really tell DH as I don't want to get his hopes up. He suffered even more than I did when Clomid failed...


----------



## Woodie77

Hi flopsybunny,

Symptom spotting is a nightmare but be kind to yourself and keep positive, fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Calluna

Hi ladies.

Sorry to hear of more bfns. Look after yourselves ladies xx

AFM, slight change of plan! Not sure what was going on with my surge this month. I had occasional smiley faces (that looked only borderline) over 3 days with lots of negative tests in between. Finally have a really strong positive today but I decided there was too much uncertainty about when my surge actually started so I couldn't be sure of the best timing for the iui. So after rearranging the iui several times, I've given up and postponed until next month. We're off for a long weekend away to forget about babies briefly. 

Good luck to everyone stimming or twwing xx


----------



## Gemsey22

Hi. I haven't written on here before but just wanted to share I am 13dpo. 2nd IUI and one over stimulation (. And I just got a 'faint' bfp!! Otd tomorrow. Lots of baby dust to you all.


----------



## angelica_wales

At last some good news!!

Congratulations Gemsey22!!!


----------



## Min80

I've been feeling really nauseous over the last couple of days and had started to get my hopes up, then got home from work today and....spotting.

I usually get spotting 2 days before AF so I'm pretty sure it's a BFN.


----------



## Woodie77

Have a good break calluna, sounds like a good decision, I hate all the uncertainty! Do you ovulate naturally with iui or trigger shot?  I use trigger shot which helps with the uncertainty...

Congrats gemsey, good news is welcome!!! And fingers crossed min80... Keep updating with news.

AFM feeling positive about this cycle but this might just be because we move on to ICSI next time. Drinking loads of water is helping me feel better than last time with the sniffing. Feels like a ling wait still, start injecting on the 16th.  Bring it on!!!


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Calluna - * Sorry to hear you've had to change your plans, it sucks but i think you've made the right decision and your next cycle will start before you know it! Enjoy your long weekend away, chill out and relax, Big hugs xx 

*Gemsey - * Well am i pleased to welcome you to this thread  We have been needing some much needed good news on here for a while now after a run of BFN's so how happy i am to hear you've got a BFP, congratulations to you, it gives us all hope that IUI does work as sometimes when all you hear is bad news you start to loss hope in it! Take care of yourself and your little bean xx 

*Min & Woodie - * Sending you both some positive vibes, truly hoping you get BFP's to make your dreams come true and brighten us all up, Good luck xx     xx


----------

